# EN BUSCA DE HEDONIA ( documental noche temática ) y los cerdos " homínidosexuales "



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

LOS VICIOS son deseos que no se quieren desear.

Las personas que tienen vicios sufren !

sufren todo el tiempo excepto el instante en el que acceden a su vicio evanescente.
dicho de otra manera :

- " el intervalo de tiempo que un fumador pasa sin respirar humo con droga, es el máximo que ha podido soportar de sufrimiento. Llega un momento que no puede retrasar más el chute para no volverse loco " 


Las drogas alteran los receptores de nuestra propia bioquímica, que es la misma que todos nuestros parientes animales. 
La bioquímica a través del placer y del dolor nos encauza hacia el camino correcto de la vida.

técnicamente el síndrome de abstinencia de un fumador, es el mismo sufrimiento que el de un enamorado que ha perdido a su pareja o un padre que se le ha muerto su hijo. Ese dolor emocional es para que aprenda las razones que le han llevado a esa situación y no las vuelva a repetir. 


como una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras, los cerdos que son usados como sementales en las granjas, se pasan el día chillando esperando que les llegue el momento del electroshock. Son adictos a la masturbación realizada por el operario y solo escuchar sus pasos ya se excitan .
Están " enamorados " de quien les provoca esa sensación que ellos mismos no pueden obtener, como sí pueden los monos.
La masturbación es la estereotipia más habitual entre los primates encerrados en los zoos, entre otras cosas porque tienen manos y los demás animales tienen garras o pezuñas.
















En busca de Hedonia


Si las herramientas están ahí y el cerebro es nuestra frontera, ¿qué vamos a descubrir? ¿Qué tipo de futuro le espera a la mente humana?



www.rtve.es





_Hace cincuenta años, el doctor Robert Heath encontró el lugar del placer en el cerebro. Lo llamó Hedonia. Treinta años después y en base a sus investigaciones, resurgió la idea de adentrarse en el cerebro para curar la mente. Los neurocirujanos más ambiciosos están tratando una amplia gama de enfermedades cerebrales con la neuromodulación cerebral. La neuróloga Helen Mayberg fue la primera persona en probar la estimulación del cerebro para entender el estado de ánimo; El padre de los cyborgs: A finales de los 90, el doctor Phil Kennedy apareció en los titulares de prensa por implantar varios electrodos de alambre en el cerebro de un hombre paralítico y enseñarle a controlar el cursor de un ordenador con su mente. Kennedy llamó a su paciente el primer cyborg y la prensa calificó su hazaña como la primera vez que una persona se comunicaba a través de una interfaz cerebro-ordenador._

Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz "

*la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras* que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el s*ufrimiento y el dolor son reales*, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si esta enseñanza trae frutos, entonces cesamos de buscar felicidad y goce y sólo procuramos escapar en lo posible al dolor y al sufrimiento.

«El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia de dolor», Aristóteles

lo mejor que se puede encontrar en el mundo es un presente indoloro, tranquilo y soportable: si lo alcanzamos, sabemos apreciarlo y nos guardamos mucho de estropearlo con un anhelo incesante de alegrías imaginarias o con angustiadas preocupaciones cara a un futuro siempre incierto que, por mucho que luchemos, no deja de estar en manos del destino.

«Nunca serás feliz si te atormenta que algún otro es más feliz que tú», Séneca,

La alegría desmesurada y el dolor intenso siempre se dan en la misma persona, porque ambos se condicionan mutuamente.
No son producto de la actualidad, sino de la anticipación del futuro.

Puesto que toda felicidad y todo placer son de carácter negativo, mientras que el dolor es positivo, resulta que la vida no tiene la función de ser disfrutada, sino que nos es infligida, hemos de padecerla; [vive la vida, la vida se termina, escapa a los peligros].

Quien ha atravesado su vida sin mayores dolores físicos o psíquicos, ha tenido la mayor suerte que ha podido encontrar;
no le ocurre lo mismo a quien ha encontrado las mayores alegrías y placeres.
*Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida según estos últimos, aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque las alegrías son negativas*; pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada y acariciada por la envidia, puesto que *no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*

No hay que comprar los placeres al precio de dolores, aunque sólo sean dolores posibles, porque de otro modo se paga algo negativo e ilusorio con algo positivo y real.


No hay nada más implacable y cruel que la envidia: y sin embargo, ¡nos esforzamos incesante y principalmente en suscitar envidia!>

*Este hilo lo abro para incidir en el hecho de que cuando la pornografía es gratis el precio eres tú . *

( la familia y los hijos que no tienes porque como adicto al sexo , nada importa nada más que el siguiente chute )

La ansiedad y en síndrome de abstinencia es lo que te motiva y te mueve en la vida . Un ataque de ingeniería social a la población española para drogarles con lo que más tienen a mano .











Existe un "botón" del placer que muy pocos seres humanos conocen. Esta es la razón





Cuando los investigadores inyectaron el transmisor de impulsos nerviosos llamado acetilcolina en el área septal de una paciente, los investigadores registraron una “_actividad vigorosa_”, un placer descrito por la paciente como “_intenso_” que llegaba a producirle orgasmos que duraban hasta treinta minutos.


Con esta información, una tarde de 1976 Heath acababa su jornada de trabajo. El hombre toma su coche para regresar a casa cuando al pasar por una calle oscura divisa a un joven tumbado en el suelo. Parecía borracho o herido. Heath detiene el coche y se baja para atenderle. Allí, delante del tipo postrado en el suelo, piensa que ese chico podría ser un sujeto potencial para sus estudios.

Lo recoge, lo lleva a una clínica y antes de despedirse le da una tarjeta con su dirección de trabajo. Le dice que se pase por su despacho, que es posible que tenga algo para él. Pocos días después el joven se encuentra en el despacho del doctor. El joven le cuenta la mala suerte que ha tenido en la vida, le dice que es homosexual y que ahora sólo siente apatía por el sexo, un aburrimiento intenso en la vida y un complejo de inferioridad al resto, depresivo, apesadumbrado… el chico termina confesándole al doctor que el suicidio rondaba por su cabeza últimamente.

Tras ese primer encuentro Heath no tuvo ninguna duda. Ese chico iba a ser el paciente B-19, el candidato perfecto para un experimento que llevaba tiempo contemplando. Tras años investigando la estimulación eléctrica del cerebro en el área septal, la cual desencadenaba sentimientos de intenso placer y excitación sexual, Heath se había preguntado si su investigación podría cambiar a un ser humano. B-19 debía ser la respuesta.

.....
un improvisado dispositivo del doctor que permitía a B-19 apretar el botón y lanzarse él mismo el tratamiento de choque. Dicho de otra forma, le había construido una herramienta para “saciarse” cada vez que quisiera. Era, como Heath dijo “_igual que dejar suelto en una tienda de dulces a un adicto al chocolate_”. Durante una sesión de tres horas, B-19 llegó a presionar el botón más de 1.500 veces, aproximadamente una vez cada siete segundos. Para Heath:



> _Durante estas sesiones, B-19 se estimuló a sí mismo hasta el punto de que, tanto en su comportamiento como forma introspectiva, estaba experimentando una euforia casi abrumadora… y dicha euforia tenía que ser desconectada._



De esta forma, al final de cada sesión B-19 se quejaba y pedía que no le quitaran el botón del placer. Suplicaba a diario que le dejaran presionarlo una vez más. Fue una etapa donde el sujeto parecía encontrarse bastante bien. El investigador registró que su libido se había disparado porque estaba expresando interés sexual en casi todo aquello que tuviera connotaciones de esta índole, incluso en las mismas enfermeras que trabajaban para el doctor. Cuando Heath le mostró la película porno a B-19 otra vez, el joven _ya era otro_:



> _Las imágenes lo convirtieron en una máquina de excitación sexual. De repente, el joven tenía una erección y más tarde comenzó a masturbarse hasta llegar al orgasmo. Realmente, estábamos ante otro, el hombre había cambiado._



....

organizó un encuentro con una prostituta en 21 años, una joven que debía visitar el laboratorio. A la chica se le había advertido que la situación no iba a ser lo que se dice _normal_, sino más bien... un tanto distinta. Sin inmutarse, la joven intrépida aceptó el trato por 50 dólares.

Tras el éxtasis, las palabras de Heath no pudieron ser más que una exclamación: _Misión cumplida!!_. En lo que se refiere a Heath, B-19 era ahora un heterosexual sin la menor duda. Unos días más tarde Heath liberaba al joven viril al mundo. El doctor comprobaría su progreso un año más tarde, y anotaba con satisfacción que las nuevas inclinaciones heterosexuales de B-19 aparentemente habían persistido, ya que el paciente le había informado de una aventura con una mujer casada.
....
EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER .

El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)

*Lo que sucedió quizá sea el experimento más impresionante de la historia de la neurociencia de la conducta: las ratas llegaron a pulsar la palanca hasta siete mil veces por hora para estimularse el cerebro, tal y como explica David J. Linden en La brújula del placer: *

Varios experimentos posteriores revelaron que las ratas preferían la estimulación del circuito del placer a la comida (aunque estuvieran hambrientas) o al agua (aunque pasaran sed). Las ratas macho que se autoestimulaban no hacían caso de una hembra en celo, y, para llegar a la palanca, cruzaban una y otra vez una rejilla electrificada que les aplicaba descargas en los pies. Las ratas hembra abandonaban a su camada recién nacida para seguir pulsando la palanca. Algunas ratas llegaron a autoestimularse hasta dos mil veces por hora durante veinticuatro horas con exclusión de cualquier otra actividad. Para impedir que murieran de inanición había que desconectarlas del aparato.

Las ratas que prefirieron el placer a la comida ... y a la vida

El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)

Lo que nos enseñan las ratas de nuestros propios orgasmos

Pack Elsa Punset (2 ebooks): Inocencia radical y Brújula para navegantes emocionales


----------



## ueee3 (15 Abr 2020)

No acabo de ver la relación entre una cosa y la otra, y además esto es lo típico que alguien llega y te cuenta "la historia completa" desmintiendo lo que dices (de hecho me suena haberlo leído ya en el foro).

Vamos, no digo que no tengas razón, pero que hacen falta más pruebas.


----------



## Sir Orrin (15 Abr 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> No acabo de ver la relación entre una cosa y la otra, y además esto es lo típico que alguien llega y te cuenta "la historia completa" desmintiendo lo que dices (de hecho me suena haberlo leído ya en el foro).
> 
> Vamos, no digo que no tengas razón, pero que hacen falta más pruebas.



La historia completa es que funciona. El lobby gay que son propagandistas desinformadores asustan a sus víctimas diciendo que Mike Pence quiere convertir a los homosexuales en heterosexuales con descargas eléctricas, para que se imaginen una silla eléctrica, y la propaganda sectaria les machaca con bromitas de que los gays que hacen terapia se suicidan para disuadirles. En realidad, la terapia es como el acondicionamiento pavloviano, pero dándote de recompensa el mayor placer que existe. El lobby gay no quiere que los gays se curen, lo que quiere es matarlos a todos (porque es un falso movimiento creado por psicópatas con la finalidad de destruir a nuestra sociedad).

No es absurdo, la homosexualidad es terriblemente autodestructiva para el individuo y para la sociedad en todos los aspectos. Por eso las sociedades no se andaban con zarandajas y la castigaban con pena capital. También es por eso que uno de los proyectos americanos fue una bomba para convertir al ejército enemigo en marica. Por eso los comunistas, que son los mayores criminales hijos de la gran puta y psicópatas del mundo promueven la homosexualidad en aquellos países que aún no han esclavizado (para luego ajusticiarlos a todos una vez el poder cambia de manos).


----------



## Cazarr (15 Abr 2020)

Me gustan mucho este tipo de artículos sobre ensayos que desvelan miligramo a miligramo el complejo y curioso funcionamiento humano. Comprender es como hackear poco a poco el software biológico.

Pero me importa una mierda que la homosexualidad tenga "cura". En la alcoba del individuo no debe entrometerse nadie. Es sagrado. Me da igual que se coma coños o pollas a pares mientras sea una buena persona.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> La historia completa es que funciona. El lobby gay que son propagandistas desinformadores asustan a sus víctimas diciendo que Mike Pence quiere convertir a los homosexuales en heterosexuales con descargas eléctricas, para que se imaginen una silla eléctrica, y la propaganda sectaria les machaca con bromitas de que los gays que hacen terapia se suicidan para disuadirles. En realidad, la terapia es como el acondicionamiento pavloviano, pero dándote de recompensa el mayor placer que existe. El lobby gay no quiere que los gays se curen, lo que quiere es matarlos a todos (porque es un falso movimiento creado por psicópatas con la finalidad de destruir a nuestra sociedad).
> 
> 
> No es absurdo, la homosexualidad es terriblemente autodestructiva para el individuo y para la sociedad en todos los aspectos. Por eso las sociedades no se andaban con zarandajas y la castigaban con pena capital. También es por eso que uno de los proyectos americanos fue una bomba para convertir al ejército enemigo en marica. Por eso los comunistas, que son los mayores criminales hijos de la gran puta y psicópatas del mundo promueven la homosexualidad en aquellos países que aún no han esclavizado (para luego ajusticiarlos a todos una vez el poder cambia de manos).



Completamente de acuerdo. 

EL MATRIMONIO ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO. 

Han hecho creer a los españoles y las españolas , que la razón para emparejarse es follar , y no crear un hogar al que pertenecer, por el que luchar en la vida, unos hijos que te reciban con amor, una esposa que esté ahí en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza , que puedas llegar a abuelo y abrazar a tus nietos , pues como hicieron todos nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos. 

¿ alguien se imagina a un divorciado con coronavirus , arruinado, lleno de angustia , sin que nadie le pueda ir a comprar el pan en un piso de mierda porque su sueldo se lo quedan los hijos que ya no son suyos ? 

La destrucción de las familias va parejo a evitar que se formen . Es uno de tantos ataques que está recibiendo la sociedad española para su destrucción.

La extraña figura de aquél esperpento que merodeaba en las estaciones de trenes y autobuses y ansioso entraba en los wáteres y daba un asco tremendo, ahora es generalizado en homosexuales y heterosexuales , los yonkis del sexo son unas víctimas que a veces ni son conscientes de su decrepitud.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Me gustan mucho este tipo de artículos sobre ensayos que desvelan miligramo a miligramo el complejo y curioso funcionamiento humano. Comprender es como hackear poco a poco el software biológico.
> 
> Pero me importa una mierda que la homosexualidad tenga "cura". En la alcoba del individuo no debe entrometerse nadie. Es sagrado. Me da igual que se coma coños o pollas a pares mientras sea una buena persona.



me remito a lo anterior. 

Las aplicaciones de contactos que han facilitado de una manera extraordinaria los encuentros , como en el artículo que cito, lo que provocan es que la persona se pase el día como la rata apretando la palanca . Una obsesiva pérdida de tiempo que en el mejor de los casos será para chupar y meter 10 minutos que si no se ha contagiado de nada , empezará la cuenta atrás para el próximo chute. 

El vicio no sirve para nada, es como fumar , solo sirve para seguir fumando.


----------



## Devenido (15 Abr 2020)

Gilipollas buscando el modo de imponer sus caprichos y complejazos a los demás tirando de grandes esfuerzos, falacias de autoridad, de amoralidad extrema y de esquivar mil realidades.

Me cago en todos vosotros.

Si quisiérais mínimamente conocer la verdad abriríais hilos PREGUNTANDO al que ya sabéis.


----------



## Sir Orrin (15 Abr 2020)

Eso es porque no ha estudiado el tema a fondo. Para empezar, su argumento sólo tiene sentido asumiendo monogamia, lo que ya es un supuesto erróneo en la secta destructiva LGTB, precisamente porque está diseñada para provocar el mayor daño posible.


----------



## wwknude (15 Abr 2020)

Si pudiera apretar un botón y quitar a Sánchez del gobierno...


----------



## Devenido (15 Abr 2020)

*



cuando la pornografía es gratis el precio eres tú .

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Ya en la primera frase ha dicho una majadería y una idiotez como un castillo.

El sexo también es gratis. Y las películas. Los videojuegos. Los libros. Se llama EL AVANCE HA PERMITIDO QUE LA GENTE COMPARTA CONTENIDO DIGITAL + NO SE LE PUEDE PONER PUERTAS AL CAMPO.

Además es falso: nadie está interesado en regalarte porno. En las webs recopilatorias de porno ponen vídeos con fragmentos de las escenas y hasta con enlaces a las webs principales, no con las escenas enteras.

También se ha fomentado a fondo el acceso a esteroides y de eso no habla el majadero.


----------



## Don Redondón (15 Abr 2020)

El sexo gay no llena, por eso son tan cerdos y viciosos


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Devenido dijo:


> Ya en la primera frase ha dicho una majadería y una idiotez como un castillo.
> 
> El sexo también es gratis. Y las películas. Los videojuegos. Los libros. Se llama EL AVANCE HA PERMITIDO QUE LA GENTE COMPARTA CONTENIDO DIGITAL + NO SE LE PUEDE PONER PUERTAS AL CAMPO.
> 
> ...



¿ qué sabrás tú pedazo de toxicómano !!!!!! 

Los cerdos o cualquier otro animal que se usa como semental en las granjas , se convierten en adictos al sexo pajillero. 

Tal es así que con sólo oír los pasos del operario encargado de hacerle la maniobra cada día, chillan desesperados . 









Los monos que están encerrados en los zoos, desarrollan parafilias y estereotipias sexuales 
en palabras comprensibles para tí , se están pajeando todo el día. tienes vídeos en youtube para dar y tomar. 











la conducta sexual compulsiva es la norma en los enfermos mentales graves, de hecho tienen que medicarles y a veces atarles las manos para que paren. Es tan su ansiedad que no entienden que deben parar incluso en el comedor o en actividades colectivas. 

aquí no hay foto 

Conducta sexual compulsiva - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic


----------



## ELCABRONAZO (15 Abr 2020)

Curioso


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

NO SON PAREJAS JODER !!! 

Es una asociación temporal de dos toxicómanos y a la vez camellos de la propia droga. 

Una pareja , sea de humanos o de cualquier otra especie tiene un fin reproductivo y sigue unas etapas delimitadas por el instinto o determinismo biológico. Etapa de cortejo, de fecundación , preparación del nido y crianza de los hijos. 

Cualquier interrupción en ese ciclo , de la misma manera que si le rompes el nido a unos pájaros que están incubando, causa un shock emocional . 
Esa angustia pretende reconducir el camino equivocado y sólo calmará la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia si el " hipotéticamente padre de las crías o que ha dejado embarazada a su pareja " vuelve a su hogar. 

En España se ha construido por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, una sociedad de trastornados y trastornadas y además estériles. 
Un ejemplo que contarán durante siglos la civilización que nos reemplace.


----------



## Mexa (15 Abr 2020)

Te saltaste la parte en donde el paciente B-19 "recaía" en la homosexualidad. Cuenta la historia completa, hombre.


----------



## Mexa (15 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO SON PAREJAS JODER !!!
> 
> Es una asociación temporal de dos toxicómanos y a la vez camellos de la propia droga.
> 
> ...



¿Y si la naturaleza es la que produce un porcentaje de gays por algún motivo que se nos escapa?

En familias numerosas es muy común que nazca un hijo gay. Educado exactamente igual que sus hermanos heterosexuales.


----------



## sinosuke (15 Abr 2020)

No se. 
No sería una muestra representativa pero el homosexual (o maricón, a él no le molesta el término) que conozco siempre me ha comentado que "vamos todas locas buscando un "activo"....." y que la gran mayoría son "pasivos" y siempre buscan, cito palabras "un chulazo macarra, activo 100% y con pollón"

Lo mismo que nosotros vamos buscando una postchortina pizpireta, femenina e inteligente.


Un mirlo blanco, vamos.




.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



que bellas escenas, me causan positividad.

Esos negroides son más sanos y felices que cualquier occidental actual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Arrix dijo:


> ¿Y si la naturaleza es la que produce un porcentaje de gays por algún motivo que se nos escapa?
> 
> En familias numerosas es muy común que nazca un hijo gay. Educado exactamente igual que sus hermanos heterosexuales.



es que da igual. Ahí ya nos meteríamos en el ...
*CONCEPTO DE IDENTIDAD

¿* cuánta importancia tiene para un gay español ser o no ser católico ? ¿ cero ? pues los católicos españoles se mataron contra los protestantes extranjeros durante siglos* ... *de la misma manera que lo hacen los Chiíes contra los suníes

¿ fumar define la identidad ? en qué parte de la lista con la que se autodefine una persona pone que sea *FUMADOR ?

¿ ANTES O DESPUÉS DE ESPAÑOL Y DE RAZA BLANCA ???? ¿ y si eres calvo y gordo , es antes de tus parafilias ? 

¿** Es importante que seas forofo del atlétic ? ¿ define eso tu vida ? ¿ y el hecho de que seas pelirrojo o que tenga la piel más oscura ??

¿ y tu profesión ? ¿ qué eres antes ... ¿ funcionario o solterón ? ¿Echenique primero es minusválido o comunista ? *

Todos tenemos múltiples formas de autopercibirnos , la mayoría de las veces es una imposición de la comunidad a la que pertenecemos. 

" aquél cuento del príncipe y el mendigo " 

La teoría de la autopercepción de Bem: definición y características


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> que bellas escenas, me causan positividad.
> 
> Esos negroides son más sanos y felices que cualquier occidental actual.



Sin duda están mucho más equilibrados mentalmente. 
ELLOS NO SABEN QUE SON POBRES. 
ELLOS SIMPLEMENTE SON LIBRES. 

Jamás esa madre se cambiaría por una cajera de supermercado , ni siquiera por una ministra. 
No necesitan ansiolíticos ni drogas. 

Con atender su hogar, sus hijos , buscar comida y preparar la cama , es suficiente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

sinosuke dijo:


> No se.
> No sería una muestra representativa pero el homosexual (o maricón, a él no le molesta el término) que conozco siempre me ha comentado que "vamos todas locas buscando un "activo"....." y que la gran mayoría son "pasivos" y siempre buscan, cito palabras "un chulazo macarra, activo 100% y con pollón"
> 
> Lo mismo que nosotros vamos buscando una postchortina pizpireta, femenina e inteligente.
> ...



no son dueños de sus actos. 

Buscan darle a la palanca del placer. Ya puestos a elegir, eligen. 

Es como la marca de detergente de una maruja cuando va al carrefour . 

O el gusto por determinada comida o tipo de droga. Simplemente es satisfacer esa parte del cerebro que te recompensa con placer.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Estas minipollas de nuestros antepasados son la que nos correspondían a los hombres...

... si las mujeres no hubieran sido tan putas a lo largo de la Historia, para aparearse solo con los más dotados.

Lo digo por si alguno todavía se cree lo de que el tamaño no les importa.


----------



## Agente Coulson (15 Abr 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Me gustan mucho este tipo de artículos sobre ensayos que desvelan miligramo a miligramo el complejo y curioso funcionamiento humano. Comprender es como hackear poco a poco el software biológico.
> 
> Pero me importa una mierda que la homosexualidad tenga "cura". En la alcoba del individuo no debe entrometerse nadie. Es sagrado. Me da igual que se coma coños o pollas a pares mientras sea una buena persona.



Yo no dejaría a mis hijos al cuidado de uno de esos señores que se come pollas a pares.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Estas minipollas de nuestros antepasados son la que nos correspondían a los hombres...
> 
> ... si las mujeres no hubieran sido tan putas a lo largo de la Historia, para aparearse solo con los más dotados.
> 
> Lo digo por si alguno todavía se cree lo de que el tamaño no les importa.



Los penes son simplemente tubos para inseminar a la hembra. su forma y tamaño son equivalentes al canal vaginal de las hembras . 
Encajan . 

tienen una función fisiológica que es depositar el semen lo más cerca posible de la entrada del útero y retirar el semen del anterior en algunos casos como en el del humano.

Ya hablé del proceso en otros hilos. 

Extraños penes animales - Naukas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los penes son simplemente tubos para inseminar a la hembra. su forma y tamaño son equivalentes al canal vaginal de las hembras .
> Encajan .
> 
> tienen una función fisiológica que es depositar el semen lo más cerca posible de la entrada del útero y retirar el semen del anterior en algunos casos como en el del humano.
> ...



Para inseminar a una mujer te vale con el pene de un primate. 

La profundidad de una vagina es de 7-10 centímetros.

Tú debes ser de los que no tocan fondo


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para inseminar a una mujer te vale con el pene de un primate.
> 
> La profundidad de una vagina es de 7-10 centímetros.
> 
> Tú debes ser de los que no tocan fondo



Al margen de subnormalidades y salidas de tono, 

Es cierto que sorprende la increíble diferencia de tamaños de penes entre los machos humanos . 

Pero alguna razón tiene que tener. 

Yo creo , y es una hipótesis mía , que al ser híbridos de neandertales , que estos humanos eran como los gorilas : polígamos y que defendían a su harem con la fuerza de sus brazos en la lucha . Tal es así que los gorilas tienen un pene de 3 centímetros. totalmente funcional , claro. 

Es posible que nuestros antepasados los negros , hubiesen competido por el semen a través del tamaño del pene , a mayor pene, más posibilidad de ser el padre de las crías . 

Lo que no tengo ninguna duda, es que la extinción de todas las especies de humanos , ha sido por la competencia por las hembras. En el momento que pudieron agarrar un palo con la mano diseñada para colgarse de las ramas , atizaron con él a los competidores y acabaron todos muertos.


----------



## hijodepantera (15 Abr 2020)

¿no es el objeto último de lo creado el sentir placer?


----------



## Adriano_ (15 Abr 2020)

Cuando se van a preocupar en que los heterosexuales podamos tener las condiciones óptimas para tener una familia sin tener que pagar un peaje en lugar de querer que otros homosexuales tengan hijos para hacerlos pasar por el aro?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿no es el objeto último de lo creado el sentir placer?



no !! que va ! 

el placer es una recompensa del instinto programado por hacer algo que de otra manera sería una cochinada inimaginable.


----------



## hijodepantera (15 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no !! que va !
> 
> el placer es una recompensa del instinto programado por hacer algo que de otra manera sería una cochinada inimaginable.



Ya,pero yo me refiero al acto primero de creación. 
¿que sentido si no el disfrute le encuentras?
¿que razón si no esta podria tener dios para manifestarse?


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2020)

Una teoría afirma que la homosexualidad es el producto del rechazo inmunológico que tiene una mujer contra un feto de sexo masculino al tener más diferencias genéticas respecto a la madre que un feto de sexo femenino.
Por eso mismo la cantidad de homosexualidad femenina es bastante menor que la masculina.

A medida que van teniendo hijos el rechazo inmune es mayor. La probabilidad de tener un hijo gay aumenta con el número de hijos(no hijas) que ha tenido la madre antes del susodicho.

La ventaja de la homosexualidad sería que al ser mujeres muy fértiles tener un hijo gay les puede ayudar críar al exceso de hijos de la madre.
De la misma manera que la existencia de los abuelos y abuelos ayudan a críar toda la familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Ya,pero yo me refiero al acto primero de creación.
> ¿que sentido si no el disfrute le encuentras?
> ¿que razón si no esta podria tener dios para manifestarse?



el amor lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias , para mezclar sus genes y formar un individuo nuevo que se pudiese adaptar mejor a un medio cambiante. 

el placer , el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta y la eyaculación , sino , el agua dispersaría el semen .

Los peces no tienen pene pero te ganan en placer orgásmico ... mira.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Abr 2020)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Yo no dejaría a mis hijos al cuidado de uno de esos señores que se come pollas a pares.



Pues mételos a monaguillos, que me han dicho que la Iglesia tiene una moral recta en esos asuntos y condena la homosexualidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> Una teoría afirma que la homosexualidad es el producto del rechazo inmunológico que tiene una mujer contra un feto de sexo masculino al tener más diferencias genéticas respecto a la madre que un feto de sexo femenino.
> Por eso mismo la cantidad de homosexualidad femenina es bastante menor que la masculina.
> 
> A medida que van teniendo hijos el rechazo inmune es mayor. La probabilidad de tener un hijo gay aumenta con el número de hijos(no hijas) que ha tenido la madre antes del susodicho.
> ...



Da igual. 

Pulsiones sexuales tienen todos los seres vivos. Lo que te hace humano es su control , igual que el resto de las pasiones o vicios. 
Pues al igual que comer, tu si ves a un perro la ansiedad que tiene por la comida , se vuelve loco, supongo que igual que algunas personas. 

LA GULA , igual que lo que nuestros antepasados , oigan, en todas las doctrinas de una forma u otra llamaron pecados capitales , es algo que hay que aprender a controlar. 

Yo no tengo nada de puritano . Soy una creación de esta sociedad con los mismos impulsos , deseos y anhelos . Ni sigo ninguna creencia , ni religión , ni filosofía, ni ideología política. Simplemente soy un curioso observador del mundo que me rodea y del legado de sabiduría del pasado. 

Con todo ese bagage, puedo afirmar sin la menor duda, que España está siendo atacada a través de la ingeniería social , y en el pack del feminismo, la destrucción de las familias, y valores morales, la esterilización de las mujeres , la confusión de roles , la promoción del aborto y tantas distopías que estamos viviendo, la sexualización extrema de la sociedad , es una de ellas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> El sexo gay no llena, por eso son tan cerdos y viciosos



como todo en la vida .... 

cuanto más , más .

¿ te gusta jugar al golf ? NO ? Eso es que lo has probado poco. 

En cualquier caso, si la promiscuidad diese felicidad, las putas serían felices


----------



## pepero corrupto (15 Abr 2020)

Las ratas son unas viciosas.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Abr 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pues mételos a monaguillos, que me han dicho que la Iglesia tiene una moral recta en esos asuntos y condena la homosexualidad.



Me estás dando la razón.

Incluso siendo curas, algunos homosexuales se dejan llevar por sus instintos y acaban abusando de los niños.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2020)

¿ de verdad eres tan tontocéntrico ? 

me puedes decir exactamente en qué momento pasó el ser humano de ser un animal más al bando de los dioses ? 

¿ has oído hablar de las putas y el consumo de pornografía ? 

¿ Tú sabes algo del consumo de drogas en España y en el mundo ? 

¿ tienes constancia de cuantas personas se han muerto en lo que va de año en guerras y otro tipo de violencias ? 

¿ De verdad te crees diferente a un bosquimano o a un mendigo ?

¿ quizás te han endiosado de niño y te lo has creído ? 

imperativo biológico dice el gilipollas que se pasa gimiendo como un jabalí mientras copula .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2020)

En BURBUJA , para que un hilo interese y se entienda, tiene que estar escrito en subnormal y no más de 3 líneas .


----------



## Mazinger Peta (16 Abr 2020)

Donde venden ese botón? Es para un amigo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2020)

Mazinger Peta dijo:


> Donde venden ese botón? Es para un amigo...



En los animales el deseo se activa a través del olfato . Oler una hembra en celo , pone en marcha todo el mecanismo copulatorio imparable. 

En los humanos también existe, de hecho se regalan perfumes los enamorados, y el olor a marisco abre el apetito .... sin embargo , al igual que le pasa a los ciegos que desplazan su orientación visual hacia otros sentidos, en los humanos el celo se desencadena a través de los ojos. 
De ahí que funcione la pornografía. 

Es como los periféricos de un ordenador, puedes manipular o introducir datos a través del teclado , una cámaraweb, una tarjeta , un ratón .. 
Tenemos dos formas de ver , una es con los ojos y otra con la imaginación .


----------



## Arson (20 Abr 2020)

cuantos más homosexuales mejor, a más tocamos. para qué quieres reconvertirlos, para que te roben las chorbas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2020)

la ideología de género es es un concepto subversivo para castrar a los hombres y esterilizar a las mujeres blanca y occidentales. sólo el 2% de la población . Hacer creer a la gente que el sentido de formar una pareja es el sexo y no crear una unidad reproductora llamada familia u hogar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2020)

Arson dijo:


> cuantos más homosexuales mejor, a más tocamos. para qué quieres reconvertirlos, para que te roben las chorbas?



Tú eres homosexual aunque te frotes contra una vagina. 

Entiende que lo mismo es menearse contra cualquier agujero, sea una vagina de una mujer o de una cabra, sea un culo de un hombre gordo y peludo o la boca de una anciana desdentada ... todo lo que tu hagas con el pene, es simplemente drogarte con la dopamina generada por ese órgano. 

es tu jeringa . 

Han convertido a los occidentales en parafílicos a través de la pornografía gratuita , que alguien paga para que tú te comportes así. 

¿ cuáles son las consecuencias ? PUES UNA POBLACIÓN DROGADA , SIN HOGAR, SIN HIJOS, SIN VIDA. A PUNTO DE SER ANIQUILADA Y REEMPLAZADA. 

Tengo que reconocer que lo han hecho bien. Sin bombas nucleares, sin matar a nadie, en una sóla generación habrán conseguido la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Abr 2020)

las gorilas hembras que han sido alimentadas por los humanos a biberón pierden el instinto maternal y los machos se chupan el dedo pulgar .


----------



## Pinovski (22 Abr 2020)

Interesante. Por qué al ser más femeninas asumes que se reproducen más?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)

Las putas, se corren con vosotros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Interesante. Por qué al ser más femeninas asumes que se reproducen más?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Subnormalidades !!

Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, y sólo en esta generación de españolas que han esterilizado a las mujeres por ingeniería social. 
Desde nuestras madres hasta principio de los tiempos, las mujeres se casaban vírgenes con su primer novio , y tenían a los 9 meses su primer hijo, como debe ser. 

Las negras tienen una media de 6 hijos por mujer, como las gorilas, porque eso es el ciclo de la vida . 
Las gitanas e inmigrantes que viven en España a las que no las han castrado en el colegio y a través de los medios, siguen siendo normales y teniendo todos los hijos que vengan, porque son una alegría y llegan con un pan bajo el brazo. 

Mejor hijos que gatos y lamidas de coños


----------



## Alan__ (24 Abr 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> El sexo gay no llena, por eso son tan cerdos y viciosos



Que no llena? anda qu eno hay maricones llenos de lefas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> Que no llena? anda qu eno hay maricones llenos de lefas.



lo normal es que cuando algo te satisface, como una buena comida, te quedes harto. 

lo normal en los adictos al sexo es que mientras se limpian en el cuarto de baño aprovechen para contestar al siguiente grinder.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)

realmente da igual .

Desvinculado el acto sexual de una relación de pareja con fines de crear una familia , es decir una unidad reproductora como manda el determinismo biológico, cualquier otra cosa es lo mismo : un chute de droga con los genitales.

Lo mismo es frotarse con un coño. que con un culo. que con una boca, que contra un sobaco , que un pepino o una cabra o un perro. es todo lo mismo : DROGARSE .


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

La Sierpe vaga por la Tierra y un hedor tal deja en su estela que cuantos saben de su paso son azotados por la plaga.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Somos híbridos de neandertal, todos los rasgos que nos diferencia de los negros, son de neandertal, tenían la piel blanca, el pelo lacio y pelirrojo o castaño , barbudos y peludos como no podría ser menos en la glaciación.

Curiosamente no hay pelo en la espalda porque iba cubierta por las pieles de animales con que se tapaban , pero sí el pelo en el pecho, todavía no habían descubierto los botones.
Al ser híbridos en cada individuo se manifiestan los rasgos más o menos acentuados dependiendo de la casualidad , si sus antepasados siguen una línea con mucha genética neandertal. ( las pinturas rupestres, las de Altamira entre otras , están pintadas por ellos ) nuestros antepasados los negros , no habían descubierto el arte figurativo, como los aborígenes australianos pintaban rayas y puntos , espirales y todos esos símbolos, pero no concebían representar a un ser vivo. Es difícil de entender pero es así. no entendían que aquella figura podría representar un bisonte.
Pintaban por todos lados, realmente vivían en chozas que se construían con 4 ramas y dos palos en 10 minutos , allá donde estuviese la caza la pesca. Sólo se conservan las cuevas porque evidentemente lo demás se ha destruido con el tiempo.
Lo que es un error es suponer que eran bestias deformes hoscos y sucios . Si buscáis en google imágenes de gorilas , veréis que tienen el pelo impecable, la suciedad no es una opción en los ecosistemas. Los animales se pasan gran parte del día acicalándose , despiojándose , alisándose el pelo . jamás veréis una rasta o una greña. de hecho si a un gato le echas en el pelo una gota de aceite , enseguida se lo quita.

Otra cosa los mendigos, los humanos actuales en campos de concentración y todas esas imágenes deplorables que es como los animales en cautividad que no tienen una vida plena.

Al tema. Para un neandertal , la cosa más bella del mundo era una neandertal . Con sus grandes pechos y nalgas para acumular nutrientes para el invierno y no morirse en las constantes hambrunas , con su nariz kilométrica para calentar el aire frío de Eurasia. con su larga melena , y para ella el ser más bello era su macho alfa . con su barba bien cuidada como símbolo de estatus , una barba que llegaba hasta donde llegan las barbas si se dejan crecer, hasta el ombligo. su melena a la que ellas ( sus cuatro mujeres ) se encargaban por turnos de alisar y con ello reforzaban los vínculos de la unidad reproductiva, que la fortaleza del macho protegía de intrusos . No eran grupos promiscuos como los negros, al igual que los ciervos o los leones , luchaban fuera de la hembra, los negros compiten por la fecundación dentro de la vagina.
El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior y finalmente afinar justo en la abertura del útero, para dificultar al siguiente que extraiga el propio. Como el coito de los gorilas , el del neandertal era muy breve , pocos segundos , el pene del gorila mide 4 centímetros, no necesita hacer la función descrita anteriormente.

¿ Cómo se hibridaron ? No veo la razón de suponer que eran enemigos. De hecho actualmente estamos viviendo un proceso similar de fusión de diferentes razas . Si hay comida suficiente y no hay motivos para luchar, incluso podrían haber colaborado en la caza .

¿ por qué se extinguieron ? hay muchas teorías , la principal está pasando delante de vuestros ojos, los invasores eran más prolíficos .


----------



## Marica Voxera (12 May 2020)

Estáis fatal de lo vuestro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Marica Voxera dijo:


> Estáis fatal de lo vuestro.



Cúrate !!! , aprovecha lo aprendido. que con la actual censura no podría haber accedido a estos conocimientos por cauces convencionales .


----------



## Marica Voxera (12 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cúrate !!! , aprovecha lo aprendido. que con la actual censura no podría haber accedido a estos conocimientos por cauces convencionales .



Yo más que curarme lo que quiero es follar que con la tontería del confinamiento llevo ya dos meses sin penetrar un buen culo masculino.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Marica Voxera dijo:


> Yo más que curarme lo que quiero es follar que con la tontería del confinamiento llevo ya dos meses sin penetrar un buen culo masculino.



de eso se trata. 

Si no tuvieses ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia, estaría tan feliz y tranquilo en tu casa 



> Nadie se desembaraza de un hábito o de un vicio tirándolo de una vez por la ventana; hay que sacarlo por la escalera, peldaño a peldaño.
> Mark Twain _(1835-1910) Escritor y periodista estadounidense._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> La senda de la virtud es muy estrecha y el camino del vicio, ancho y espacioso.
> Miguel de Cervantes _(1547-1616) Escritor español._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Los vicios vienen como pasajeros, nos visitan como huéspedes y se quedan como amos.
> Confucio _(551 AC-478 AC) Filósofo chino._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Ceder a un vicio cuesta más que mantener una familia.
> Honoré de Balzac _(1799-1850) Escritor francés._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Todos los vicios, con tal de que estén de moda, pasan por virtudes.
> Molière _(1622-1673) Comediografo francés._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Nuestras virtudes son, a menudo, hijas bastardas de nuestros vicios.
> Friedrich Hebbel _(1813-1863) Poeta y dramaturgo alemán._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Ninguno nace libre de vicios; y el hombre más perfecto es aquel que sólo tiene los pequeños.
> Horacio _(65 AC-8 AC) Poeta latino._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Todo vicio trae siempre su consiguiente excusa.
> Publio Siro _(Siglo I AC-?) Poeta dramático romano._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Quien tiene muchos vicios, tiene muchos amos.
> Plutarco _(50-125) Escritor griego._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Los hombres aman sus vicios y al mismo tiempo los odian.
> Séneca _(2 AC-65) Filósofo latino._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Quien vive entre los deleites y los vicios ha de expiarlos luego con la humillación y la miseria.
> Friedrich Schiller _(1759-1805) Poeta y dramaturgo alemán_
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Yo no bebo, no fumo, no escucho la radio, no me drogo, como poco. Yo diría que mis únicos vicios son El Quijote, La divina comedia y no incurrir en la lectura de Enrique Larreta ni de Benavente.
> Jorge Luis Borges _(1899-1986) Escritor argentino._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> La carencia de vicios añade muy poco a la virtud.
> Antonio Machado _(1875-1939) Poeta y prosista español._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> El más irreprochable de los vicios es hacer el mal por necedad.
> Charles Baudelaire _(1821-1867) Escritor, poeta y crítico francés._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Toda necesidad se calma y todo vicio crece con la satisfacción.
> Henry F. Amiel _(1821-1881) Escritor suizo._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Los hombres que tienen los mismos vicios se sostienen mutuamente.
> Juvenal _(67-127) Poeta satírico romano._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Bueno es carecer de vicios, pero es muy malo no tener tentaciones.
> Walter Bagehot _(1826-1877) Economista y jurista inglés._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> El camino del vicio no solamente se desliza, sino que se precipita hacia abajo.
> Séneca _(2 AC-65) Filósofo latino._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> La gente, en general, soporta mucho mejor que se hable de sus vicios y crímenes, que de sus fracasos y debilidades.
> Conde de Chesterfield _(1694-1773) Político y escritor inglés._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Me avergüenzo de esos filósofos que no quieren desterrar ningún vicio si no está castigado por el juez.
> Cicerón _(106 AC-43 AC) Escritor, orador y político romano._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Si todos los años extirparamos un solo vicio, pronto llegaríamos a ser hombres perfectos.
> Thomas De Kempis _(1380-1471) Teólogo alemán._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> La sangre se hereda, el vicio se apega.
> Mateo Alemán _(1547-1613) Novelista español._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS





> Los vicios se aprenden sin maestro.
> Thomas Fuller _(1610-1661) Clérigo y escritor británico._
> DEFECTOS / VICIOS


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

El cortejo en los humanos , es activar las conexiones neuronales BEBÉ /MADRE.
Que realmente es la vinculación o amor verdadero. Entendamos que estos vínculos se producen en todas las especies de animales que se emparejan para poder sacar adelante a sus crías, es decir cuyas crías nacen vulnerables y necesitan de ambos progenitores, por ejemplo las aves nidífugas como las gallináceas , no se emparejan , como tampoco lo hacen las focas o las cebras.. pero sí las cigüeñas , loros .. ( las aves nidícolas ) , y los mamíferos de madriguera. Obviamente la madre humana , requiere de mucha ayuda, pues nacemos en estado fetal, se llama exogestación, nuestro cerebro es tan grande que de nacer tan crecidos como la cría de un gorila , para salir no me imagino como tendría que ser de grande la vagina !!! , las vaginas son así para que salgan los bebés cabezones, no para que entren penes enormes.
Por cierto , el clítoris está al revés al desplazarse la vagina para delante, se quedó deslocalizado, el de las chimpancés sigue en su sitio.

Al tema. El erotismo de las tetas, simplemente es la ansiedad, el deseo, por alimentarse del bebé que su mundo entero eran los pezones. Entendamos que el bebé humano por la exogestación, no debería separarse de las tetas de su madre durante otros 9 meses, somos una especie de marsupiales . La mujeres están programadas para llevar consigo un bebé colgando que ahora reemplazan en su imaginación por un bolso, por eso si no lo llevan creen que les falta algo, el bebé que no tienen. es terrible para un bebé humano darle el biberón , el chupete o abandonarlo en orfanatos llamados guarderías. en esa etapa crítica de la vida , la más importante, se forma la IMPRONTA, insisto que es igual en todas las especies. Si se cría a mano a un pollo de loro, un cachorro de lobo o de tigre, cambia para siempre su identidad , su temperamento , su carácter. Los gorilas machos criados a biberón , de adultos se pasan el tiempo chupando el dedo pulgar, las hembras pierden el instinto maternal.
Como no podría ser de otra forma, los bebés humanos reconocen a su madre desde el primer día, como cualquier otro bebé , ninguna otra gorila amamanta a un hijo que no sea suyo, por lo tanto que a un bebé le de el biberón un hombre ( sea el padre o no , que eso no le interesa al bebé ) provocará malas conexiones neuronales que finalmente de adulto acaban en parafilias sexuales como estamos comprobando. de hecho hay tantas que no ha quedado más remedio que tomarlas como algo normal cuando no lo es.

El beso de lengua, siguiendo la misma línea , se llama PREMASTICACIÓN . Igualmente pretende desatar la vinculación ancestral de la madre mascando la comida sólida ( como los pájaros y tantos mamíferos ) que deposita directamente en la boca de la cría. De hecho se sigue haciendo en la mayoría de las tribus. No hay batidoras, se ve como normal. Yo he visto incluso en mis viajes, como en poblaciones más civilizadas las madres llevaban la papilla de harina a su boca y luego " la escupían " de nuevo en la cuchara. aunque yo sabía que era un mecanismo tradicional aprendido, ellas decían que era para asegurarse de que no estaba caliente, cuando si fuese así sólo tendrían que dejar enfriarlo.
En fin que cuando os metéis la lengua con una pareja que acabáis de conocer , es simplemente el bolo alimenticio de un comportamiento ancestral y programado de hace millones de años. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.

si hay alguna pregunta os cuento por qué el coito humano es así y no como el de los leones , por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

el coito siempre es una lucha por la inseminación con otros machos .
TOOODAS LAS HEMBRAS de cualquier especie son madres , pero no todos los machos. los machos existen para competir entre ellos , son los que marcan la evolución de la especie .
Compiten de dos formas , luchado entre ellos como ciervos, leones, gorilas , o dentro de la hembra con el pene a través del coito intentando extraer el semen del anterior. En eso consiste el coito de los humanos, saca, saca, saca, saca y cuando está bien limpio enchufo justo en lo más profundo de la vagina donde está la abertura del útero, para dificultar al siguiente la extracción.

Los leones ya han dejado claro quién es el más fuerte y todas las hembras son para él, por lo tanto su pene es diminuto y su cópula dura dos segundos.

Las sepias cuya hembra también es muy promiscua como la humana , como no tienen pene, limpian el conducto con agua a presión, en un ritual que simula un cortejo , pero es con ese fin , luego con un tentáculo cogen un espermatóforo y lo depositan en la cavidad, que no es vagina , es una cavidad .

aquí en el minuto dos te lo explica. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeyAa4UBvrA


----------



## Marica Voxera (12 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de eso se trata.
> 
> Si no tuvieses ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia, estaría tan feliz y tranquilo en tu casa



Yo es que vicios no tengo, no bebo, no fumo y tampoco me drogo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Marica Voxera dijo:


> Yo es que vicios no tengo, no bebo, no fumo y tampoco me drogo.



TIENES EL MAYOR DE TODOS LOS VICIOS Y QUE DETERMINA TU IDENTIDAD : 

LA LASCIVIA Y LA LUJURIA , siempre han sido un pecado , un delito o una debilidad , en todas las doctrinas, filosofías , y sabidurías , en todas las épocas y civilizaciones que hubo en la humanidad.

De hecho el matrimonio es una forma de celibato. La vida son ciclos reproductivos y el coito incesante es sólo la primera parte para asegurar la fecundación.

El deseo , es una anticipación a un placer futuro, pero no confundan placer con felicidad , pues es todo lo contrario. La ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia que provocan las parafilias sexuales , son derivadas por la dopamina generada con los genitales , una droga como otra cualquiera. Lo que está pasando en España ( occidente ) es un ataque de ingeniería social similar a la guerra del Opio que se hizo contra China. Se trata de drogar a la población y hacerles creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear familias , hogares, es decir unidades reproductivas, como hicieron nuestros antepasados.

Las vagina son así para que salgan bebés cabezones, no para lamer , ni atormentar incesantemente. La gran mayoría de las mujeres , simulan el orgasmo para que acabe cuanto antes un acto fisiológico que es exactamente igual que masticar la comida. Todo lo demás es deseo , ansiedad, drogadicción.

¿ cuales son las consecuencias de la extrema sexualización ? pues lo que estáis viendo, la destrucción de las parejas , la esterilización de las mujeres , hombres solterones deambulando en prostíbulos y finalmente reemplazo de la civilización occidental por la islámica. De eso se trata.

SI TANTÍSIMA PORNOGRAFÍA Y TAN EXTREMA ES GRATIS, ENTIENDE QUE EL PRECIO ERES TÚ Y LOS HIJOS QUE NO TENDRÁS .


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2020)

FUMAR ES COMO UNA PENETRACIÓN ANAL .


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (15 May 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> Una teoría afirma que la homosexualidad es el producto del rechazo inmunológico que tiene una mujer contra un feto de sexo masculino al tener más diferencias genéticas respecto a la madre que un feto de sexo femenino.
> Por eso mismo la cantidad de homosexualidad femenina es bastante menor que la masculina.
> 
> A medida que van teniendo hijos el rechazo inmune es mayor. La probabilidad de tener un hijo gay aumenta con el número de hijos(no hijas) que ha tenido la madre antes del susodicho.
> ...



Vayaaaa.. esto tiene mucho sentido "A medida que van teniendo hijos el rechazo inmune es mayor. La probabilidad de tener un hijo gay aumenta con el número de hijos(no hijas) que ha tenido la madre antes del susodicho" Sería un mecanismo similar a la sensibilización al RH que aumenta con los siguientes embarazos.. podríamos tener entonces una vacuna gay?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2020)

El hecho de que una recompensa que en sí misma no es gran cosa , a veces esté y otras veces no esté , hace enloquecer a una pequeña parte del cerebro que ahora se desvivirá por descubrir como obtener la recompensa. Y esa búsqueda de la siguiente recompensa, tratar de descifrar cuando obtengo la recompensa y cuando no, hace que una aplicación sea cautivadora y atractiva. Básicamente lo mismo es una aplicación de buscar ligues ,que jugar al póker, o buscar berberechos en la playa. Lo que hace adictivo a cualquier cosa, es la incertidumbre de cuándo vas a ser recompensado y cuando no.. la dopamina es la divisa de placer y es la divisa del deseo. las cosas que te han resultado agradables en el pasado te motivarán para buscarlas en el futuro.

( dale al zanx , la incertidumbre de si le vas a dar o no , es lo que crea adicción )


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (17 May 2020)

Una pena, que a alguien que esté enfermo mental no se le pueda curar o prestar terapia al menos, me parece execrable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2020)

El determinismo biológico o comportamiento programado de las especies es fácilmente observable si viven en su ecosistema y completa libertad, no así si están en un zoo en condiciones artificiales, como les pasa a los humanos.
Tu no puedes categorizar un comportamiento humano que es condicionado por muchos aspectos sociales, educacionales , legales , culturales , religiosos. ..

El hecho de que existan las putas, es decir mujeres normales , listas y equilibradas ( no son extraterrestres ni robots ) que día tras día porque ellas así lo quieren son copuladas por infinidad de hombres desconocidos y eso no les causa ningún trauma, significa que ese comportamiento es natural .

Ya comenté muchas veces que el pene no es necesario para la fecundación, puesto que ni los peces, ni anfibios ni la mayoría de las aves lo tienen. Tampoco es necesario para el placer ni el deseo, puesto que a las lesbianas no sólo no lo necesitan sino que les da asco.

Dicho lo cual , los penes, sea el del león, el del ciervo, el del caballo .. son simples herramientas para una función muy concreta , de la misma manera que las orejas son para oír, los ojos para ver y los dientes para masticar . Es así , de la misma manera que es así la trompa de un elefante, generación tras generación, aquellos cuyas características les llevaban a ser las padres de las crías, las transmitían a estas .

No necesariamente son los mejores, como dijo Darwin, SINO simplemente los que han sobrevivido . Esto se ve bien en las innumerables formas de las razas de los animales de granja cuyos progenitores han sido seleccionados por el humano y en la naturaleza se habrían muerto.

Resumiendo SÍ SE SABE CON CERTEZA EL CICLO DE LAS ESPECIES , pero no se sabe como es el de los humanos. Es muy probable que teniendo en cuenta la dificultad de criar a un bebé por una madre, su promiscuidad fuese para hacer creer a varios hombres , que cada uno de ellos era el padre de las crías . algo que pasa también en algunas especies de loros.

nuestros antepasados los gibones , sí son monógamos de por vida . como tantas otras especies, justo en las que el dimorfismo sexual es imperceptible, teniendo en cuenta esa circunstancia, en el ser humano el macho es mucho mayor y fuerte que las hembras, lo que indica necesariamente que no somos una especie monógama.










¿Existen animales verdaderamente monógamos?

loro de Eclectus - Eclectus parrot - qwe.wiki

Casi todos las especies de loros son monógamos excepto los eclectus . Por lo mismo sólo un análisis genético puede diferenciar al macho de la hembra de cualquier especie de loros excepto de los eclectus que son los únicos completamente diferentes.

En su hábitat natural, los nidos eclectus dentro de huecos en los árboles del bosque, son un bien escaso y la hembra defiende enérgicamente su sitio de anidación elegido de otras hembras (tal vez incluso luchar hasta la muerte), rara vez se apartar de la entrada de su hueco y depende de varios machos para darle de comer a través de la regurgitación . Los machos pueden viajar hasta 20 km para llevarle la comida y hasta cinco machos regularmente proporcionarán alimentos para cada hembra, cada uno compitiendo con los otros por su afecto y el derecho al padre a sus crías.

A diferencia de otras especies de loros, loros eclectus son polygynandrous -females pueden aparearse con múltiples pretendientes y los machos pueden viajar desde el sitio de anidación para aparearse con varias hembras.

Esta estrategia de mejora genética única puede explicar el pronunciado dimorfismo sexual del eclectus, ya que la hembra debe permanecer visible en la entrada del nido (para anunciar su presencia en su hueco a machos y hembras rivales), pero bien escondida en lo más profundo de el nido, ya que el color rojo la esconde bien en la oscuridad.
El macho es principalmente un color verde brillante, que ofrece camuflaje entre los árboles, mientras busca la comida . Sin embargo, el plumaje de ambos sexos parece espectacular cuando se ve en el espectro ultravioleta , una capacidad que carecen de depredadores como los halcones y búhos y que los hace invisibles para ellos.









Ecología y Comportamiento Animal - PDF Descargar libre



este esquema lo he puesto yo en innumerables ocasiones


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 May 2020)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Estas minipollas de nuestros antepasados son la que nos correspondían a los hombres...



Los chimpancés no son nuestros antepasados, sino en todo caso unos primos lejanos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las gitanas e inmigrantes que viven en España a las que no las han castrado en el colegio y a través de los medios, siguen siendo normales y teniendo todos los hijos que vengan, porque son una alegría y llegan con un pan bajo el brazo.



Querrás decir paguita del Estado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir paguita del Estado.



Es evidente que si han encontrado fórmulas para vivir sin burros atados a una noria, es porque son más equilibrados que el resto de los remeros.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los chimpancés no son nuestros antepasados, sino en todo caso unos primos lejanos.



Lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los chimpancés no son nuestros antepasados, sino en todo caso unos primos lejanos.



los chimpancés son al humano , lo que un burro o una cebra a un caballo .

Ni son peores , ni mejores. Son formas de vida perfectamente adaptadas a su medio, por eso siguen ahí después de millones de años. 

Sin embargo muchas especies de humanos se han extinguido, lo que demuestra que la inteligencia no es lo más determinante para poder sobrevivir. 

Un virus, una guerra nuclear, puede exterminar a toda la población de humanos de Europa . Sin embargo ahí seguirán los chimpancés .


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 May 2020)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo.



Pues entonces quítate lo de "profesor" de tu nick, porque no das la talla.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues entonces quítate lo de "profesor" de tu nick, porque no das la talla.



Y tú lo de Paddywan, porque no entiendes ni lo que lees.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 May 2020)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y tú lo de Paddywan, porque no entiendes ni lo que lees.



Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al ignore por gilipollas.



Tú te lo pierdes, por tontito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2020)

Si a un homosexual le da asco las vaginas y no sólo indiferencia. 
si a una lesbiana le da asco los penes y no sólo indiferencia. 

Si a un heterosexual no le interesa que le metan nada por el culo ...

Entiende que todo está en el cerebro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2020)

*TERRIBILIZAR ES UN INSTINTO PRIMARIO*

UN ENTRENAMIENTO DE LA MENTE para cuando pasaban situaciones terribles .

Entendamos que estos últimos 500 años de civilización , no son nada comprado con cientos de miles de años anteriores en donde ser formó nuestra forma de ser como especie.

Por lo tanto la persona exagera de una forma inconsciente la amenaza para entrenar una respuesta .

Lo que se debe hacer cuando tu pareja entra en una espiral de ese tipo, es prestarle atención pero sin discutir. NO ES EL MOMENTO SEA LO QUE SEA .

NO DEBES IRTE O IGNORARLE , SI ALZA LA VOZ ES PORQUE QUIERES QUE LA ESCUCHES . ESCÚCHALA Y NO ALZARÁ LA VOZ.

Presta atención y entiende lo que le disgusta , si como tú piensas es una chaladura descabellada , no tardará en darse cuenta pero no la ridiculices ni la humilles . Todos cometemos errores de apreciación . Sentirse despreciado por tu pareja destruye años de convivencia y de esfuerzo , y luego es muy difícil de recuperar.

*" TE QUIERO COMO EL PRIMER DÍA "*

Terrible frase que significa que : " El primer día me pareciste genial , pero a medida que te fui conociendo y con todas las broncas que hemos tenido, si te quiero como el primer día, es un verdadero milagro. "

Recuerden que siempre están las aplicaciones de contactos para querer como el primer día a cualquier desconocido.

Cuiden a su pareja como el primer día.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

no es la comida , sino el estímulo que la comida hace en tu cerebro.
el mismo vino que a un experto justifica que valga 200 euros el litro , a mi me parece un brebaje inmundo vomitivo.
has educado a tu cerebro a responder con dopamina a estímulos concretos que tú has convertido en deseables y tu vida gira en torno a ello.
Es posible que tu madre hubiese creado ese microcosmos en tu personalidad al privarte de otros estímulos cuando eras bebé.
Son como senderos en la hierba que tu recorres cada día cuando despiertas. No se puede solucionar porque es algo físico, como el idioma que hablas que no se pude borrar a no ser que tengas un derrame cerebral y afecte a esa parte .

¿ SOLUCIÓN ? DEBES TRAZAR OTROS SENDEROS ALTERNATIVOS.

LA GULA ES UNA MUY MALA COMPAÑERA DE VIAJE EN LA VIDA. TIENE CONSECUENCIAS DESASTROSAS EN TODOS LOS ASPECTOS , TE CONVIERTE EN UN ESCLAVO, EN UN PELELE COMO UN PERRITO HAMBRIENTO ANHELANDO QUE LLEGUE LA HORA DE COMER.

En el entrenamiento animal, al principio se le recompensa con trocitos diminutos de la comida que más le gusta, con el tiempo responde a las órdenes sin necesidad de darle comida ,porque sólo imaginarla , un chute de dopamina le obliga a obedecer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

Resumido : 

Un señor decide un día comprarse una peluca y proclamarse señora

una señora blanca y española decide tener una familia con 6 hijos .

quien supones que es de extrema derecha y quien es de extrema izquierda ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

*Si hasta esta generación el 100% de los hombres españoles eran padres de familia numerosa y ahora casi ninguno lo es , sólo pudo pasar una cosa : la castración masiva de la población de hombres blancos españoles a través de la ingeniería social

te han hecho creer que una secta psicópata de exterminio con su predicador de coleta y su fin del mundo es la normalidad y que la normalidad es extrema derecha . 

madura, abre los ojos , mira el mundo que te rodea, inspírate en tus antepasados. entiende que lo que tú crees que crees ha sido diseñado en un despacho para castrarte. 
Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudita tu estilo de vida , tus creencias serían contrarias . ahora tendrías un hogar con 6 hijos , rezarías el Corán y no serías un huele culos .


Si hasta esta generación el 100% de los hombres españoles eran padres de familia numerosa y ahora casi ninguno lo es , sólo pudo pasar una cosa : la castración masiva de la población de hombres blancos españoles a través de la ingeniería social*


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

te regalo un concepto que te puede ayudar si lo recoges. 

Yo no te conozco de nada . Sé que si eres blanco y español eres una víctima . que han diseñado para tí que seas el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes, que tu vida sea una constante ansiedad a la búsqueda del vicio para tener ocupada tu mente y no recapacites sobre ese suceso breve que es la vida. Por eso debes entender que yo no te quiero vender nada , yo no vendo nada. quiero lo mejor para tí y para otros como tú que me consta que están destrozando sus vidas a través de la ingeniería social. 
Cada vez más gente está despertando y se está dando cuenta que es una estafa , que no hay ningún motivo para que vivas mucho peor que tus padres y abuelos y sin embargo te han hecho creer que no tienes esperanza de construir una vida. 

¿ dónde está la verdad ? ya lo decía Platón con su caverna , te remito a google, 

más recientemente Descartes con su método para conocer la verdad que básicamente al margen de teorías conspiranoicas que tú dices , se resume de este modo y es lo que te regalo a tí y otros como tú .
*
LO VERDADERO ES LO EVIDENTE . ABRE LOS OJOS . *


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

No sé lo que son ideologías , no sigo ninguna , nunca me he leído un listado de cosas que debo creer. 

Sé algo de economía de Hayek y Keynes , si es que eso es el fundamento de las ideologías, sobre si las niñas tienen pene, si los de la manada de pamplona o el Arandina merecen toda su vida en la cárcel , si el niño Julen estaba muerto o no , si 30 mil muertos por el virus es una inevitable circunstancia casual, si los hombres son maltratadores y todo el feminazismo ... no creo que tenga nada que ver con ideologías sino con sentido común. 

Lo que han hecho creer a la población occidental disfrazado de la ideología del marxismo cultural , ES UNA SECTA , en donde sus predicadores , siempre personajes turbios y estrafalarios, predican una nueva sociedad con su fin del mundo incluido. 

Los adeptos no piensan , simplemente siguen consignas, mucho más irracionales que cualquier chaladura de las religiones que al fin y al cabo predicaban convivencia. 

Lo que predica esta nueva secta es exterminio y suicidio .


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Este hilo lo abro para incidir en el hecho de que cuando la pornografía es gratis el precio eres tú . *
> 
> ( la familia y los hijos que no tienes porque como adicto al sexo , nada importa nada más que el siguiente chute )
> 
> ...







Friki morenazi de mierda que se cree el Doctor Menguele, abre hilo.


----------



## Roque III (20 May 2020)

Arrix dijo:


> ¿Y si la naturaleza es la que produce un porcentaje de gays por algún motivo que se nos escapa?
> 
> En familias numerosas es muy común que nazca un hijo gay. Educado exactamente igual que sus hermanos heterosexuales.



Se ha visto que por alguna razón las familias numerosas que tienen un hijo homosexual luego tienen el mismo número o incluso más nietos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

pero es que ahí está la clave. 

Créeme de verdad, no pretendo convencerte de nada sino compartir un largo camino de años de aprendizaje. 
Entenderás que vivo en el mismo mundo que tú. Que voté a Zapatonto, que he tenido innumerables parejas , suponía que el aborto era un anticonceptivo, que las familias era algo desfasado , todo lo que tú piensas porque yo crecí con los mismos charlatanes y predicadores. 

Gracias a internet puedes abrir el estrecho mundo que han construido en cada sitio diseñado en los despachos. 

Lo que a tí te han hecho creer que es una ideología, es simplemente la normalidad, el determinismo biológico, lo que hace feliz a la gente en su paso por la vida, a no ser que creas que todas las doctrinas y filosofías del pasado son de extrema derecha y que tú eres el listo. Justo el último de toda su línea evolutiva . Te das cuenta que tus antepasado superaron la glaciación y aún así tuvieron hijos ? no te das cuenta que han diseñado el exterminio para tí . 

precisamente tus prejuicios son iguales que los de los islamistas contra los occidentales a los que señalan como degenerados que debemo ser exterminados. Es decir, quienes no piensan como ellos ( entendiendo que tienen creencias de chalados y que obviamente están equivocados ) quien no piensa como ellos son todos infieles. 

Analiza tus creencias y quien te las ha metido en tu cabeza. Se llama escuela de Frankfurt ( mira en google ) 

de nada .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Friki morenazi de mierda que se cree el Doctor Menguele, abre hilo.



Deberías se expuesto en la plaza pública como ejemplo lo que han hecho con la sociedad española para que la gente se espante.


----------



## Roque III (20 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> realmente da igual .
> 
> Desvinculado el acto sexual de una relación de pareja con fines de crear una familia , es decir una unidad reproductora como manda el determinismo biológico, cualquier otra cosa es lo mismo : un chute de droga con los genitales.
> 
> Lo mismo es frotarse con un coño. que con un culo. que con una boca, que contra un sobaco , que un pepino o una cabra o un perro. es todo lo mismo : DROGARSE .



Yo ahí discrepo. La diferencia en la química cerebral entre masturbarse uno mismo y la penetración es muuy grande.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

Roque III dijo:


> Yo ahí discrepo. La diferencia en la química cerebral entre masturbarse uno mismo y la penetración es muuy grande.



pero es que el nivel de dopamina es precisamente porque es tu vicio. 

Entiende que si no te gusta el vino , hay gente que paga cientos de euros por una botella , y probablemente a tí te parece un brebaje inmundo. 

Es como si me dices que la cocaína es mejor que el crack ¿ no te das cuenta que hablamos de vicios ? 

Ayer en first dates , que pocas veces lo veo porque me parece vomitiva la cruel ingeniería social a la población española, me parece un programa terrorista. fíjate lo que te digo. un programa destructor de vidas y de sociedades, de hecho curiosamente en los países donde sería imposible emitir esa bazofia, no hay muertos por coronavirus, pregúntate porqué . 

Al tema. ayer salieron dos gays, dos esperpentos que se trataban en femenino , entiende que tanto el guión como lo que editan está elegido por quien ha diseñado el programa con unos fines subversivos. Presentan modelos de sociedad para que la gente vulnerable crea que es lo normal y lo imite. El caso es que dijeron que ligaban mucho y que tenían muchas relaciones y tal y cual ¿ no te das cuenta que a pesar de su currículum y su enorme experiencia como putas ahí están en el programa buscando más ? las adicciones sólo sirven para crear ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. 

Si el sexo diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

Escena promocional de una serie de NETFLIX , clara demostración de LA BOMBA GAY. Se trata de que usted se comporte como un gay aún siendo hetero .


LGTB es una farsa. Desvinculado el sexo con la función reproductiva, da igual contra que y contra quién restriegues tu entrepierna , es todo igual .




La extrema sexualización de lo cotidiano en la decadente sociedad española, es una moral de esclavos , el presente y futuro de los españoles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2020)

DMCR 18Cm Enorme Silicona Pene Bragas Hembra Lesbianas Usable Consolador Natural Pene Recto Travesti Pantalones Cintura 70-110Cm Adulto Sexo Juguetes,Flesh: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre

El pene tenía espinas

Descubren por qué las aves pierden el pene antes de salir del cascarón

Los gallos ‘pierden’ el pene cuando todavía están en el huevo


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2020)

*es todo mental*


'Peces pene: aparecen miles de ellos en una playa de California


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2020)

aunque ahora vivimos en una secta que usa el sexo como mecanismo de control social, a través de la droga ( dopamina ) generada con los genitales,

todas las doctrinas , filosofías, religiones , estructuras sociales, leyes ... han sido encaminadas a calmar al mono loco pajillero, que salta de rama en rama y que todos llevamos dentro.



( el matrimonio es una forma de celibato )


----------



## Calahan (22 May 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Vayaaaa.. esto tiene mucho sentido "A medida que van teniendo hijos el rechazo inmune es mayor. La probabilidad de tener un hijo gay aumenta con el número de hijos(no hijas) que ha tenido la madre antes del susodicho" Sería un mecanismo similar a la sensibilización al RH que aumenta con los siguientes embarazos.. podríamos tener entonces una vacuna gay?¿?¿?¿?



Lo dudo porque sigue habiendo lesbianas y no tienen rechazo alguno inmunológico.
Una vacuna? No querrías decir inmunosupresivos cuando una mujer tiene a una criatura de sexo masculino dentro? Muy bestia no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> Lo dudo porque sigue habiendo lesbianas y no tienen rechazo alguno inmunológico.
> Una vacuna? No querrías decir inmunosupresivos cuando una mujer tiene a una criatura de sexo masculino dentro? Muy bestia no?



No sé que dice ni quiero saber para algo tengo en el ignore a esa subnormal, doy por hecho que es una subnormalidad porque la gente no cambia, en cualquier caso, la clave es la importancia que se le da a una parafilia , es decir hasta que punto define la identidad. 

como en el caso del pez que se parece un pene, es todo mental . 

Ser vegana , un concepto absurdo e inconcebible recién inventado , también define la personalidad. esa gente decide tener asco a alimentarse con carne . lo que ellos repudian otros anhelan y se pegan un festín con un buen chuletón de ternera que corría alegre por el campo dos días antes. 

Suponer que restregarse con el sexo define a la persona es una subnormalidad impuesta como lo fue en su día ser católico o protestante, o ser carlista o isabelino . La gente se ha matado por las chaladuras más absurdas . 

Identidad es también ser calvo , gordo, alto , fumador, cojo, tatuado, musculoso , padre, divorciado, albañil ... eres lo que tú crees que eres.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (23 May 2020)

Calahan dijo:


> Lo dudo porque sigue habiendo lesbianas y no tienen rechazo alguno inmunológico.
> Una vacuna? No querrías decir inmunosupresivos cuando una mujer tiene a una criatura de sexo masculino dentro? Muy bestia no?



No tengo ningún interés en poner vacunas contra gays, lo comentaba porque soy soy RH negativo y me pusieron la
vacuna inmunoglobulina anti D en los dos embarazos, no es inmunodepresor, lo que hace es lo siguiente:

"Esta *vacuna* destruirá los glóbulos rojos fetales que hayan entrado a su torrente sanguíneo(de la madre) antes de que su cuerpo haya tenido la oportunidad de crear anticuerpos. Si el recién nacido es Rh+ se administrará una nueva dosis a las 48-72 horas tras el parto."


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2020)

el sentido y el motor de la vida es criar tus bebés. todo lo demás es complementario .


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (23 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sé que dice ni quiero saber para algo tengo en el ignore a esa subnormal, doy por hecho que es una subnormalidad porque la gente no cambia,



Si me tiene en el ignore porque le llamé Marica por poner fotos de su amigo musculado al que admira  extrañamente. Este personaje en realidad odia y desprecia a las mujeres por alguna razón... y se ofende con todo, es un llorica sin sentido del humor


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2020)

el sufrimiento y bienestar no vendrían determinados desde fuera, sino precisamente por esa medida o disposición, que podría experimentar algún aumento o disminución según el estado físico y los distintos momentos, pero que en conjunto permanecería igual, siendo simplemente lo que se llama el temperamento de cada uno o, mejor dicho, el grado en que su mente sería más liviana o más grave, como lo expresa Platón en el primer libro de la República, . Lo que apoya esta hipótesis no sólo es la conocida experiencia de que grandes sufrimientos hacen totalmente imperceptibles a los pequeños y, a la inversa, que en ausencia de grandes sufrimientos incluso las más pequeñas molestias nos atormentan y ponen de mal humor, sino además el hecho de que la experiencia nos enseña que una gran desgracia, que nos hace estremecernos sólo de pensarla, cuando realmente ocurre, tan pronto como hemos superado el primer dolor, en conjunto no altera mucho nuestro estado de ánimo. Y también a la inversa, después de producirse un hecho feliz y largamente esperado no nos sentimos, en conjunto, mucho más a gusto y cómodos que antes. Sólo el instante en que se produce dicho cambio nos conmueve de manera inusitadamente fuerte, sea en forma de mi profundo lamento o en la de una exclamación de júbilo. Mas, ambos desaparecen pronto porque se basan en un engaño. No surgen a partir del dolor o del placer inmediatos y actuales, sino debido al anuncio de un futuro nuevo que se anticipa en ellos.

SCHOPENHAUER , EL ARTE DE SER FELIZ, REGLA NÚMERO 5


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2020)

*EL SEXO ES COMO RASCARTE CUANDO TE PICA.*
ES EL DOLOR CONVERTIDO EN PLACER POR UNA NECESIDAD FISIOLÓGICA.
De hecho algunas personas cuando tienen picores llegan a hacerse daño en la piel de tanto que disfrutan rascándose .
Un instinto ancestral hace creer al cerebro que lo que te provoca dolor es un cuerpo extraño o un parásito como un piojo o pulga y debes expulsarlo.
El coito es expulsar el semen del anterior y el pene es un tubo con una herida al final
que la vagina es una herida entre las piernas es más que evidente.


----------



## Oakgoann (25 May 2020)

No, subnormal. En el sexo hay una magia que no entiendes, no has vivido y morirás sin entender. Cuando miras un culo chortinero bronceado de cerca lo que sientes no es reproducible de ningún otro modo, no es imaginable y su intensidad es sólo comparable a otras cosas que jamás conocerás (drogas, ganar mucho dinero de golpe, lugares, olores, etc.). Y podría seguir contándote mucho más sobre eso.

Eso leyendo una sola frase tuya. Si sigo podría decir mil cosas que te matarías antes de intentar entender.

Tu problema es esto, mira:





Eres cualquiera de esos cuatro. Y seguro que tampoco entiendes lo que eso supone. No tienes acceso a la vida real.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 May 2020)

Estais muy tarados todos de la puta cabeza. Pero mucho. 

Ahora toca la liga juvenil antisexo de orwel. Cascarsela es malo y a los que comen rabos hay que darles descargas electricas en los sesos. 

La judiada se esta poniendo las botas


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2020)

Oakgoann dijo:


> No, subnormal. En el sexo hay una magia que no entiendes, no has vivido y morirás sin entender. Cuando miras un culo chortinero bronceado de cerca lo que sientes no es reproducible de ningún otro modo, no es imaginable y su intensidad es sólo comparable a otras cosas que jamás conocerás (drogas, ganar mucho dinero de golpe, lugares, olores, etc.). Y podría seguir contándote mucho más sobre eso.
> 
> Eso leyendo una sola frase tuya. Si sigo podría decir mil cosas que te matarías antes de intentar entender.
> 
> ...



Eres un drogadicto, un politoxicómano que salta de un vicio al otro. 

Un pobre esclavo de la ansiedad y del síndrome de abstinencia. Te han hecho creer que era importante estar drogándose todo el día y precisamente eso es lo que te hace una vida deplorable o acaso nunca has visto corretear a un yonki vestido en chándal buscando pasta para la próxima dosis ? pues eres tú por las redes sociales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

*occidente arrastra un déficit crónico del conocimiento de la mente y el control emocional .*

Simplemente desde hace siglos , ahoga las penas en alcohol que obnubila la mente.

De hecho hasta los rituales católicos tran trasnochados actualmente son con vino.

SI NO SE DA A LA SOCIEDAD ALTERNATIVAS LLAMEMOSLAS* MINDFULNESS* , ESPAÑA SERÁ EL MAYOR CONSUMIDOR DE DROGAS DEL PLANETA.

ENTENDAMOS QUE LA PORNOGRAFÍA, BÚSQUEDA DE SEXO, COCAÍNA ,MARIHUANA, CANNABIS , POKER .... son ramas del mismo tronco de una sociedad degenerada en camino de su propia aniquilación.

¿Qué es el Mindfulness? Las 7 respuestas a tus preguntas

Andrés Joison, experto en adicciones: "Hay jóvenes que fuman 25 porros al día como si fuera tabaco normal"

La invasión del norte de África y sus costumbres porreras , unidas a la inconcebible permisividad de las leyes españolas , sólo justificadas si se busca destruir a la sociedad, es una bomba atómica que ya hace tiempo que ha explotado.

La moda de los "atracones de porros" perjudica seriamente el cerebro de los más jóvenes


----------



## elmegaduque (26 May 2020)

Devenido dijo:


> Ya en la primera frase ha dicho una majadería y una idiotez como un castillo.
> 
> El sexo también es gratis. ...



El sexo es de las cosas más caras que hay en la vida. Conseguir sexo para un hombre normal significa una inversión enorme en tiempo y energía en modo contrato, y la tarifa establecida en modo prepago.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

elmegaduque dijo:


> El sexo es de las cosas más caras que hay en la vida. Conseguir sexo para un hombre normal significa una inversión enorme en tiempo y energía en modo contrato, y la tarifa establecida en modo prepago.



por el contrario, quien no se pase la vida husmeando bragas, está liberado de tal presión y puede focalizar sus energías en cosas útiles . 

Por eso las sociedades que progresan se fomentan las familias ( que es una forma de celibato ) y las que se busca destruirlas como la española se promociona la promiscuidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 May 2020)

*ENTIENDAN QUE POR ENCIMA DE CUALQUIER OTRA CONSIDERACIÓN ....*

Si los de Corea del Norte , piensan diferente a los de Corea del Sur. 

Si los de Argelia, hombres y mujeres piensan justo lo contrario que los españoles aún siendo vecinos y nos ven con espanto y repulsión, 

Si tú piensas completamente diferente a todos tus antepasados pero igual a otros como tú , en alguna parte diseñan como tiene que pensar la población de cada nación. 

Y en ese despacho han decidido que en España toca destruir a las familias , esterilizar a las mujeres masculinzándolas a través de la secta feminista, y castrar a los hombres mariconizándolos. 
*
CAE DE CAJÓN QUE SI LOS MISMOS QUE DESTRUYEN LA FAMILIA CON LA LEY VIOGEN Y LA IDEOLOGÍA DE GÉNERO, SON LOS QUE HAN APROBADO Y TANTO ALABAN EL MATRIMONIO HOMOSEXUAL, LO ÚNICO QUE LO DIFERENCIA ES QUE EN EL SEGUNDO NO HAY HIJOS.*

POR ESO LES RECHINA TANTO EL VIENTRE DE ALQUILER Y LO QUIEREN PROHIBIR.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2020)

*no es una cuestión de identidad.*
La autopercepción de uno mismo es igual de estrafalaria en cada uno de nosotros.
Todos nos creemos nuestro avatar : un médico, un policía, un bombero, un cura, un funcionario , un militar ... llevan un disfraz y se lo creen

¿ qué eres ? soy ingeniero, independentista vasco, dentista, musulmán , comunista ...

¿ qué eres ? soy mujer con pene .

Es todo igual. son identidades que la gente se inventa y a las que se aferra.

Ya andaba con problemas de identidad SHIVA que representa el papel del dios que destruye y renueva el universo en el hinduismo y de eso hace miles de años. EL UNIVERSO SOMOS NOSOTROS.

SHIVA ES LA RENUNCIA A LA LUJURIA.

( ..... ) Entonces envían a* Kama, el dios de la lujuria,* para elevar *el deseo* al corazón de Shiva. Desafortunadamente, el resultado no es exactamente lo que nadie espera. En lugar de abrir los ojos y expresar su deseo por Parvati, Shiva abre un tercer ojo, en el centro de la frente y sale un misil de fuego que enciende a Kama. Ante los ojos horrorizados de Parvati, *Kama se reduce a un montón de cenizas.* Es entonces cuando Shiva obtiene el nombre de destructor.











Con su tercer ojo en la frente ( que es la glándula pineal representada por los egipcios y que consideraban la fuente de la sabiduría e inteligencia .. )
La glándula pineal tuvo un papel importante en la filosofía de René Descartes,


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2020)

ATENCIÓN : Os voy a regalar la clave del control emocional. Tomar nota en un papel y colgarlo hasta aprenderlo de memoria. Es difícil. No lo entenderéis hasta que se lo podáis explicar a un niño. ahí va.
" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales ".
... de nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2020)

La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2020)

“Todo el problema con el mundo es que los tontos y los fanáticos siempre están tan seguros de sí mismos, y las personas más sabias están tan llenas de dudas”. Bertrand Russell. 

“Porque el fanatismo es la única forma de fuerza de voluntad que incluso los débiles e inseguros pueden lograr”. Friedrich Nietzsche.
“La grandeza de un músico se mide por el grado de fanatismo que aporta a su interpretación”. Daniel Barenboim.
“El problema con el fanatismo es que perturba la razón”. Mahatma Gandhi.

Los fanatismos que más debemos temer son aquellos que pueden confundirse con la tolerancia.
Fernando Arrabal
Un fanático es un individuo que tiene razón aunque no tenga razón.
Jaume Perich
Si entre las muchas verdades eliges una sola y la persigues ciegamente, ella se convertirá en falsedad, y tú en un fanático.
Ryszard Kapuscinski 
“El fanatismo proviene de cualquier forma de ceguera elegida que acompaña a la búsqueda de un solo dogma”. 

“El fanatismo es la única forma de poner fin a las dudas que constantemente perturban el alma humana”

“El mundo musulmán está amenazado por el fanatismo religioso. El mundo occidental está amenazado por el fanatismo secular”
Aún hay mucho fanatismo que oculta los errores, por miedo a perder una imagen a la que nos agarramos. 

“El fanatismo es una sobrecompensación por la duda”


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2020)

estoy viendo esta peli en tv1 que es un robot sexual. 
Como el actor tiene aspecto de gay, me preguntaba si un gay tendría alguna inhibición de coitar con ese robot.

Si lee esto algún gay me gustaría que me dijese sus impresiones. 

¿ Qué es lo que provoca su rechazo hacia una mujer ? ¿ su cuerpo o su mente ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

pero es que da igual. no lo entiendes !!!! intenta hacer un esfuerzo cognitivo concentrándote . 

Empieza por pensar que puede que tus valores sean falsos , como los son los de cualquier miembro de una secta religiosa.

Todas estas chaladuras de identidades inventadas " gays, lesbianas, travestis, transexuales .. noséquemás ... son diferentes formas de politoxicomanías , de alguna manera es como elegir entre heroína, cocaína, pastillas, ansiolíticos , es todo química . 

cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación , cambia la química de tu cuerpo. EL DESEO, ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER, por lo tanto sea el cerdo semental que ansía la llegada del operario para que le masturbe o un humano adicto al porno o a los encuentros sexuales , simplemente se especializan en los cauces que le lleven a conseguir el siguiente chute. 

Es un recorrido como puede hacer el típico yonki para conseguir su dosis. si tiene que robar roba , corretea sin fin para buscar al proveedor. 

LO QUE DEFINE AL COMPORTAMIENTO DE LOS LLAMADOS GAYS Y LAS PUTAS , es estar permanentemente en celo, es decir en un estado de locura , de ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia donde el motor de su vida es el siguiente orgasmo. 

ENTENDIENDO QUE EL SEXO ES UNA PULSIÓN ANIMAL PARA FINES BIOLÓGICOS, y que en la naturaleza ese estado mental es muy corto precisamente por su peligrosidad , que un humano caiga en el abismo de las drogas evidentemente es perjudicial para él y el conjunto de la sociedad. 

Por eso todas las civilizaciones han regulado lo uno y lo otro. 

Un animal en celo, pierde su sensatez , lucha contra todo, la ansiedad devora su mente, deja de comer, de protegerse de los peligros, se hace visible a los depredadores , una gran parte muere en el intento de fecundar , tiene el sentido de competir con otros y por lo menos que sean los descendientes los que ocupen su puesto. 

Debes entender la vida en el contexto de 8 mil millones de humanos que están vivos en el mismo espacio/tiempo, si no quieres tener en cuenta a nuestros ancestros. Si de toda la población mundial , los únicos que se comportan de una forma estrambótica que les va a llevar a la extinción los los europeos blancos , EVIDENTEMENTE ES UNA TRAMA PARA SU REEMPLAZO.

*Afirmo sin ningún género de dudas , que tanto el feminismo como la imitación del comportamiento sexual de los llamados gays por parte de la población heterosexual, son bombas de ingeniería social para destruir occidente. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

que no joder !!!! que os están engañando con ese mantra.

NO SE ESTÁ REDUCIENDO LA POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL, DE HECHO EN POCOS AÑOS SE HA PASADO DE 4 MIL MILLONES A 8 MIL MILLONES. 

LA POBLACIÓN QUE SE ESTÁ REDUCIENDO AL MISMO RITMO ACELERADO ES LA GENTE COMO TÚ. 
ES DECIR BLANCOS EN EDAD REPRODUCTIVA. QUE YA SOMOS UNA ÍNFIMA MINORÍA EN EL PLANETA


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

qué tontería, pues para ocupar nuestras tierras y riquezas, una invasión de libro de toda la vida, 

Lo que hicieron los españoles cuando llegaron a Sudamérica y cualquier otra invasión . 

lo que diga Bill Gates es irrelevante. es un chalado que contempla a la humanidad como un todo sin tener en cuenta razas ni fronteras. 
le han engañado, como asperger que es , haciéndole creer que se debe redistribuir el exceso de riqueza del norte al sur y el exceso de población población del sur al norte 

La explosión de la población africana solo acaba de empezar


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

tu vives en la inopia. 
Pero si lo sabe todo el mundo. 

¿ hay más blancos ahora en Europa que hace 30 años ? 

¿ hay más moros y negros ahora que hace 30 años ? 

¿ hay más cristianos ahora que hace 30 años ? 

¿ hay más musulmanes ahora que hace 30 años ? 


¿ y en los próximos 30 ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

No todo es racional . Si estudias las innumerables guerras que ha habido y sigue habiendo , te das cuenta que la mayoría son aspectos emocionales los que las desatan. 

Un jeque puede pensar que Alá le ha hecho multimillonario y les ha dado la riqueza del petróleo para expandir " la religión verdadera " y si no lo hace le espera el infierno eterno


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

Es demasiado largo para que lo entiendas. 

Deberías empezar por saber quienes se enfrentaron realmente en la segunda guerra mundial y qué pretendían


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2020)

cómprate su libro que saldrá esta semana 


https://www.facebook.com/cristinamartinjimenezescritora/


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2020)

El mundo ha hecho cosas irracionales siempre. Nunca ha dejado de hacerse !!!

¿ cómo es posible que en un despacho alguien firme que se lance una bomba atómica en una ciudad cada semana abrasando a cientos de miles de personas inocentes hasta que un gobierno acepte ser invadido ?

el gobierno japonés se rindió a la segunda ciudad destruida ( sin contar Tokio que fue destruido con bombas convencionales ) pero la intención era arrasar Japón ¿ le ves más sentido a eso ? Japón es un país más pequeño que España con 130 millones de habitantes .

Mataron a 70 millones de personas y arrasaron Europa !! para conseguir fines políticos y socioeconómicos.

¿ pero para qué coño crees que los países tienen arsenal nuclear ?? para espantar extraterrestres ?

¿ me puedes decir que años tienes y tu formación ?

El bombardeo de Tokio, uno de los más mortíferos de la historia

La barbarie del bombardeo de Tokio: 105.000 personas mueren en una sola noche


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2020)

matar a millones de personas es siempre irracional , pero eso ha sido una constante en la historia y sigue siendo

Parte de la estrategia de ingeniería social para atrofiar a gente como tú es que su vida gire en torno al sexo, las drogas , el placer y se olvide de defender a su patria, es más que ni siquiera se plantee que debe defenderla. 

Te han hecho creer que vivimos en un mundo guay, te han convertido en un inútil que no sirve ni para espía. 

no me has dicho ni tu edad ni tus estudios , es importante para no perder mi tiempo


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2020)

lo dicho , eres una víctima , te han lavado el cerebro para que te aceptes tu exterminio y el de los descendientes que no tendrás. 
El espacio en el mundo que correspondería a ellos, como el que estás ocupando tú ahora como forma de vida que representa a tus antepasados, pues a falta de descendientes tuyos ocupará ese espacio en el mundo los descendientes de gente más audaz, más valiente, más inteligente y que su tiempo de vida lo ha vivido como tiene que ser, no drogándose con la polla como un mono tarado en un zoo. 

Eres una creación de laboratorio y entre que mueras en un atraque con bombas nucleares , o con un virus o simplemente por vicio, es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Los planes estratégicos no se valoran en una generación, pero de eso tú no entiendes porque estás ocupado con la pornografía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2020)

*SEFARAD para los judíos*

*AL ÁNDALUS para los musulmanes *

sigue siendo considerada la tierra de donde fueron expulsados y que les pertenece, como el estado de Israel. 

Por increíble que te parezca, millones de personas llegadas de otras tierras expulsaron a los palestinos que allí vivían desde siempre con el argumento de que esa tierra era la de sus antepasados .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2020)

NO SON TEORÍAS .

Para entender el mundo que te ha tocado vivir, sigue el discurso del método para conocer la verdad de DESCARTES : 

" LO VERDADERO ES LO EVIDENTE "


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Yo no dejaría a mis hijos al cuidado de uno de esos señores que se come pollas a pares.



El problema no es el acto en sí, puesto que teniendo en cuenta la enorme cantidad de parafilias que tiene la gente " heterosexual " sería irrelevante lo que haga la gente con su culo o sus genitales. 

El problema es estar en celo permanentemente , algo que no sucedía antes cuando las personas se casaban y formaban una familia con hijos que es lo que ocupaba su mente y centraba su atención. 

Cuando se trata el sexo como vicio , la persona, al igual que los alcohólicos o cualquier otro drogadicto, no es de fiar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

Hoy en Menéame han sacado este anatema , para que puedan desahogarse los adeptos a esa secta satánica que domina a la sociedad española.



Obispos de Polonia piden la creación de clínicas para que las personas LGTB+ se curen


Sí se puede. Para quien considere que no está feliz con esa identidad que otros le han adjudicado, por lo menos debería haber la posibilidad de una ayuda terapéutica o por lo menos que exista el concepto que que cualquier persona puede cambiar fuese como fuese anteriormente si se lo propone
lo mismo es la anorexia, que la vigorexia, que la comer demasiado, que cualquier tipo de adición sean los videojuegos, el trabajo o el sexo. Igual que las religiones , las ideologías políticas .. 

¿ acaso un musulmán no puede dejar de ser musulmán si alguien le explica otro tipo de culturas e identidades ? Si una persona es consciente de que lo que hace con su vida le trae problemas , y está harto de ir a la mezquita y hacer el ramadán , si quiere comer jamón y dejar de creer chorradas ¿ por qué no ?
yo personalmente y sin la menor duda disuadiría a cualquiera de un modo de vida completamente destructivo para el cuerpo y la mente , y la mejor terapia es la información de cómo a una persona se le meten manías en la cabeza y se empeña en una identidad ridícula que no sirve para nada, como pueden ser las tribus urbanas, los que se tatúan y se ponen piercins , los independentistas catalanes y vascos .... cuya vida gira en torno a una obsesión que les desborda por completo y les impide entender las verdaderas dinámicas de lo que significa estar vivo


pongo otro ejemplo . Si no fuese posible el aborto técnicamente no existiría el concepto , de la misma manera que no es posible copular por las orejas y nadie lo hace . De hecho el aborto en algunas partes del mundo es considerado como el peor de los crímenes y envían a la cárcel a quien lo hiciese igual que si matase a un niño recién nacido. Son conceptos , constructos que definen y que dan visos de normalidad a lo que no lo es .
Lógicamente hay más homosexuales en Barcelona y Madrid, que en Arabia Saudita o Irán .
igual que hay más gente que le gusta el beisbol en Estados Unidos que en España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Sep 2020)

todos los animales llegamos al mundo con un sistema operativo y unos programas de serie.
Todas los impulsos que tenemos tienen un fin biológico que es la reproducción y conservar la vida el tiempo suficiente para que nuestros hijos lleguen a su vez a edad reproductiva.

Los cuerpos simplemente somos el depositario temporal de un genoma ( similar a la tarjeta del móvil con los datos que permanece cuando cambiamos de móvil ) básicamente el móvil nuevo es el hijo del anterior y el anterior ha muerto .

¿ por qué no somos inmortales ? porque ( y esta es la cuestión ) porque los ecosistemas son cambiantes y la reproducción permite adaptarse al nuevo modelo de cuerpo al medio cambiante . Los hijos son diferentes prototipos en la combinación del macho y la hembra y sobrevivirá el que mejor se adapte , el que llegue a reproducirse y será el que conserve sus características.

El margen para el aprendizaje que permite la inteligencia, es precisamente para poder adaptarse a los cambios.


DICHO ESTO, DESLIGADO EL SEXO DE SU FUNCIÓN REPRODUCTIVA, *TODO SON PARAFILIAS Y POR LO TANTO ES UNA CUESTIÓN MENTAL.*

Esa chica , lesbiana, que se ha hormonado y disfrazado de chico , siendo la misma persona.

*para un@s será atractiva y para otr@s será repulsiva.*

Es la misma persona , lo que cambia es la mente del que mira . y es lo que está dentro de esa mente construido a través de las experiencias vitales lo que determinará si eso le produce atracción sexual o no .

Creo que la mayoría de *los gays prefiere un heterosexual feo que un musculado de gimnasio mariquita *, porque realmente un gay tiene cerebro de mujer y le atraen los hombres , y ve a los mariquitas musculados como mujeres disfrazadas , por lo tanto , tendría que ser lesbiana para sentirse atraído ¿ me expliqué ?

*La razón principal de la enorme promiscuidad de los gays es el desencanto al darse cuenta que lo que aparentaba un hombre realmente su esencia es de mujer y le provoca una pérdida del deseo.*

En Irán han encontrado una fórmula interesante que es emparejar a las lesbianas machirulas con mariquitas y acaban formando un matrimonio tradicional .
Jomeini fue realmente listo, pues " al convertir a los homosexuales en mujeres " realmente los castra que es lo que tenía en mente.















Gays en Irán: cirugía o muerte

Las paradojas de Irán: permite el cambio de sexo pero prohíbe San Valentín

Transexualidad en Irán

Los gays en Irán prefieren cambiar de sexo para no enfrentarse a la pena de muerte


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ene 2021)

La segunda radio de España ,Cuatro y Telecinco promocionando el "cuckolding" a la vez


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ene 2021)

el tamaño del pene es algo irrelevante . A lo largo de la historia era algo de lo que nunca se habló , si se diese el caso , se trataba como un defecto , como las orejas grandes o la nariz grande.
Siempre se ridiculizó los penes grandes , de hecho las estatuas griegas, romanas , en cualquier época... lo desnudos eran penes " normales " , sólo se representaba a los sátiros, borrachos, enfermos mentales con penes grandes como caricatura .

El pene es un tubo que sirve para que el semen llegue a la entrada del útero. En la especie humana tiene la función de arrastrar el semen del anterior por eso el glande tiene esa forma y no la forma de un ciervo por ejemplo , puesto que los ciervos luchan con su fuerza fuera de las vaginas de las hembras .

Algunas razas de negros , tienen un pene más largo porque es el equivalente a las nalgas más prominentes , puesto que el coito de los negros es desde atrás . Por lo tanto alcanzaba la entrada del útero aquél pene que fuese más largo y por lo tanto sería el padre de las crías.

Es un error suponer que la evolución humana es algo lineal . No hay ninguna razón para que no siguiesen vivos el resto de las especies de humanos , de hecho ahí están los gorilas , chimpancés , orangutanes y tantas especies de monos, incluso están nuestros antepasados los anfibios y los peces .

Probablemente se extinguieron todos los humanos porque se mataron entre sí luchando por las hembras . Sólo el homo sapiens aceptó que la lucha por ser padre , fuese dentro de la vagina de la hembra sin matar al competidor.

La diferencia con otras especies , es que la lucha es ritual , pero los humanos aprendieron a usar palos y piedras y se convirtieron en asesinos .
La vida es muy frágil, un palo en la cabeza mata al macho más alfa de todos , incluso un niño lo podría matar cuando quedase dormido y eso sucedía todas las noches y las chozas no tenían puertas ni cerraduras.

Lo dicho , con esa mano que evolucionó para agarrarse a las ramas , agarraron armas .
el tamaño del pene es algo irrelevante . A lo largo de la historia era algo de lo que nunca se habló , si se diese el caso , se trataba como un defecto , como las orejas grandes o la nariz grande.
Siempre se ridiculizó los penes grandes , de hecho las estatuas griegas, romanas , en cualquier época... lo desnudos eran penes " normales " , sólo se representaba a los sátiros, borrachos, enfermos mentales con penes grandes como caricatura .

El pene es un tubo que sirve para que el semen llegue a la entrada del útero. En la especie humana tiene la función de arrastrar el semen del anterior por eso el glande tiene esa forma y no la forma de un ciervo por ejemplo , puesto que los ciervos luchan con su fuerza fuera de las vaginas de las hembras .

Algunas razas de negros , tienen un pene más largo porque es el equivalente a las nalgas más prominentes , puesto que el coito de los negros es desde atrás . Por lo tanto alcanzaba la entrada del útero aquél pene que fuese más largo y por lo tanto sería el padre de las crías.

Es un error suponer que la evolución humana es algo lineal . No hay ninguna razón para que no siguiesen vivos el resto de las especies de humanos , de hecho ahí están los gorilas , chimpancés , orangutanes y tantas especies de monos, incluso están nuestros antepasados los anfibios y los peces .

Probablemente se extinguieron todos los humanos porque se mataron entre sí luchando por las hembras . Sólo el homo sapiens aceptó que la lucha por ser padre , fuese dentro de la vagina de la hembra sin matar al competidor.

La diferencia con otras especies , es que la lucha es ritual , pero los humanos aprendieron a usar palos y piedras y se convirtieron en asesinos .
La vida es muy frágil, un palo en la cabeza mata al macho más alfa de todos , incluso un niño lo podría matar cuando quedase dormido y eso sucedía todas las noches y las chozas no tenían puertas ni cerraduras.

Lo dicho , con esa mano que evolucionó para agarrarse a las ramas , agarraron armas .

Nada tiene que ver la vinculación emocional de una pareja con el acto sexual visto como pasatiempos, de hecho las prostitutas ahí están , las que cobran y las que no .








_*Homo habilis †*_ - Hombre hábil (extinto).
_*Homo naledi †*_ - Hombre estrella (extinto).
_*Homo gautengensis †*_ - Hombre de Gauteng (Sudáfrica) (extinto).
_*Homo rudolfensis †*_ - Hombre del Lago Rodolfo (act. Lago Turkana, Kenia y Etiopía) (extinto).
_*Homo ergaster †*_ - Hombre trabajador (extinto).
_*Homo georgicus †*_ - Hombre de Georgia (extinto).
_*Homo erectus †*_ - Hombre erguido (extinto).
_*Homo antecessor †*_ - Hombre explorador - "el que va delante" (extinto).
_*Homo cepranensis †*_ - Hombre de Ceprano (provincia de Frosinone, Italia) (extinto).
_*Homo floresiensis †*_ - Hombre de Flores (Isla de Flores (Indonesia)) (extinto).
_*Homo luzonensis †*_ - Hombre de Callao (Cueva del Callao, Filipinas) (extinto).
_*Homo heidelbergensis †*_ - Hombre de Heidelberg (extinto).
_*Homo neanderthalensis †*_ - Hombre de Neandertal (extinto).
_*Homo rhodesiensis †*_ - Hombre de Rodesia (extinto).
_*Homo helmei †*_ - Hombre de Florisbad (Sudáfrica) (extinto).
_*Homo tsaichangensis †*_ - (Taiwán) (extinto).
_*Homínido de Denísova †*_ - (Rusia) (extinto).
_*Hombres de la cueva de los ciervos †*_ - (China) (extinto).
_*Homo sapiens*_ - Hombre sabio - Humano actual.







Nada tiene que ver la vinculación emocional de una pareja con el acto sexual visto como pasatiempos, de hecho las prostitutas ahí están , las que cobran y las que no .








_*Homo habilis †*_ - Hombre hábil (extinto).
_*Homo naledi †*_ - Hombre estrella (extinto).
_*Homo gautengensis †*_ - Hombre de Gauteng (Sudáfrica) (extinto).
_*Homo rudolfensis †*_ - Hombre del Lago Rodolfo (act. Lago Turkana, Kenia y Etiopía) (extinto).
_*Homo ergaster †*_ - Hombre trabajador (extinto).
_*Homo georgicus †*_ - Hombre de Georgia (extinto).
_*Homo erectus †*_ - Hombre erguido (extinto).
_*Homo antecessor †*_ - Hombre explorador - "el que va delante" (extinto).
_*Homo cepranensis †*_ - Hombre de Ceprano (provincia de Frosinone, Italia) (extinto).
_*Homo floresiensis †*_ - Hombre de Flores (Isla de Flores (Indonesia)) (extinto).
_*Homo luzonensis †*_ - Hombre de Callao (Cueva del Callao, Filipinas) (extinto).
_*Homo heidelbergensis †*_ - Hombre de Heidelberg (extinto).
_*Homo neanderthalensis †*_ - Hombre de Neandertal (extinto).
_*Homo rhodesiensis †*_ - Hombre de Rodesia (extinto).
_*Homo helmei †*_ - Hombre de Florisbad (Sudáfrica) (extinto).
_*Homo tsaichangensis †*_ - (Taiwán) (extinto).
_*Homínido de Denísova †*_ - (Rusia) (extinto).
_*Hombres de la cueva de los ciervos †*_ - (China) (extinto).
_*Homo sapiens*_ - Hombre sabio - Humano actual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2021)

síndrome de abstinencia, la ansiedad , la angustia de no tener lo que deseas.

*reflexiones de los sabios* que te hacen ver la vida de otra manera .

Buda se inspiró en Heráclito y este en Zoroastro .
Confucio y Lao Tsé se fueron con las mismas ideas a oriente .

Los grandes sabios de la humanidad fueron contemporáneos y se copiaron unos a otros y a otros sabios anteriores de los que no tenemos datos, porque la sabiduría siempre es la misma ahora que hace 2.500 años y desde el principio de la humanidad .

La moral existe en las tribus africanas actuales que viven en la edad de piedra , exactamente igual que nuestros antepasados hace 100.000 años .
Incluso existen códigos morales y de comportamiento en una tribu de chimpancés o cualquier grupo animal .

Taoísmo, budismo, hinduismo ,cristianismo ,judaísmo, islam ... eliminando el folclorismo, todo tiene la misma base porque sólo hay una forma de vivir la vida : la que indica el determinismo biológico y nos hace sobrevivir como especie .

*El feminismo es satánico y genocida ,*contrario a los valores universales y por eso nos lleva a la extinción en sólo una generación .
Es la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad , porque esta secta es la primera vez que se implanta y nos ha tocado a nosotros : LOS ESPAÑOLES Y OCCIDENTALES .


EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER . Si retuerces ese recuerdo hacia la aversión desaparece el deseo . Tengo amigos que se han puesto en serio con el gimnasio y han dejado de probar el azúcar y otros alimentos que antes tomaban con normalidad . Ahora los ven como veneno .

¿ acaso no acabas odiando a una ex pareja o ex amigo ? o una canción, o una profesión, o una afición ....

- no son los hechos sino nuestra forma de interpretarlos .
- lo único constante en la vida es el cambio
- el dolor es inevitable, el sufrimiento es opcional.
- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA
- Demasiado pasado es depresión , demasiado futuro es ansiedad.

los animales y las personas siempre queremos más de lo mismo . De eso a lo que nos hemos acostumbrado.
Nos asustan los cambios y la incertidumbre y pretendemos que la vida sea un impás porque ya sabemos el desenlace . La rutina nos calma.

POR ESO SE ACEPTA LA ESCLAVITUD LLAMADA TRABAJO.
Es bueno aceptar los cambios y disfrutarlos porque todo lo que pasa en la vida es para bien.

– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.

" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados de ánimo ( estados emocionales ) sino la manera de interpretarlos
SI FUÉSEMOS CAPACES DE CAMBIAR NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES
SERÍAMOS CAPACES DE GENERAR NUEVOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES MÁS REALISTAS. "


*El dolor y el placer pueden llegar enquistarse hasta convertirse en una identidad . en una obsesión.

El dolor igual que el enamoramiento lo vive cada persona de una forma particular en su mundo interno .*

El trabajo es un vicio como cualquier otro . Cuiden su tiempo de vida en qué lo dilapidan y por cuánto lo venden .

Si quieren saber el valor de la vida sólo recuerden que es un suceso breve.

*LA ERA AXIAL*






*Era Axial, el período en que el pensamiento empírico habría nacido en varios lugares del mundo al mismo tiempo*
En cronología seguro que a todos les suena el término era. Es una formula de cómputo del tiempo que atiende a criterios diversos y se aplica tanto en historia como en geología, pudiendo constituir sistemas independientes. Así, hablamos de la Era Primaria (o Secundaria, Terciaria y Cuaternaria) cuand




www.labrujulaverde.com

*Era Axial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2021)

comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.

El organismo , a través de la bioquímica , recompensa con un chute de dopamina ambas actividades , pues si no fuese así , ninguna persona en su sano juicio asesinaría y despedazaría a otro ser lleno de vida para triturarlo en su boca e ingerirlo...
o entraría en las tripas de una pareja para frotarse durante unos minutos entre babas , olores y gemidos .

De hecho , las personas con anorexia , al tener problemas con su sistema de recompensa bioquímico , ven la comida como lo que realmente es : un puto asco al igual que el sexo.

Para que se entienda el grado de asquerosidad que es el sexo , sólo tienes que imaginarte con alguien que no te guste , o con un hombre si eres heterosexual o una mujer si eres homosexual . Entonces te darás cuenta que el deseo es un impulso irracional . Una especie de psicopatía en el que la persona deja de ser persona para convertirse en un animal.

por ejemplo , el tradicional puritanismo chino que les ha impedido drogarse con el sexo , han desviado la lujuria hacia la gula , es decir a la comida , por eso es la civilización con la gastronomía más surrealista y variada en los aspectos estéticos , de preparación , sabores , incluso la infinita cantidad de cosas raras que se comen .

Por el contrario , un español puede pasarse la vida drogándose con las parafilias pornográficas más aberrantes y alimentarse únicamente de doritos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

La mayoría de las personas que consumen tabaco comenzaron a hacerlo en la adolescencia, y *quienes inician el consumo a edad temprana son más propensos a desarrollar dependencia* de la nicotina y a tener problemas para dejarla.

*es tan difícil que un adulto se convierta en homosexual como hacerse fumador*

porque la identidad, sea lo que sea lo que provoca la búsqueda del placer , se consolida en la adolescencia
* el deseo es el recuerdo del placer*

hasta que Colón fue a América, en ninguna parte del planeta , *a nadie se le había ocurrido respirar humo con droga* , entre otras cosas porque la planta del tabaco es originaria de América
los primero que llegaron fumando a España , los tomaron por satánicos porque pensaban que su cuerpo ardía por dentro. nadie concebía que el humo pudiese entrar en los pulmones sin que la persona se muriese
aquí la gente se emborrachaba con vino. que incluso se le daba a los niños
la cerveza en el resto de Europa
la gente sabía que el agua podía provocar enfermedades ( no sabían la razón de los microbios ) por eso bebían vino o agua con vinagre
es muy probable que todo el mundo estuviese medio borracho todo el día
en fin , que tampoco se le ocurría a nadie las parafilias sexuales que hay ahora y que se han normalizado
de hecho no tardarán en prohibir EL Lazarillo de Tormes , por sugerir abuso infantil

es una broma para incidir que quien escribió ese libro que durante siglos fue leído , a nadie se le ocurría esa posibilidad que ahora es lo primero que viene a la cabeza


El ser humano es un animal muy susceptible de ser drogado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

¿Por qué los hombres somos los primates con el pene más grande?


La evolución hacia la bipedestación que caracteriza a los humanos ha traído consecuencias dolorosas para la madre y más venturosas para el padre.




theconversation.com









La chimpancé multiorgásmica | Yo, mono | Blogs | elmundo.es











La promiscuidad de las hembras chimpancés


Pilar Cristóbal habló también de la conducta sexual de una especie de simios considerada tradicionalmente como muy similar a la humana, los chimpancés, especialmente promiscuos. "Se ponen a la cola para copular con la hembra hasta 125 machos, que tardan cada uno menos de 30 segundos -aseguró la...




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> EL MATRIMONIO ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO.
> 
> ...



Me canso de decirte que tienes que dar a conocer tu mensaje. En este foro nadie te escuchará. Tienes que buscar medios donde comunicar tus ideas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me canso de decirte que tienes que dar a conocer tu mensaje. En este foro nadie te escuchará. Tienes que buscar medios donde comunicar tus ideas.



gracias por tu interés. 

Realmente uso el foro como sitio de reflexión . No necesito los aplausos de nadie y soy consciente que mi mensaje no tiene nada que hacer ante un plan imparable de transformación social. 

Es como taparse con un paraguas de la bomba atómica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

Cita Citar
Reportar Editar Eliminar
Prev 

1
…
23
24
25

[IMG alt="ATARAXIO"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/116/116398.jpg?1571105085[/IMG]
Quitar formato

NegritaItálicaSubrayarTachado

Color de textoTipo de letraTamaño de letra

Insertar enlaceInsertar imagenEmoticonosInsertar

AlineamientoListaInsertar tabla

DeshacerRehacer

BorradoresCambiar editor


----------



## Starfire (29 Abr 2021)

Según @ATARAXIO: meter pene dentro de recto, mal; cura masturbándose con niños, bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Abr 2021)

Starfire dijo:


> Según @ATARAXIO: meter pene dentro de recto, mal; cura masturbándose con niños, bien.



Habla de la indecencia occidental y la falta de valores, pero aprueba un estudio donde al tío le ponen una puta y se enrolla con una casada. 

Creo que siendo gay el chico al menos no hacía el subnormal


----------



## Starfire (29 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Habla de la indecencia occidental y la falta de valores, pero aprueba un estudio donde al tío le ponen una puta y se enrolla con una casada.
> 
> Creo que siendo gay el chico al menos no hacía el subnormal



Yo creo que OP acabará saliendo del armario como Eminem.

Es el típico homófobo al que le obsesionan los gays.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Abr 2021)

Starfire dijo:


> Yo creo que OP acabará saliendo del armario como Eminem.
> 
> Es el típico homófobo al que le obsesionan los gays.



Necesita tratamiento urgente, con inyección oscura de 45cm


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

Starfire dijo:


> Yo creo que OP acabará saliendo del armario como Eminem.
> 
> Es el típico homófobo al que le obsesionan los gays.







> luisgarciaredondo dijo:
> Obviamente la mayoría NO. Las marearan haciéndolas creer que son algo excepcional cuando en realidad tipas aplicadas y trabajadoras hubo siempre. Se casaron y parieron críos.
> 
> A estas las tendrán deshojando la margarita hasta que se les pase el arroz como a tantas. Les llenarán la cabeza de mierda feminista y empoderadora para esterilizarlas de facto.



y luego las despedirán como están haciendo en la mayoría de las corporaciones, los bancos y en cualquier otro trabajo incluida la administración culpables de todo esto.

Aunque hagan mucha propaganda con la Montero de ministra y cuatro floreros más , la inmensa mayoría de españolas a las que han privado de vivir su vida como las hembras que son , serán reemplazadas por mecanismos automáticos, la robótica y la inteligencia artificial .

trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios como ser cajera de supermercado o dependienta , tienen los días contados sino las horas .

Los trabajos de atención al público desaparecerán puesto que la gente se informará por internet con un busto parlante que responda con bots programados .

las gestiones las hará la gente desde su casa , como la declaración de la renta o cualquier documento administrativo .

Querrían volver a tener 20 años , para recuperar el tiempo perdido , pero la vida no da marcha atrás . No sólo cambia el cuerpo, cambia la mente y perdido el instinto maternal , ya no tiene remedio , sobre todo si ni siquiera se ha adquirido .

Quieren hacernos creer que eres lo mismo tú que un negro , quizás para los criminales que han ideado todo esto y lo que buscan son esclavos , sí les sirve uno que otro , pero no es lo mismo .

No es lo mismo tu hijo y los hijos de sus hijos , que los hijos de un africano .

Eres el último descendiente de una enorme estirpe genética que se remonta a principios de los tiempos ,
todos ellos supervivientes de terribles formas de vida inimaginables ,
desde la glaciación a verdaderas epidemias sin hospitales ni medicamentos , pasando hambrunas en invierno , sin absolutamente nada que comer durante semanas .
Sin neveras , ni calefacción , ni supermercados , ni luz eléctrica , ni seguro de desempleo , ni dinero ahorrado , ni dinero !!

Los cuerpos sólo somos depositarios del genoma que hemos heredado de nuestros ancestros CON LA OBLIGACIÓN DE TRASPASARLO .

ES EL SENTIDO DE LA VIDA , LA RAZÓN DE NUESTRA EXISTENCIA .

¿ Qué pensaría tú antepasado que luchó con neandertales, con tribus enemigas, con invasiones vikingas , de los suevos , de los vándalos y alanos ...

que echamos a los moros y judíos nuestros eternos enemigos !!

Qué pensarían tus antepasado que dieron su vida por su patria y proteger su herencia genética , cultural y material .

Qué pensarían viéndote acobardado encarcelado en un piso compartido , sabiendo que has sido engañado con un virus asustaviejas

qué pensarían tus antepasados guerreros y valientes que blandían su espada a sangre y fuego viéndote jugar a la play tirado en el sofá.


Yo pensaba en ante la evidencia de lo que está pasando , la gente reaccionaría , pero estoy flipando con lo fácil que ha sido y sigue siendo manejar a millones de borregos camino al matadero.

Lo que la gente no tiene en cuenta es la desproporción de las cifras . Los europeos somos unos 350 millones frente a 8 mil millones de personas NORMALES , es importante tener esto en cuenta . Aunque nos hayan hecho creer que somos más listos que nadie , esa sensación la tiene también el negro de una tribu , y si es el jefe y tiene 4 mujeres y 15 hijos, no le falta razón .

Hay que reconocer que nuestros enemigos merecen ganar .


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

Starfire dijo:


> Según @ATARAXIO: meter pene dentro de recto, mal; cura masturbándose con niños, bien.



el cura que te inventas y que tan grabado tienes en la mente , es parte del ataque generalizado contra nuestra sociedad. 

Es mucho más probable que abuse de un niño una puta como tú , cuya ansiedad sexual es irrefrenable y que te sirve cualquier cosa para intentar saciarte , que un hombre que ha decidido voluntariamente el celibato y que está completamente al margen del síndrome de abstinencia que tienen personajes estrafalarios como tú .


Como los drogadictos pensáis que todo el mundo tiene las mismas ansiedades y no sois conscientes que habéis caído en la trampa que todas las civilizaciones han evitado y controlado por lo mucho que trastorna al individuo y al conjunto de la sociedad : la lujuria .


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

se sabe que un ecosistema es sano cuando los animales proliferan y son felices . algo que no sucede en la parte del mundo occidental donde sólo habita el 2% de las mujeres en edad reproductiva


----------



## Starfire (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2021)

Starfire dijo:


>












SEXUALIZAR PREMATURAMENTE A LA POBLACIÓN , PARADÓJICAMENTE , ES UNA FORMA DE CASTRACCIÓN Y ESTERILIZACIÓN .

LA BOMBA GAY , no pretende hacer que los occidentales tenga sexo con alguien de su mismo género , sino CAMBIAR el concepto de pareja.

Se trata de hacer creer a la población , que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo y no construir una unidad reproductiva o familia , como hacen los 8 mil millones de habitantes del resto del planeta e hicieron nuestros antepasados. POR ESO EXISTIMOS.

Al deconstruir a las personas como machos y hembras de la especie humana , convierten a la sexualidad en un simple pasatiempos desvinculándola por completo de la reproducción . De ahí la insistencia con los anticonceptivos y el aborto de los mismos criminales que imponen esta nueva forma de vida.

RESUMIENDO : Lo mismo es frotarse contra un ano , que contra una vagina estéril porque el resultado es el mismo : drogarse








*Mallorca: Los alumnos de un instituto hacen penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller*
Los alumnos de 11 años de un instituto de Mallorca realizan penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller de educación sexual.





okdiario.com

como este tema es muy escabroso , mejor explicar el proceso con un modelo animal.

La sexualidad es un impulso animal que llega cuando tiene que llegar, es decir en la edad de reproducirse.
de la misma manera que tenemos hambre o sed si necesitamos comer o beber. Es una alarma del cuerpo para impulsarnos a hacer algo.

Los animales entran en celo a través de las feromonas que activan el deseo .
Es un truco de la naturaleza para sincronizar los partos con las épocas de más alimento .


Nuestra especie evolucionó para simular estados de celo fuera del momento de ovulación :

Nuestras antepasadas siempre estaban o embarazadas o con crías recién nacidas y eran largos procesos que distanciaban la ovulación unos 3 años, como ocurre con gorilas y otros primates. Las ballenas , elefantas , rinocerontes ... su ciclo es mucho más largo , ovulando la hembra sólo una vez cada 7 años o más .


Las muchas especies de humanos que hubo además de la nuestra, se extinguieron por matarse los machos al competir por las hembras .

¿ por qué no se han extinguido los gorilas o chimpancés ? porque no saben agarrar palos y piedras para usarlos como armas y las peleas son simples rituales a manotazos , las armas son una prolongación del cuerpo artificial , no son como los cuernos de las gacelas o los colmillos de los elefantes , por lo tanto no calibramos el potencial mortal que tiene su uso y cuando el humano se enfada igual que los monos y tiene un palo o una piedra en la mano, que evolucionó para agarrarse a las ramas , se convierte en un asesino .

La hembra de nuestra especie evolucionó para simular estar en celo permanentemente y de esa manera apaciguaba a los machos a través del sexo que además en vez de matar a las crías , las protegían pensando que eran sus hijos.

Osos, leones ... si consiguen derrotar al macho alfa, matan a sus crías para que entren en celo de nuevo las hembras y ser ellos los fecundadores , el razonamiento es que no pude esperar a que completen el ciclo de crianza pues podría llegar otro macho más fuerte y derrocarlo.

Somos una especie singular que utiliza el sexo al margen de la reproducción , también para afianzar alianzas formando familias, conseguir protección de los machos de la tribu , apaciguar los ánimos en los muchos momentos de enfado al competir por la comida o el mejor sitio para dormir , era además un entretenimiento ( como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos ) en un mundo que no había mucho que hacer y se usó como moneda para intercambiar sexo por comida , una forma de recompensar al cazador , que entregaba su presa a quien le daba algo a cambio ( fue ahí donde nació el comercio )

( la prostitución existe porque está en el ADN , tanto la prostituta como el cliente , es el comportamiento más básico de nuestra especie , el que fue durante decenas de miles de años y sigue siendo , casos como Harvey Weinstein o Pablo Iglesias , nos recuerda que existe en cualquier extracto social .

Dicho lo cual , el sexo es peligroso porque la búsqueda del placer tan fácil de obtener , se convierte en una adicción .

Un caballo , un delfín, un perro , un jabalí .. no tienen manos y por lo tanto aunque quisieran , no podrían autosatisfacerse .

El empeño de las civilizaciones desde hace muchos miles de años , fue APACIGUAR AL MONO LOCO PAJILLERO que todos llevamos dentro.

Las tribus actuales africanas , que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra , hacen terribles circuncisiones a los niños , en la ideación de que eso puede dificultar de alguna manera la obsesión y como todo el mundo sabe, extirpan el clítoris de las niñas por lo mismo .

Todas las doctrinas posteriores , convirtieron en delito y pecado cualquier tipo de sexo que no fuese el sexo procreador en el ámbito del matrimonio , siempre por el bien del individuo y del conjunto de la sociedad.

Para que se entienda se vio el sexo como el consumo de heroína actualmente , y que causaba graves problemas cuando las agrupaciones de humanos comenzaron a hacerse más numerosas . Madres y niños abandonados, enfermedades venéreas , graves conflictos por celos que acababan en matanzas .

- NO CODICIARAS LA MUJER DE TU PRÓJIMO , NI SU CASA, NI SU MULA , NI NADA QUE NO SEA TUYO !!

esta cita que se le atribuye a Moisés "dictada por dios " , es obviamente mucho más anterior, que él recogió en su decálogo de las leyes más importantes y de obligado cumplimiento , y así funcionó hasta esta generación de españoles , algo único en la historia de la humanidad , salvo Sodoma y Gomorra y alguna isla de piratas del caribe que también fue destruida por terremotos y huracanes

De haber existido, Moisés sería un personaje de origen desconocido, criado en la corte de los faraones (su nombre es egipcio y la leyenda habla de un niño abandonado y salvado de las aguas del Nilo). Parece ser que, hacia 1230 o 1250 a. C., Moisés se retiró a meditar al Sinaí, donde creyó recibir un mensaje divino que le ordenaba liberar a los judíos refugiados en Egipto y sometidos a duras condiciones de cautiverio. Consiguió unificar a varios clanes hebreos partidarios de regresar a Palestina e iniciar con ellos un largo viaje hacia la «Tierra Prometida», huyendo de la persecución del faraón egipcio Ramsés II.

La extravagante estilo de vida de Port Royal , algo que hoy nos podría parecer normal, llegó a un abrupto final el 7 de junio 1692, cuando un terremoto y un tsunami causaron que dos terceras partes de la ciudad fueran tragadas por el mar. Siguió una serie de incendios y huracanes










*Port Royal o la “Ciudad más malvada de la Tierra”*
Port Royal fue fundada en 1518 por los españoles frente a la bahía de Kingston, localizada en una isla arenosa donde los españoles solían carenar sus barcos
www.nauticalnewstoday.com



RESUMIENDO :

A nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurre tocar el pene de un perro . Nunca debe descubrir su sexualidad y se debe reprimir cualquier conducta instintiva , puesto que de ser consciente del chute eléctrico , su mente cambiará para siempre . Dejará de ser un divertido y juguetón cachorro para buscar constantemente repetir.

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER.

La nicotina estimula la parte del cerebro relacionada con la recompensa del placer y por lo tanto empezar a fumar en la infancia o adolescencia , se convierte en una identidad y el resto de la vida se pasará respirando humo con droga . ES LO MISMO .

superada la edad crítica de los 23 años , cuando se deja de crecer, si no se ha fumado antes , es muy difícil empezar después.

Las personas que orientan a los niños hacia " LA PÉRDIDA DE LA INOCENCIA " son unos criminales que les están destruyendo su presente , su futuro y la causa principal de tantas parafilias que convierten a las personas en peleles de sus vicios.


----------



## Starfire (2 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Mallorca: Los alumnos de un instituto hacen penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller *Los alumnos de 11 años de un instituto de Mallorca realizan penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller de educación sexual.



Estás obsesionado con la pedofilia y los niños lol


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

Starfire dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con la pedofilia y los niños lol



Fue la respuesta a un hilo que no abrí yo y copié mi respuesta para ilustrar a gente inteligente , no a hijas de puta , tóxicas ignorantes que se va al ignore que es el mejor sitio para gente como tú 







NO ES BROMA: OBLIGAN A NIÑOS DE 11 AÑOS A HACER POLLAS Y COÑOS DE PLASTILINA EN UN COLEGIO DE MALLORCA


https://okdiario.com/espana/alumnos-instituto-mallorca-hacen-penes-vaginas-plastilina-como-parte-taller-7167530




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cito antes de nada a Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz "
> 
> *la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras* que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el s*ufrimiento y el dolor son reales*, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si esta enseñanza trae frutos, entonces cesamos de buscar felicidad y goce y sólo procuramos escapar en lo posible al dolor y al sufrimiento.
> 
> ...



Por este tipo de hilos me registré en burbuja, ¿tienes alguna recopilación por ahí?


----------



## Starfire (2 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fue la respuesta a un hilo que no abrí yo y copié mi respuesta para ilustrar a gente inteligente , no a hijas de puta , tóxicas ignorantes que se va al ignore que es el mejor sitio para gente como tú
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kek, te has picado.

Eres un pedófilo como Forofgold masturbándose como Haruhi.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2021)

Nuestro esquema de vida , que está grabado en nuestro comportamiento programado, lo que determina nuestra biología es esto :




Núcleos reproductivos donde la dinámica es la crianza y supervivencia de los hijos no quedarse paralizados en la primera etapa del ciclo reproductivo. Ese es el gran error de esta generación de españoles trastornados criados en orfanatos llamados guarderías , se quedan estancados porque no han adquirido el instinto reproductivo que se forma en la vinculación permanente con su madre durante por lo menos 3 años .

Lo que está sucediendo es como si a unos pájaros que están incubando sus huevos, no nacen o se les rompen una vez tras otra .

1ª etapa - competir con otros machos para seducir a la hembra a través del cortejo llamando su atención exhibiéndose como el mejor candidato posible entre los que ella puede elegir.

2ª etapa - aceptación de la hembra a iniciar un ciclo reproductivo de varios años y que le supondrá un desgaste físico importante entre el embarazo , la lactancia y la dedicación exclusiva al bebé que va creciendo , por lo tanto tiene que asegurarse que el padre de la cría está lo suficientemente vinculado como para no dejarla tirada en medio de ese delicado y vulnerable proceso .

3ª etapa - todos aquellos machos que abandonaban a las hembras después de la primera etapa de fecundación , sus crías morían puesto que el bebé humano nace muy dependiente y necesita la imprescindible ayuda de ambos padres para poder sobrevivir. La hembra no puede buscar comida, no puede defenderse , está permanentemente cargada con su bebé en brazos , necesita que le lleven la comida y ese instinto perdura.

4ª etapa - después del sexo incesante para asegurar la fecundación , ambos se concentran en preparar el hogar donde poder resguardarse de las inclemencias del tiempo como los pájaros con su nido , crean una vinculación con su casa , que es el punto de encuentro que fortalece la unión.

5ª etapa - nace el bebé y la bioquímica que drogaba a la pareja al principio con el sexo , les droga en las etapas siguientes .



*Dopamina*

El sistema dopaminérgico de recompensa está involucrado en la alegría anticipada, la motivación y la atención relacionada con el placer.

La dopamina es un juez de las expectativas que tenemos sobre las cosas. Un chasco induce un nivel bajo de dopamina. Cuando una persona realiza una acción que satisface una necesidad o sacia un deseo, esta hormona produce una sensación de placer. La descarga de ésta actúa como señal de que la actividad que la desencadenó promueve la supervivencia y la reproducción.



*Serotonina*

Los altos niveles de serotonina se asocian a la serenidad y el optimismo. *También se produce una mejora en la concentración, la autoestima y el estrés*.

Niveles altos de serotonina implican que nos sentiremos menos vulnerables a potenciales agravios, sobre todo de nuestra autoestima. Así pues, *la serotonina es como un chute de ego*.



*Oxitocina*

Junto a la vasopresina, la oxitocina interviene en el enamoramiento, el orgasmo, el apareamiento y el amor maternal. Los autistas, por ejemplo, *carecen de estos neurotransmisores*. la fluctuación de estos neurotransmisores, interviene decisivamente en la felicidad:



La constante felicidad de las monjas y su amor extático por Dios , es que simplemente esa imagen imaginaria representa al macho alfa todopoderoso que las protege

Lo que somos y como nos comportamos , depende en gran medida de los niveles medios de neurotransmisores .

Cualquier actividad , hábito, pensamiento , reverberación puede cambiar nuestra bioquímica de la misma manera que lo hacen las drogas o los psicofármacos destinados a reducir la ira, la ansiedad, la depresión, la impulsividad (actuar sin pensar) .

Nuestra bioquímica que es la misma que existe en nuestros parientes llamados animales , tiene como finalidad guiarnos en el correcto camino de la vida para conseguir nuestra supervivencia y la del grupo , es la experiencia heredada de miles de superviventes que consiguieron reproducirse y descargar en sus descendientes su experiencia vital . De la misma manera que cada especie de pájaros sabe fabricar su nido diferentes a cualquier otra especie, el resto del comportamiento está determinado , si la crianza fue correcta y el individuo crece normal ,


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Ago 2021)

"No shinguéis, quej mu malo".

Firmado: lorito gris jenio virgen estoico mamarraxio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

no es tu cuerpo .

Es tu mente quien está trabajando .

El coito humano consiste en extraer el semen del anterior ( hacer el vacío en el útero para limpiarlo ) por eso el glande tiene esa forma .

El primer chorro del eyaculado que sale disparado, es para llegar lo más lejos posible en el interior del útero y dificultar al siguiente su extracción.
El resto del semen es para tapar, atascar, entorpecer el semen del siguiente.

Estar en celo permanentemente es un estado de estupidez y locura , como cualquier otra droga.

*La población occidental está siendo atacada con su propia bioquímica . Al mantener a toda la población en celo permanentemente a través de la pornogra*
Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado “ ayuno de dopamina “ que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana . Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los...




www.burbuja.info

*El coito humano tiene como finalidad destaponar la entrada del útero y hacer el vacío en su interior para extraer el semen del anterior macho*
Lo revolucionario de mis conclusiones es que el coito hace vacío en el útero para extraer el semen del anterior. Ahora cobra sentido la insistencia y la duración del mecanismo de EXTRACCIÓN . El coito consiste en extraer, extraer, extraer y finalmente expulsar. El pene funciona como una bomba...




www.burbuja.info

*El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi*
Cito antes de nada a Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz " la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el sufrimiento y el dolor son reales, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si...




www.burbuja.info

*LOS CELOS son una alarma , una urgencia para extraer el semen del macho anterior que ha copulado con tu pareja . por eso el coito es más vigoroso .*
La población occidental está siendo atacada con su propia bioquímica . Al mantener a toda la población en celo permanentemente a través de la pornogra las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

> Melafollo dijo:
> ¿Pero entonces sólo por el coño?. Conteste a la pregunta por favor. Me urge.



¿ acaso comes por las orejas ?

El sexo es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida .

Cualquier alteración del comportamiento natural , desvía a la persona a la irracionalidad , a comportarse como un animal encerrado en un zoo , con parafilias y esterotipias . su mente se va deteriorando hasta convertirlo en un desequilibrado mental ( como los animales de los zoos ) .

Sólo hay dos formas de definir la sexualidad :

- los hombres que forman unidades reproductivas siguiendo las etapas de los sucesivos ciclos

- cualquier otra cosa ( tú eres como un gay : sexo promiscuo y estéril ) es un ataque de ingeniería social para destruir a la población occidental y ser reemplazada .



TODAS LAS CIVILIZACIONES , advirtieron , controlaron , prohibieron ... la promiscuidad , la lujuria ( un pecado capital ) de la misma manera que actualmente se prohíben las drogas duras .

porque la adicción al sexo es una droga dura que trae consecuencias nefastas para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad.

LO ESTÁS VIENDO !!!


LA GENTE CONFUNDE PLACER CON FELICIDAD Y SON TODO LO CONTRARIO .

EL PLACER SIEMPRE ES NEGATIVO ( lo han dicho todos los filósofos ) . Al ser algo muy breve y evanescente , sólo provoca ansiedad, síndrome de abstinencia . El ansiosos comportamiento de los gays ahora trasladado a toda la sociedad , es como el de los fumadores :
Los fumadores no fuman por el placer de fumar sino para aplacar la ansiedad del breve tiempo que han conseguido estar sin humo en los pulmones y nicotina en el cerebro.

SÓLO QUEDA DOLOR : El dolor del sediento en un desierto , el dolor de un hambriento . Son alarmas del cuerpo para dirigir la mente de la persona o el animal a conseguir agua o comida . Pero esta bioquímica y sus receptores pueden estropearse al hacer cosas antinaturales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Nunca serás el padre de tus hijos si para emparejarte buscas a una polifollada






*Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse




www.abc.es











El biólogo alemán August Weismann batizó como telegonía este curioso fenómeno, que podía incluso observarse en la descendencia de mujeres viudas con un segundo marido. En ocasiones, los hijos del segundo matrimonio se parecían al primer marido y mostraban características propias de éste tan llamativas como el pelo rojo aunque sus progenitores fuesen morenos.

Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”.

*Pruebas a favor*
Pues ahora, una trabajo publicado en la revista Ecology Letters demuestra por primera que esta forma de herencia no genética puede darse en moscas.



Para ello, un grupo de científicos australianos liderados por Angela Crean cruzaron moscas inmaduras, como sugería Weismann, con machos grandes y pequeños. Cuando ya eran fértiles, cruzaron a las hembras de nuevo y lo que encontraron fue que “a pesar de que el segundo macho engendró la descendencia, el tamaño de la progenie lo determinaba el de la anterior pareja sexual de la madre”.





“Este hallazgo muestra que también se puede transmitir algunos rasgos adquiridos a la descendencia de parejas posteriores de una hembra”.

*La primera vez*
Además este descubrimiento está de acuerdo con lo que ya entonces se suponía: «la primera “impregnación” tendría más probabilidades de influir en la hembra que las posteriores, en parte porque es más joven, y en parte porque las impregnaciones posteriores tendrían que compartir su influencia con las anteriores», como explica Yongsheng Liu, del instituto Henan de Ciencia y Tecnología de Xiangsiang (China) en un artículo publicado recientemente en la revista “ Gene”.



“El esperma, después de penetrar en el útero, es absorbido por el organismo femenino y ejerce una influencia sobre los óvulos que aún no están maduros”, como sugería ya Weismann.

Liu argumenta que hay descubrimientos recientes que permitirían considerar que esta antigua teoría no es tan descabellada. Por ejemplo el hecho de que los genes del feto pasen a la sangre de la madre, o, como publicó Bendich en Science en 1974, que el esperma pueda penetrar en otras céulas del organimos distintas de los óvulos. Otro argumento: la capacidad del ARN masculino presente en las embarazadas para provocar reordenamientos genéticos que varían la expresión de los genes. Según Liu, el ARN de los espermatozoides podría también alcanzar los óvulos inmaduros provocando esa "impregnación".

*Intercambio de ADN*
"Podemos imaginar que durante el coito millones de espermatozoides que contienen ADN se depositan en el cuerpo de la hembra y los que no se utiliza en la fertilización son absorbidos por el mismo. Si este ADN extraño se llega a incorporar en las células somáticas y los óvulos inmaduros, la descendencia podría mostrar esta influencia en su constitución genética, y de ese modo proporcionar otra base para telegonía", argumenta Liu. Una influencia que dejaría su huella visible en el parecido con la anterior pareja de la descendencia engendrada con otro compañero distinto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

> Melafollo dijo:
> ¿Entonces me quieres decir que cuando conozco a una mujer con un cuerpazo espectacular, tetazas, curvas de infarto, y me la llevo a casa para follármela sólo puedo meterle la polla y embestirla por el coño?.



piensa cuántos hombres diferentes se follaron a tu madre, tu abuela o tus antepasadas .

Piensa cuántas mujeres diferentes follaron tu padre , tu abuelo y tus antepasados .

Piensa por qué eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos .

Eres descendiente de primates , reptiles , anfibios y peces que consiguieron criar a sus hijos , por eso existes .

EL PARAFÍLICO .

EL ÚLTIMO !

*El espacio en el mundo destinado a tus descendientes , será ocupado por los descendientes de los hombres normales llegados del mundo islámico .*


----------



## Alan__ (9 Oct 2021)

No hay boton para convertir hétero en gay?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Oct 2021)

Mexa dijo:


> ¿Y si la naturaleza es la que produce un porcentaje de gays por algún motivo que se nos escapa?
> 
> En familias numerosas es muy común que nazca un hijo gay. Educado exactamente igual que sus hermanos heterosexuales.



Hay perros y gatos gayer ...

Qué se podía esperar del camarada @ATARAXIO????? 
Y eso que ahora estamos en una época en que la homosexualidad está mal vista, ha tenido periodos históricos de jhran aceptación. Pero bueno, vamos a curarlos con descargas eléctricas y, si no funciona, los quemamos y ya está.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Chulita (9 Oct 2021)

Esto es a lo que se dedica este pedazo de subnormal, cansino, rayante y delirante.
Todo un profesional del TOSTÓN.

Menos mal que no le hace caso ya nadie.


----------



## Cazarr (9 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 802412
> Ver archivo adjunto 802413
> Ver archivo adjunto 802414
> 
> ...



Es el gurú de los teóricos virginales. Aquí tiene su nicho de mercado.

Son los que no quieren musulmanes, pero pondrían burkas a las instagrameras; odian las redes sociales, pero se mueren por los "nutrithankitos"; quieren ver tetas, pero les llaman zorras; son hipercatólicos, pero no van a misa; los que quieren prioridad en el trabajo, pero son ninis; los que acusan a los demás de "subversivos", pero se pasan el día abriendo hilos de transexuales; quieren follar con vírgenes, pero se van de putas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> No hay boton para convertir hétero en gay?



supongo que sí . 

En las cárceles es habitual . El sexo es un vicio como cualquier otro. 

Es como si me preguntas si hay un botón para convertir a una persona en heroinómano. Es cuestión de que lo pruebe y le guste la experiencia. 

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Es el gurú de los teóricos virginales. Aquí tiene su nicho de mercado.
> 
> Son los que no quieren musulmanes, pero pondrían burkas a las instagrameras; odian las redes sociales, pero se mueren por los "nutrithankitos"; quieren ver tetas, pero les llaman zorras; son hipercatólicos, pero no van a misa; los que quieren prioridad en el trabajo, pero son ninis; los que acusan a los demás de "subversivos", pero se pasan el día abriendo hilos de transexuales; quieren follar con vírgenes, pero se van de putas.



Para entender un problema hay que conocerlo de primera mano. 

Sólo saltan las alarmas cuando un comportamiento " aceptable " acaba teniendo consecuencias desastrosas para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad, entonces se reacciona y tanto la persona , como la sociedad se dan cuenta que habían tomado un camino equivocado.

RECTIFICAR ES DE SABIOS.


----------



## Chulita (9 Oct 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> *Es el gurú de los teóricos virginales*. Aquí tiene su nicho de mercado.
> 
> Son los que no quieren musulmanes, pero pondrían burkas a las instagrameras; odian las redes sociales, pero se mueren por los "nutrithankitos"; quieren ver tetas, pero les llaman zorras; son hipercatólicos, pero no van a misa; los que quieren prioridad en el trabajo, pero son ninis; los que acusan a los demás de "subversivos", pero se pasan el día abriendo hilos de transexuales; quieren follar con vírgenes, pero se van de putas.



No se puede explicar mejor en tan poco,
porque es que no hay más. Aunque Mamarrachio
está acabado. Sus hilos ya no pasan de la segunda página.
Cosa lógica y normal. 

Insufrible.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (31 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El determinismo biológico o comportamiento programado de las especies es fácilmente observable si viven en su ecosistema y completa libertad, no así si están en un zoo en condiciones artificiales, como les pasa a los humanos.
> Tu no puedes categorizar un comportamiento humano que es condicionado por muchos aspectos sociales, educacionales , legales , culturales , religiosos. ..
> 
> El hecho de que existan las putas, es decir mujeres normales , listas y equilibradas ( no son extraterrestres ni robots ) que día tras día porque ellas así lo quieren son copuladas por infinidad de hombres desconocidos y eso no les causa ningún trauma, significa que ese comportamiento es natural .
> ...



No sé si en su teoría se ha llegado a plantear las diferencias sexuales entre razas humanas, o incluso dentro de grupos más pequeños.

Por ejemplo, las mujeres valencianas son tradicionalmente de pecho pequeño mientras que las andaluzas son de pecho gordo (como el resto del cuerpo).

O los hombres negros que tienen el pene de gran tamaño permanentemente (no cambia con la erección) como opuestos al pene de los asiáticos que es minúsculo y crece al llenarse de sangre pero no mucho.

Según su teoría, ¿serían estas diferencias indicador de la monogamia de cada grupo o raza?

¿Son las andaluzas más putas que las valencianas?

¿Son las parejas de asiáticos más estables que las de negros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> No sé si en su teoría se ha llegado a plantear las diferencias sexuales entre razas humanas, o incluso dentro de grupos más pequeños.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las mujeres valencianas son tradicionalmente de pecho pequeño mientras que las andaluzas son de pecho gordo (como el resto del cuerpo).
> 
> ...










El coito es extraer el semen del anterior, de ahí la forma del pene y la afición por las putas.


El coito humano consiste en extraer el semen del anterior. Por eso el pene es largo ( para llegar a la entrada del útero ) y bombea haciendo el vacío como si fuese un desatascador . Nuestra especie no se ha extinguido como el resto de especies de humanos, porque nuestros antepasados no se...




www.burbuja.info











Que algunos blancos o chinos tengan el pene muy pequeño, es un rasgo heredado de los neandertales.


Todos aquellos rasgos que nos diferencian de los negros, son de neandertal. En cada individuo se manifiestan de forma diferente, puesto que al ser un cruce aleatorio de las dos especies, en unos casos se nota más que otros, los neandertales siguen vivos en nuestros genes. Aunque hay rasgos...




www.burbuja.info










¿POR QUÉ LOS PENES TIENEN FORMA DE CHAMPIÑÓN? LA CIENCIA TIENE LA RESPUESTA


En otros hilos comenté que el coito es un acto fisiológico como masticar que consiste en extraer el semen del anterior. En los humanos hay que diferenciar lo que es el núcleo familiar, es decir un macho con varias hembras con las que tenían vínculos emocionales como un perro con sus dueños y...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-tamano-del-pene-esta-relacionado-con-el-tamano-de-las-nalgas-de-las-hembras-de-esa-raza-las-chinas-poco-las-negras-mucho.1298144/








SEXO NASAL : Algunos delfines insertan su pene en el espiráculo de otro macho.


Pero la penetración más original es que observada en los machos delfín del Amazonas, que se insertan el pene en el espiráculo, es decir, en orificio por donde respiran. Sí, estamos ante el primer caso de sexo nasal del que se tenga constancia. No deja de ser lo mismo una pseudocópula por el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El coito es extraer el semen del anterior, de ahí la forma del pene y la afición por las putas.
> 
> 
> El coito humano consiste en extraer el semen del anterior. Por eso el pene es largo ( para llegar a la entrada del útero ) y bombea haciendo el vacío como si fuese un desatascador . Nuestra especie no se ha extinguido como el resto de especies de humanos, porque nuestros antepasados no se...
> ...



¿Entiendo que me está confirmando lo que presupongo?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que me está confirmando lo que presupongo?



ahora hay mucha movilidad geográfica de las personas , pero durante siglos la endogamia era muy habitual . la gente se casaba con la gente de su pueblo y los rasgos genéticos se acentuaban . 
No necesariamente tiene que ver con hábitos sexuales o de formación de pareja, puesto que todo eso se formó durante decenas de miles de años pero luego llegó la civilización e implantó otras normas.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahora hay mucha movilidad geográfica de las personas , pero durante siglos la endogamia era muy habitual . la gente se casaba con la gente de su pueblo y los rasgos genéticos se acentuaban .
> No necesariamente tiene que ver con hábitos sexuales o de formación de pareja, puesto que todo eso se formó durante decenas de miles de años pero luego llegó la civilización e implantó otras normas.



Sí eso lo entiendo.

Pero usted quiere decir que una andaluza por tener las tetas gordas si se la alejare de la civilización, u originariamente antes de ella, sería más puta que la valenciana en las mismas circunstancias, ¿no es así?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Sí eso lo entiendo.
> 
> Pero usted quiere decir que una andaluza por tener las tetas gordas si se la alejare de la civilización, u originariamente antes de ella, sería más puta que la valenciana en las mismas circunstancias, ¿no es así?



hombre, la atracción por una mujer no sólo son las tetas . Nos gustan las caras guapas . 

suponerle cualidades a una mujer por ser fea para que compense su fealdad es sólo imaginación.

De hecho la cara es el espejo del alma y suele coincidir fea con mala , codiciosa, rencorosa, envidiosa, vengativa .... y hasta supongo que son malas en la cama, porque yo siempre he estado con tipas guapísimas y aunque al final todo se acaba, he salido más o menos indemne de mis muchas correrías , pero tengo amigos que por juntarse con feas no han salido tan bien parados.

No es una broma . Para que se entienda mejor , los síndromes genéticos ( el de down y todos los demás ) se detectan en la cara.
Los manicomios y las cárceles están llenos de feas .
feas y malas .

¿ acaso has visto alguna vez una bruja guapa ?

las guapas siempre son hadas !


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hombre, la atracción por una mujer no sólo son las tetas . Nos gustan las caras guapas .
> 
> suponerle cualidades a una mujer por ser fea para que compense su fealdad es sólo imaginación.
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero no entiendo qué tiene que ver eso con lo que yo reseñé de su post

Usted no hablaba de rostros ni de feas:







Dijo que hay una relación entre el tamaño de los órganos y la monogamia en condiciones de libertad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Interesante, pero no entiendo qué tiene que ver eso con lo que yo reseñé de su post
> 
> Usted no hablaba de rostros ni de feas:
> 
> ...




la férrea moral de las tribus africanas donde extirpan el clítoris a las niñas y la circuncisión a los niños, te puede dar una idea de que desde hace decenas de miles de años que todo el tema sexual está muy controlado . 

Hace mucho que la selección genética no se produce a través de la lucha de los machos durante el coito . 

Entiende que sólo importa el coito fecundador que sólo sucedía unas 6 veces a lo largo de la vida de nuestras antepasadas , el resto del tiempo o estaban embarazadas o lactando a un bebé y eso inhibe la ovulación. 

Cuando una hembra humana entraba en celo ( actualmente al no tener hijos están en celo dos semanas después de la regla , es decir casi constantemente ) pues cuando una hembra en una tribu de humanos desnudos estaba en celo , se dejaba copular por todos los machos que competían entre sí dentro de su vagina . 

Las otras especies de humanos que se han extinguido , se mataron al competir por las hembras con palos y piedras . Nuestra especie evolucionó para tolerar el sexo promiscuo durante ese momento del celo . Otra cosa son las vinculaciones emocionales como se tienen actualmente por ejemplo con un perro o un gato ( sin que exista sexo ) . 

Siguen existiendo los gorilas , chimpancés e innumerables especies de monos, porque no saben agarrar palos y piedras . Luchan a manotazos con rituales de apaciguamiento y sumisión para no hacerse daño. pero un humano enfadado con un palo puede causar mucho daño. 







Crisis: - URGENTE: Al menos 15 heridos en ataque TERRORISTA NUNCAFOLLISTA en el metro de Tokyo, posible incel vestido de JOKER incendia vagón y desata el caos


El ataque ocurre unos 3 MESES DESPUÉS de que un hombre japonés hiriese con un cuchillo a 10 mujeres, después de que dijese QUE QUERÍA MATAR A "MUJERES FELICES" en un metro de la ciudad nipona. LAS AUTORIDADES JAPONESAS DETIENEN A UN HOMBRE DE 20 Y POCO AÑOS VESTIDO DE JÓKER, HABRÍA APUÑALADO A...




www.burbuja.info














Afganistán: Talibanes abren fuego en una boda por reproducir música y matan 2 invitados


Ataque de talibanes durante una boda en Afganistán recuerda su anterior régimen entre 1996 y 2001 cuando prohibieron la música.




larazon.pe


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - [BRVTAL] El drama de los 14 millones de solteros en España: sin amigos, con 40 y en la jungla de Tinder


El número de personas divorciadas o solteras alcanza ya al 36% de la población, con un mayor porcentaje de hombres (52%) que de mujeres (48%). El drama de Pilar, Carlos y los 14 millones de solteros en España: sin amigos, con 40 y en la jungla de Tinder




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

> Teuro dijo:
> El mecanismo del orgasmo es controlado desde la columna vertebral, hay un punto que está por encima de los lumbares que es donde conecta con el nervio que va a los genitales. De hecho un parapléjico puede perfectamente empalmarse (con tomar viagra y masajear es suficiente, aunque no sienta nada), masturbarlo (o que la mujer cabalque sobre el falo) y eyacular.



efectivamente .
Como tú bien dices es un mecanismo automático, que no tiene nada que ver con la sensación de orgasmo que parte del cerebro.
de alguna manera es como masticar, que es diferente al placer de comer que nos puede aportar comidas que nos gustan. Esa misma comida puede ser vomitiva para otras personas y por lo tanto no le produce placer.

Educamos nuestra mente para ser receptivos a determinados estímulos . Todas las patrañas relacionadas con la ideología de género , son constructos sociales para darles a la población una identidad falsa relacionada con su forma de drogarse con el sexo o sus parafilias.
Es como si ser vegano , o comer cerdo o no , fuese algo muy determinante en la vida de una persona ( que también lo puede ser )

Se han hecho muchos experimentos con ratas y con personas sobre la sensación de placer y el orgasmo.


El experimento de James Olds y Peter Milner (1954)
Implantaron un electrodo en el núcleo accumbens de una rata. La función de ese electrodo era estimular eléctricamente el núcleo accumbens, produciendo una descarga de dopamina. *La rata tenía una palanca que podía apretar.* *Cada vez que la apretaba, recibía una descarga* ....

*El botón del placer en ratas… y seres humanos que se autoestimulan como adolescentes dándole al botón de una consola de videojuegos (I)*
Peter Miler y James Olds, de la Univesidad McGill, Canadá, experimentaban con una rata en otoño de 1953. Le habían implantado unos electrodos en su cerebro...




www.xatakaciencia.com


*Bases del Sistema de Recompensa en el Cerebro - Mentelex*
El sistema de recompensa es una de las bases de nuestra capacidad de aprender y de crear.
blog.mentelex.com
.






*Las ratas que prefirieron el placer a la comida ... y a la vida*
Un experimento para probar la activación de las zonas del cerebro relacionadas con el placer dio resultados inesperados. ¿Es cierto que los peces tienen mala memoria? La asombrosa verdad tras el mito ¿Por qué bostezamos? Estas son las siete razones y ninguna es el aburrimiento




www.elespanol.com






*Existe un "botón" del placer que muy pocos seres humanos conocen. Esta es la razón*
¿Y si existiera una manera de lograr la misma sensación que se puede conseguir con las drogas, en cualquier momento y lugar, sin los efectos secundarios químicos? ¿o si pudiéramos sentir un placer indescriptible cuando quisiéramos? Esa tecnología existe y han tenido acceso a ella un número...
es.gizmodo.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

> fool dijo:
> Eres.blue piller o te ha lavado el cerebro una mujer?
> 
> Precisamente las madres biológicamente solo pueden amar a sus hijos de forma incondicional
> ...



*
TENSIÓN SEXUAL

DOS TIPOS DE SEXO
DOS TIPOS DE MACHO*

El coito es una lucha por la fecundación que inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas . son seres hermafroditas y su cortejo es una lucha para impedir que el otro le clave el aguijón calcáreo cargado de semen y al tiempo procurar ser el primero en clavarlo.

Quien recibe el picotazo pierde porque se convierte en hembra y eso jode ya que su vida queda limitada . Por el contrario el vencedor puede seguir buscando víctimas a las que inseminar.

Luego las babosas evolucionaron a nuestros antepasados los peces que ya tenían diferentes sexos pero no tenían pene. El orgasmo lo inventaron los peces para sincronizar la eyaculación y la puesta de los huevos. Su cortejo mantiene la danza de las babosas hasta que algo sucede, un shock eléctrico al unísono producido por ese baile sincronizado y provoca la expulsión de los óvulos y el semen . ( no es necesario el pene por lo tanto para el orgasmo ) .

Todos ellos siguen vivos en nuestro núcleo accumbens que no es más que el cerebro de nuestra antepasada la babosa marina ( oigan ! hemos sido un microbio en los testículos de nuestros padres, luego un organismo pluricelular en el pequeño mar en el que se convirtió el útero de nuestra madre , después la dichosa babosa durante las primeras semanas ... y luego el pez y el anfibio... )

nuestro cerebro evolucionó como capas de una cebolla , pero lógicamente en todo ese proceso el que sigue teniendo el control de los impulsos básicos para la supervivencia , como comer o follar, es el cerebro primigenio . Los caracoles no van dando tumbos sin ton ni son. Toman decisiones coherentes para su supervivencia, por eso siguen existiendo después de millones de años . Esas decisiones son las que nos dirigen no el razonamiento intelectual , que habitualmente es lo que nos hace fallar porque nos engañamos a nosotros mismos.

En el coito humano, todos conocemos lo rico que es el sexo con tensión emocional y lo aburrido que acaba siendo con el paso del tiempo con la misma pareja.
Otra cosa es que aceptemos con resignación que el deseo apasionado sea un asunto de la adolescencia porque acaba siendo agotador cambiar de pareja constantemente con todas sus consecuencias y se priorice otros aspectos como formar una familia o la convivencia " amistosa " . Por eso la luna de miel era solo una vez en la vida.

No es nada aconsejable comportarse como los gays ya que el placer es lo contrario a la felicidad. Al convertir el deseo sexual en el motor de la vida , se convierte en un esclavo de la búsqueda del placer, como un heroinómano correteando sin fin buscando la enésima dosis . Todo lo demás pasa un lejano segundo plano porque la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia ocupan la vida.

Todo esto es muy viejo . Hace miles de años ya lo contaba Shiva en la India, Buda, Confucio.... y más recientemente Schopenhauer que fue el primer filósofo occidental en adaptar todas esas sabidurías .

EL INTERVALO DE TIEMPO de un fumador entre un cigarrillo y otro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar de dolor y angustia por no estar fumando. Es un esclavo de la nicotina de la que depende para no sufrir , por el contrario un no fumador ni la necesita ni echa de menos un placer que no conoce.









*Núcleo accumbens - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

DICHO LO ANTERIOR ...

Las hembras de las especies que necesitan de la ayuda de un macho para criar a sus hijos , buscan al individuo más maternal posible puesto que los hijos nacen muy dependientes y la madre no podría encargarse ella sola de su crianza. Durante el tiempo de embarazo, parto, lactancia y vuelta a empezar , alguien tiene que buscar comida y agua, protegerlos de la intemperie y de los envites de la vida.

peeeero.... aquí sucede un dilema . Entendamos que estos comportamientos se han generado durante decenas de miles de años. Somos hijos de supervivientes !
En el terrible mundo en el que vivieron nuestros antepasados con fieras acechando por todos lados, enemigos por todos lados , tanto en la propia tribu como en tribus vecinas, la enorme dificultad que sería cazar con una lanza o unas flechas ... todos esos factores requerían que el padre de las crías fuese el más valeroso , fuerte, impulsivo , impetuoso... de todos los hombres que la hembra percibía.

( hoy en día ese instinto se ve en el fenómeno de las fans de los cantantes y futbolistas que enloquecen por su deseo sexual hacia ellos )

Dicho lo cual, las mujeres se emparejaban con " cualquiera " al que engañaban y atraían con sexo estéril de mantenimiento ( como el camello de una droga ) , pero durante ese acontecimiento extraordinario que era la ovulación y que ocurría durante 3 días cada tres o cuatro años, buscaban a ese macho malote al que le tenían puesto el ojo.

Era imposible vigilar a las hembras , además el macho habitual no era consciente de la trascendencia de la ovulación. La hembra aprovechaba la noche o cualquier momento detrás de unos arbustos. Al fin y al cabo la fecundación se produce en solo 3 minutos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

_-El dolor es inevitable pero el sufrimiento es opcional.

-Trabaja tu propia salvación. No dependas de otros.

-El que ama a 50 personas tiene 50 problemas; el que no ama a nadie no tiene problemas.

-Así como una serpiente muda su piel, debemos mudarnos de nuestro pasado una y otra vez.

-Si no encuentras a nadie que te apoye en el camino espiritual, camina solo.

-Cada mañana nacemos de nuevo. Lo que hacemos hoy es lo que más importa.

-Es ridículo pensar que alguien más pueda hacerte feliz o infeliz.

-Cada ser humano es el autor de su propia salud o enfermedad.

-No insistas en el pasado, no sueñes con el futuro, concentra tu mente en el momento presente.

-Por pequeño que sea un deseo, te mantiene atado, como el ternero a la vaca.

-Si el problema puede resolverse ¿por qué preocuparse? Si el problema no puede resolverse, preocuparse no servirá de nada.

-A un loco se le conoce por sus actos, a un sabio también.

-No creáis nada por el simple hecho de que muchos lo crean o finjan que lo creen; creedlo después de someterlo al dictamen de la razón y a la voz de la conciencia.

-En cualquier batalla pierden vencedores y vencidos.

-El mundo disputa contra mí, pero yo no disputo contra el mundo.

-Aferrarse a la ira es como agarrarse a un carbón caliente con la intención de tirárselo a alguien; tú eres el que te quemas.

-Mantener el cuerpo sano es un deber, de lo contrario no seremos capaces de mantener nuestra mente clara y fuerte.

-Somos formados por nuestros pensamientos; nos convertimos en lo que pensamos.

-La lengua es como un cuchillo afilado. Mata sin mostrar sangre.

-Para enseñar a los demás, primero has de hacer algo muy difícil: enderezarte a ti mismo.

-Tu peor enemigo no te puede dañar tanto como tus propios pensamientos.

-Exhibimos las faltas de los demás co
-El dolor es inevitable pero el sufrimiento es opcional.

-Trabaja tu propia salvación. No dependas de otros.

-El que ama a 50 personas tiene 50 problemas; el que no ama a nadie no tiene problemas.

-Así como una serpiente muda su piel, debemos mudarnos de nuestro pasado una y otra vez.

-Si no encuentras a nadie que te apoye en el camino espiritual, camina solo.

-Cada mañana nacemos de nuevo. Lo que hacemos hoy es lo que más importa.

-Es ridículo pensar que alguien más pueda hacerte feliz o infeliz.

-Cada ser humano es el autor de su propia salud o enfermedad.

-No insistas en el pasado, no sueñes con el futuro, concentra tu mente en el momento presente.

-Por pequeño que sea un deseo, te mantiene atado, como el ternero a la vaca.

-Si el problema puede resolverse ¿por qué preocuparse? Si el problema no puede resolverse, preocuparse no servirá de nada.

-A un loco se le conoce por sus actos, a un sabio también.

-No creáis nada por el simple hecho de que muchos lo crean o finjan que lo creen; creedlo después de someterlo al dictamen de la razón y a la voz de la conciencia.

-En cualquier batalla pierden vencedores y vencidos.

-El mundo disputa contra mí, pero yo no disputo contra el mundo.

-Aferrarse a la ira es como agarrarse a un carbón caliente con la intención de tirárselo a alguien; tú eres el que te quemas.

-Mantener el cuerpo sano es un deber, de lo contrario no seremos capaces de mantener nuestra mente clara y fuerte.

-Somos formados por nuestros pensamientos; nos convertimos en lo que pensamos.

-La lengua es como un cuchillo afilado. Mata sin mostrar sangre.

-Para enseñar a los demás, primero has de hacer algo muy difícil: enderezarte a ti mismo.

-Tu peor enemigo no te puede dañar tanto como tus propios pensamientos.

-Exhibimos las faltas de los demás como el viento esparce la paja, mientras ocultamos las nuestras como el jugador tramposo esconde sus dados.

-No ocupéis la mente con necedades y no malgastéis el tiempo en cosas vanas.

-Así como una roca sólida no es sacudida por la tormenta, los sabios no se ven afectados por la alabanza o la culpa.

-Conquistarse a sí mismo es una tarea más grande que la de conquistar a los demás.

-Nunca temas lo que será de ti, no dependas de nadie. Eres libre solo en el momento en que rechazas toda ayuda.

-Las personas con opiniones simplemente se molestan entre sí.

-El secreto para la salud de la mente y el cuerpo, no es llorar por el futuro o anticiparse a los problemas, sino vivir el momento presente sabiamente.

-Nada existe completamente solo, todo está relacionado con todo lo demás.

-Nada es permanente.

-Una idea que se desarrolla y se pone en acción es más importante que una idea que existe solo como una idea.
mo el viento esparce la paja, mientras ocultamos las nuestras como el jugador tramposo esconde sus dados.

-No ocupéis la mente con necedades y no malgastéis el tiempo en cosas vanas.

-Así como una roca sólida no es sacudida por la tormenta, los sabios no se ven afectados por la alabanza o la culpa.

-Conquistarse a sí mismo es una tarea más grande que la de conquistar a los demás.

-Nunca temas lo que será de ti, no dependas de nadie. Eres libre solo en el momento en que rechazas toda ayuda.

-Las personas con opiniones simplemente se molestan entre sí.

-El secreto para la salud de la mente y el cuerpo, no es llorar por el futuro o anticiparse a los problemas, sino vivir el momento presente sabiamente.

-Nada existe completamente solo, todo está relacionado con todo lo demás.

-Nada es permanente.

-Una idea que se desarrolla y se pone en acción es más importante que una idea que existe solo como una idea.









+100 Frases de Buda sobre la Vida, Amor y Más


Las mejores frases de Buda, sobre el amor, vida, felicidad, positivas, apego, dolor y mucho más. Son palabras, reflexiones, pensamientos y proverbios de una de las figuras más influyentes de toda la historia.




www.lifeder.com




_


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2022)

la vida es como un péndulo que oscila entre el deseo y el aburrimiento después de conseguir lo deseado. 

para que el placer tuviese alguna repercusión en la felicidad, tendrías que estar todo el tiempo suministrando aquello a lo que eres adicto ( los gays al sexo y los que se comportan como ellos )

pero es que EL PLACER ES LO CONTRARIO A LA FELICIDAD . 


El intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar el fumador la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia. 
No aguanta el sufrimiento y la única forma de apaciguarlo es fumarse otro cigarrillo en un ciclo sin fin.

Una esclavitud como cualquier otra.


----------



## RDMS (29 Sep 2022)

Y tu qué sabes tanto los ciclos foliculares cuando crece el óvulo y después fase lutea de que organismo les viene eso?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

La ciencia habla: el orgasmo prostático es el más placentero


Un estudio revela que las sensaciones obtenidas superan a las obtenidas por la estimulación del pene



www.abc.es











no existe el orgasmo prostático. Es un invento para mariconizar a los españoles todavía más. 

" El mejor orgasmo es un buen chute de heroína " 

Han convertido al sexo en el opio de occidente para nuestra destrucción.

En cualquier caso voy a explicar lo que realmente pasa si es que el placer evanescente fuese un objetivo en la vida. 

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua. 
El orgasmo es un shock eléctrico en el cerebro inducido por la bioquímica ( lo mismo que la heroína en la que no interviene el pene , de hecho los peces no tienen pene y las mujeres tampoco ) 

Lo que sucede a algunos hombres " que desean ser penetrados por otros hombres como si fuesen mujeres " es que tienen un orgasmo femenino. 

Tanto los machos como las hembras somos el mismo ser que partimos de las mismas estructuras, que durante el embarazo divergen en órganos masculinos o femeninos . El cerebro es una de esas estructuras que en algunos casos la parte destinada al deseo sexual por el sexo contrario queda mal desarrollada . Hay teorías que dicen que es por hormonas de embarazos anteriores. 

En cualquier caso esa parte de cerebro de mujer que tienen algunos hombres, les hace sentir que su intestino es una vagina de la misma manera que las personas que pierden un brazo o una pierna , su cerebro sigue creyendo que está ahí. 

El placer es un tipo de dolor que el cerebro interpreta de forma positiva , de la misma manera que saciar el hambre ( que es un dolor ) se convierte en placer. ¿ quién no ha sentido placer al rascarse cuando le pica la piel ? sin embargo si te rascas y no te pica , es una molestia y un dolor. 
La penetración es una invasión al interior del cuerpo que sería completamente inaceptable si la persona no estuviese drogada con su propia bioquímica que nos retrotrae la mente a un comportamiento animal. 

Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al *cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo*. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas. 







Dolor fantasma - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Y tu qué sabes tanto los ciclos foliculares cuando crece el óvulo y después fase lutea de que organismo les viene eso?



Los machos somos hembras modificadas . 

Las hembras son ecosistemas para proteger al ovario que es lo que realmente importa y de donde sale la vida .

El ovario es una anémona . Somos cnidarios . 









Cnidaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

Las mujeres siempre se han atado en corto a lo largo de la historia para que no se comportasen como gays.

En realidad son los gays los que se comportan como mujeres que no tienen trabas sociales, por eso el saber popular siempre ha asociado " putas y maricones " , es decir personas que sin ningún tipo de control legal ni social, convertían su vida sexual en una constante promiscuidad que es lo que les pide el cuerpo. Una insaciable búsqueda de sexo .

En la actualidad hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han extirpado el clítoris como medida para calmar sus ansias. Ningún hombre quiere como esposa a una mujer con clítoris en los países donde hay esa costumbre.
Han buscado métodos durante toda la historia para retener a las mujeres y evitar que se fuesen con otros hombres . Desde leyes terriblemente crueles como apedrear a las adúlteras hasta morir o quemarlas vivas, a la cárcel incluso el " crimen pasional " que era más o menos perdonado cuando se encontraba a la mujer con otro.

Lo que mejor funcionó es cargarla de hijos. Si están entretenidas con el embarazo y la lactancia del bebé y vuelta a empezar les pasan los años entre los ciclos reproductivos y la atención de su familia.

Las españolas de esta generación, al no tener hijos, están en celo permanentemente. La regla es algo antinatural. Durante el embarazo y la lactancia no se ovula y por lo tanto solo estarían en celo unos pocos días cada tres años.

En las mujeres que no tienen hijos, la ovulación y por lo tanto el ansia insoportable para ser fecundadas, se produce unos 10 días después de finalizar la regla y dura más o menos unos 10 días.

El deseo sexual en las mujeres es un dolor como el hambre o la sed . Esta ansia por comer inducida por la bioquímica, dirige a los animales para nutrirse y sobrevivir. El ansia por el sexo dirige a los animales a reproducirse para que sobreviva la especie.


*Biografía de Heliogábalo, primer transexual de la historia*
En esta biografía de Heliogábalo repasaremos una de las vidas más excéntricas del primer transexual del que se tiene constancia, que además era emperador.
psicologiaymente.com

Habiendo ascendido al poder a los catorce años, sus mandato como emperador fue una especie de constante festival del erotismo. Se dice que ejerció la prostitución, contrató a un regimiento de prostitutas y, lo más importante, *quiso cambiarse de sexo quirúrgicamente*. Sin embargo, el nivel de desarrollo tecnológico de la época no se lo permitió, por mucho que les insistiera a los médicos.

*Constituyó todo un grupo paramilitar para buscar, rastrear y reclutar a los varones con el pene más grande* de los dominios romanos. Quería a los hombres mejor dotados para su disfrute personal.

Conoció a Hierocles, un esclavo de Esmirna, y a Zotico, un fornido atleta griego más famoso por sus dotes sexuales que por sus logros deportivos. Se casó con ambos y, lejos de esconderse, llegó a reconocer públicamente su felicidad junto a estos hombres para que todo el mundo lo supiera, actitudes que empezaron a mosquear a sus senadores y a su propia guardia pretoriana. Se jactaba en las sesiones plenarias de las secuelas físicas que le dejaba su amante cuando practicaban sexo sadomasoquista






*Las sangrientas orgías de Heliogábalo, el Emperador transexual*
Gobernó tan sólo cuatro años y le bastó para ser el más extravagante del poder en su época.
www.clarin.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Oct 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Te pregunto: si la mujer no fuese hecha para ser promiscua ¿por qué el pene tiene esa forma tipo seta para retirar el semen de otros machos?



La función crea el órgano» *Significa que un ser vivo puede presentar distintas necesidades a medida que cambia su medio ambiente, por lo que el organismo se va modificando hasta que se pueda satisfacer esta necesidad*. 

Solo importa el coito fecundador : aquél que hace que un macho y no otro sea el padre de las crías Y QUE POR LO TANTO TRANSMITA LAS CARACTERÍSTICAS que le hizo ser él el ganador.


Todos los demás son formas de pasar el tiempo. Es como rascarse la espalda unos a otros o buscarse piojos, que además de una función sanitaria buscaban congeniar. Los primates somos muy pendencieros. Solo tienes que observar 5 minutos el foso de los babuinos en el zoo de Madrid para que los veas follando y peleando .

Somos la única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido porque fuimos capaces de desviar nuestra enorme agresividad hacia el sexo y el acicalado social. 

¿ por qué siguen vivos los gorilas , los chimpancés y resto de monos ? porque no saben usar palos y piedras . En el momento que el humano entendió el uso de las armas, se hizo genocida. Se mataron entre sí tribus enemigas o cualquier conflicto desataba el caos en una tribu ( lo que pasa ahora con las bandas latinas y los gitanos es un ejemplo )

La lucha por fecundar a las hembras CUANDO ESTAS ESTABAN EN CELO !!!! ( entender esto es muy importante ) se hizo dentro de la vagina con la forma de los penes y de esa manera se evitaba que se matasen los machos peleando con palos y piedras. 













Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones


¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

Neurobiología de las adicciones



En estudios preclínicos, hemos demostrado que las ratas privadas de cuidado materno en los días posnatales 2 al 16 (DPN2-DPN16), al llegar a la edad adulta (DPN90) consumen más alcohol que las que han recibido cuidado materno todo el tiempo. Además, presentan una desregulación en la expresión de los receptores para canabinoides del tipo ו (CB1R) en algunas zonas del cerebro, por ejemplo, el núcleo accumbens y la corteza prefrontal


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

En busca de Hedonia


Si las herramientas están ahí y el cerebro es nuestra frontera, ¿qué vamos a descubrir? ¿Qué tipo de futuro le espera a la mente humana?



www.rtve.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

¿ están drogando a los occidentales con placer ?

¿ es el deseo sexual y la pornografía el opio de occidente ? 











¿En qué consiste la teoría de la conspiración sobre el Plan Kalergi?


La teoría de la conspiración del Plan Kalergi se basa en la creencia de que existe un complot internacional orquestado por las élites políticas y económicas para importar millones de trabajadores de Asia y África y mezclarlos con las “razas europeas".




elordenmundial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

Entre 1960 y 2021, la población de Indonesia aumentó de 87,75 millones a 276,36 millones. Esto representa un aumento del *214,9 por ciento en 61 años*. El mayor aumento en Indonesia se registró en 1967, con un 2,76%. El menor aumento en 2021 con un 1,04%.








Crecimiento demográfico en Indonesia


Crecimiento de la población en Indonesia en los últimos 61 años, incluida la comparación con el promedio mundial




www.datosmundial.com







La población de cada país se comporta como está diseñado en los despachos, tal como hemos visto claramente durante estos años del coronavirus.
De la misma manera que el 100% de la población obedece ciegamente a mandatos delirantes como llevar mascarilla hasta en montañas lejanas o en la playa, con los demás comportamientos es igual

Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social. *los medios construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.*


La alienación es una forma de adaptación, aceptación, separación y enajenamiento del individuo con su realidad contrario a su propia naturaleza como ser humano.
Los medios de comunicación perturban la mentalidad de los individuos por medio de su captación.

A nivel individual presenta una anulación de la personalidad asumiendo valores y comportamientos que les son ajenos pero que acepta como propios. 

Políticas natalistas y de protección de la población autóctona son dirigidas por los gobernantes patriotas o todo lo contrario, dependiendo si los gobernantes son sicarios de los enemigos. 

Indonesia tenía pocos más habitantes que España hace 50 años y ahora son más que toda Europa, sin tener en cuenta que un porcentaje muy amplio de habitantes europeos y que se cuentan como tal, son extranjeros de otras razas y culturas que además tienen familias numerosas. 
A ellos no les afecta el feminismo ni el lavado del cerebro dirigido a la población autóctona como las leyes viogen y del sí es sí y majaderías por el estilo. 









El nuevo código penal de Indonesia castigará con un año de cárcel el sexo fuera del matrimonio


El parlamento de Indonesia debate estos días el nuevo código penal que será aprobado en breve y en el que se contempla la criminalización del sexo f




www.google.es




















Poblacion de Indonesia 2023


Estadísticas de Indonesia. Actual de la población, nacimientos y muertes de hoy y durante el año, el saldo migratorio y crecimiento de la población.




countrymeters.info






282 387 903*Población actual*140 793 239Población masculina actual (49.9%)141 594 665Población femenina actual (50.1%)5 306 479Nacimientos este año5 936Nacimientos hoy1 855 068Muertes este año2 075Muertes hoy-144 887La migración neta este año-162La migración neta hoy3 306 523Crecimiento poblacional este año3 699Crecimiento poblacional hoy


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pienso que es innegable que en el universo existe una corriente proveedora de vida, un impulso constante en ese sentido pero constreñido por una ley de equilibrio que incluye la muerte.
> 
> Y pienso que al empeñarse en purificar la propia experiencia, se puede entender y percibir esa realidad constante que señalaba Bodhisattva en su mensaje.
> 
> ...




La vida es tan vida para Elon Musk que para una rata de alcantarilla o un pez abisal, incluso para las bacterias que viven en aguas termales a más de 100 grados.

No se sabe lo que es la vida. No se sabe si es energía que rodea a materia o al revés. Lo que sí se sabe es lo que es la muerte, que es la desaparición de esa energía que mueve los cuerpos y los mantiene vivos.

Dicho lo cual, lo único que nos diferencia de nuestros parientes animales, es una mayor capacidad para entender la realidad, aunque visto lo visto, la gente no tiene suficiente valor para aceptar una realidad tan perturbadora que le produciría una constante angustia y es esa la razón por la que la gente débil e ignorante, se aferra a mitos y patrañas para no tener que abordar su destino.

La VOLUNTAD DE VIVIR, es la misma en todos los seres vivos. Todos temen la muerte y huyen del peligro . Son precavidos hasta el extremo y no les falta razón. La vida en los ecosistemas pende de un hilo y un depredador puede saltar de pronto detrás de unos matorrales. 
Los llamados animales con los cuales apenas hay diferencias emocionales y sensoriales, hacen conjeturas y prevén las acciones en base a su propia experiencia. 

Los animales que son criados por humanos no los temen porque se han ganado su confianza, de alguna manera son como miembros de su familia y como los humanos les proveen de comida y cuidados no los ven como un depredador. 

Es duro para mucha gente aceptar que sus abuelos, sus padres, sus mascotas morirán y no los volverá a ver .
De la misma manera si alguien ya está en la etapa final de la vida, le jode dejar su herencia sin gastar, no ver crecer a sus nietos, dejar esta vida a la que se aferra y fabula con que es inmortal.

Nunca se es tan viejo como para no vivir un año más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

ESTRESANDO PRIMATES EN CAUTIVIDAD. El uso de eventos de peligro de depredación como enriquecimiento para tamarines y marmosets


Espero que el desconcertante título de esta publicación haya llamado vuestra atención. Quizás se plantee como un comienzo un tanto agresivo, siendo mi primera entrada como moderadora de este blog y…




nclavecultural.wordpress.com





ESTRESANDO PRIMATES EN CAUTIVIDAD. El uso de eventos de peligro de depredación como enriquecimiento para tamarines y marmosets



Cuando hablamos de buen estado de cautividad es necesario hablar de buenos programas de enriquecimiento – estímulos proporcionados a los individuos cautivos para fomentar un desarrollo físico, psicológico, social y cognitivo positivos y favorables (ej.: zonas de ejercicio habilitadas a sus necesidades, comidas adecuadas y variadas, compañeros, estímulos sensoriales – olores, sonidos, texturas, etc.). En cierto modo, estos estímulos lo que proporcionan es un nivel de estrés controlado y positivo. Es por eso que me gustaría analizar los beneficios que proporciona un tipo específico de enriquecimiento como es el uso de eventos de peligro de depredación. Este enriquecimiento lo que hace es disparar las respuestas ante el estrés y alarma que los individuos cautivos han desarrollado.





Uno de los principales riesgos del cautiverio es, precisamente, la rutina. Tradicionalmente, la ausencia de estrés y la tranquilidad se asumieron como lo más beneficioso para los animales en cautividad – sin embargo, esta afirmación proviene de un notable sesgo en el que lo que preferimos los humanos no es siempre lo que prefieren o beneficia a otras especies.

Es más, un recinto sin estímulos provoca grandes daños a sus huéspedes (malformaciones físicas, atrofias, problemas psicológicos y de sociabilización). El estrés es un elemento intrínseco de la situación que toda especie salvaje encuentra en su hábitat natural, así como el desarrollo de la capacidad para solucionar problemas y diversos estímulos tanto positivos como negativos. Todo esto moldea el comportamiento y adaptaciones físicas de estas especies para habilitarlas para enfrentarse a estas situaciones. En lo que respecta a nuestros titíes, su papel como presa frecuente establece sus mecanismos de prevención de depredación como naturales. Estos mecanismos, además, están notablemente especializados para muy diversos depredadores y peligros.







Sin embargo, y antes de ahondar más en nuestro tema, cabe establecer una diferencia importante: entendemos por ESTRÉS (“stress”) la provisión de estímulos que generan una respuesta inmediata o casi; y entendemos por ANGUSTIA (“distress”) la provisión de un estímulo que produce respuestas negativas en los sujetos, dañándolos. Lo que determina la distinción práctica entre ambos es la frecuencia con la que se aplica ese estímulo y la duración del mismo.

La repetición constante, de larga duración y aleatoria de estos eventos de peligro de depredación que nos interesan pueden resultar extremadamente dañinos, especialmente cuando no se proporciona al animal con ningún medio para liberar esa angustia.

Si queremos emplear estos enriquecimientos debemos centrarnos en eventos no-inminentes (desarrollan un estado de alerta sin estar en riesgo inminente) y de corta duración (evitan que el estímulo se convierta en una amenaza constante, reduciendo los niveles de estrés y mejorando la salud).

Si estas características se cumplen, el nivel de amenaza del enriquecimiento no importará demasiado (las amenazas de depredación son altamente estresantes y, sin embargo, pueden ser beneficiosas en este contexto). Para que el enriquecimiento sea exitoso, los sujetos deben experimentar CONTROL (más bien sensación de control sobre la propia capacidad de reacción ante el peligro, que permite el desarrollo de mecanismos sanos y apropiados de respuesta) y PREDICTIBILIDAD del estímulo. Esta predictibilidad es, sin embargo, engañosa. No me refiero a la anticipación de un evento (esto puede generar habituación, es decir, que el sujeto se acostumbre a una rutina de acontecimientos, perdiendo o reduciendo la capacidad de estimular que tiene el enriquecimiento), sino a la capacidad que se les da a los sujetos de percibir que un depredador se acerca, prediciendo, así, su llegada antes de que aparezca. Esto les da tiempo a reaccionar de forma apropiada y de mantener unos niveles de estrés y excitación sanos.





estos eventos de depredación permiten que nuestros titíes se organicen el día de forma más eficiente. El aburrimiento, así como la rutina, son una lacra de la cautividad. Un día completo con actividades diversas nos permite afrontar esta situación. Durante eventos de depredación, estos titíes aumentan su actividad física y sus actividades sociales y afectivas positivas. Con este aumento de la actividad, y la necesidad de parar toda acción de recolección de alimentos durante el ataque de un depredador (acción que se retoma nada más acabarse el peligro), nuestros primates son capaces de organizarse el día de forma más diversa y eficiente para no perder ni un minuto.



Este aprendizaje social lo realizan principalmente a través de los padres. Es por esto que el aprendizaje temprano cobra una gran importancia en la reproducción de llamadas de alarma apropiadas y efectivas, que todo el grupo conozca y pueda actuar de acuerdo a ellas. Si queremos que nuestro enriquecimiento de depredación sea positivo y efectivo, debemos incluir obligatoriamente elementos sociales, especialmente centrados en el aprendizaje de las respuestas adecuadas ante estos peligros.


----------



## RDMS (5 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ESTRESANDO PRIMATES EN CAUTIVIDAD. El uso de eventos de peligro de depredación como enriquecimiento para tamarines y marmosets
> 
> 
> Espero que el desconcertante título de esta publicación haya llamado vuestra atención. Quizás se plantee como un comienzo un tanto agresivo, siendo mi primera entrada como moderadora de este blog y…
> ...



Que pasa si separas tempranamente un bebé de su madre y padre?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Que pasa si separas tempranamente un bebé de su madre y padre?



Desgraciadamente hay muchos ejemplos de eso puesto que durante las guerras y hambrunas se abandonan muchos niños.

Se sabe lo que pasa con los que se crían en los orfanatos si es que llegan a edad adulta. 

Los españoles están abandonando a sus hijos en orfanatos llamados guarderías. El bebé distingue y conoce perfectamente a su madre, cuando son otras personas ajenas a su madre quienes le atienden, sus conexiones neuronales no se desarrollan de forma natural. 

Es la causa de la NO ADQUISICIÓN del instinto maternal en las españolas que ellas traducen " en feminismo " y las parafilias sexuales 










"Vivían entre excrementos. El abuso físico y sexual eran una constante": la macabra historia de los "huérfanos de Ceausescu", los hijos del comunismo en Rumania - BBC News Mundo


A más de 30 años de la caída de Ceausescu en Rumania, nadie ha sido juzgado por los maltratos y muertes en la red de instituciones de internamiento que creó el régimen comunista y que se cree que llevó a la muerte de más de 20.000 niños.




www.bbc.com




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

En la lucha por la fecundación los machos tienen intereses diferentes a las hembras :

- los machos quieren inseminar a la mayor cantidad posible de hembras 

- las hembras tienen que procurar ser inseminadas por el mejor macho posible, puesto que a esa cría le va a dedicar un enorme porcentaje de su tiempo de vida y toda su energía vital . Debe asegurarse de que no solo es bueno genéticamente para que su hijo herede sus rasgos sino que estará ahí para ayudarla en la crianza.

Afortunadamente en la especie humana, la bioquímica une a las parejas con esa finalidad, la de criar a ese hijo muy dependiente y procurar alimentos y protección a esa madre vulnerable. 


Como las hembras humanas, igual que las gorilas, las ballenas, las rinocerontas, las elefantas... tienen un ciclo de cría muuuy largo, durante ese periodo de varios años tanto el embarazo como la lactancia inhibe la ovulación, por lo tanto no están en celo. 

Si todas las hembras humanas de una agrupación están criando a sus hijos y ninguna está disponible para el sexo, se producen tensiones terribles pues los machos tienen ganas de follar. Lo que hacen los osos, leones y muchos primates .... es matar a las crías para que la hembra entre en celo y poder copular siendo ellos el padre de las crías .

Las humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y permitir que todos los machos copulasen con ellas para calmar tensiones. 

De la misma manera que cuando alguien va a un prostíbulo entrega recursos a cambio de sexo y no está celoso del cliente anterior ni del siguiente, así fue la vida en las comunidades humanas durante cientos de miles de años. Lo que cambió ese paradigma fue la llegada de la agricultura y la ganadería que permitió asentamientos mucho más numerosos y por lo tanto la transmisión de enfermedades venéreas se hizo epidémica , como sucedió con las Sífilis después del descubrimiento de América. 
En la fecha lo asociaron con castigos de dios por la promiscuidad y se dieron cuenta que si la pareja era fiel no había enfermedades y fue cuando lo hicieron ley castigando duramente a quien se saltaba las normas. 


Todas las especies de humanos que se han extinguido, se mataron los machos entre sí en la lucha por las hembras . Siguen ahí los gorilas , los chimpancés y resto de monos, porque no saben usar palos y piedras como armas y las luchas rituales consisten en unos cuantos manotazos.

se reconocen *al menos ocho especies fósiles*: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis 

todos extintos porque las hembras no fueron capaces de engañar a los machos para hacerles creer que eran ellos los elegidos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (5 Dic 2022)

Entendí "En busca de hedionda", que decepción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (5 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se reconocen *al menos ocho especies fósiles*: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis
> 
> todos extintos porque las hembras no fueron capaces de engañar a los machos para hacerles creer que eran ellos los elegidos.



Cogido por los pelos no, lo siguiente. Estás diciendo especies que duraron miles de años, si el motivo hubiese sido ése, no habrían durado tanto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cogido por los pelos no, lo siguiente. Estás diciendo especies que duraron miles de años, si el motivo hubiese sido ése, no habrían durado tanto.



siempre ha pasado.

De hecho está pasando actualmente. Los negros sustituirán a los blancos como sementales la próxima generación.









El linaje ibérico perdido hace 4.000 años por la llegada de hombres de Europa del Este


La península ibérica fue un cruce de caminos durante cientos de miles de años. Aquí llegaron tanto los humanos que salieron de África como las civilizaciones procedentes de Asia, C




www.elmundo.es













Todos los hombres de la Península Ibérica fueron exterminados hace 4.500 años


Un estudio genético pone de manifiesto que la línea genética masculina indígena desapareció por completo y que la causa fue la violenta invasión de la tribu yamna, procedente del Cáucaso



www.abc.es




.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> siempre ha pasado.
> 
> De hecho está pasando actualmente. Los negros sustituirán a los blancos como sementales la próxima generación.
> 
> ...



Aparte de que "los negros" y "los blancos" no constituyen especies diferentes, es que ahí no ocurre que "los blancos" se extingan porque sus hembras no simulen el celo. Que es precisamente lo que te decía en mi mensaje anterior y no te das cuenta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aparte de que "los negros" y "los blancos" no constituyen especies diferentes, es que ahí no ocurre que "los blancos" se extingan porque sus hembras no simulen el celo. Que es precisamente lo que te decía en mi mensaje anterior y no te das cuenta.



Los blancos descendemos de los neandertales, los negros no tienen genética de esta especie.

Date cuenta que un solo cromosoma diferencia a un macho de una hembra . 

Que seamos la misma especie es una patraña política que no tiene ningún sentido. Ni que no tuviésemos ojos en la cara para ver las diferencias !


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi sueño, follarme a una tía pero encaramado en sus corvas. Diosssss



es lo natural . El punto G no es algo físico sino algo mental . 

De la misma manera que la lengua se mueve en la boca al masticar y eso nos provoca placer porque es un mecanismo que nos permite sobrevivir, el sexo es otro mecanismo para que sobreviva la especie. 

Nuestro cerebro suelta chutes de bioquímica para drogar a las mujeres y se dejen invadir su cuerpo e inseminar . Un invento de nuestras antepasadas las babosas y que luego nuestros antepasados los peces perfeccionaron sincronizando la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación para que no se la llevase el agua.

ese shock eléctrico, una especie de hipnosis, sigue siendo el mismo porque se produce en nuestro núcleo accumbens que es el cerebro de pez. 
Durante el sexo y la comida nos convertimos en animales. 

*Los datos observados demuestran que la participación del núcleo accumbens se da en procesos adictivos, así como también en la alimentación y el sexo.
El núcleo accumbens juega un importante papel en el proceso adictivo, ya que se encuentra vinculado a la experimentación de recompensa. Este núcleo cerebral forma parte de la vía mesolímbica, formando parte del centro de recompensa cerebral. Concretamente es en esta zona donde las drogas estimulantes actúan, produciendo un aumento en los niveles de dopamina cerebrales.









Núcleo accumbens: anatomía y funciones


El núcleo accumbens es una región del cerebro humano que está vinculado a los sistemas de recompensa psicológicos y a la motivación. Sus funciones...




psicologiaymente.com




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aparte de que "los negros" y "los blancos" no constituyen especies diferentes, es que ahí no ocurre que "los blancos" se extingan porque sus hembras no simulen el celo. Que es precisamente lo que te decía en mi mensaje anterior y no te das cuenta.



incluso entre los negros hay especies diferentes. Las razas son otra cosa. Es la diferencia entre un chino y un japonés. o entre un rubio y un moreno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2022)

*- a nalgas más grandes, penes más grandes puesto que el útero queda más alejado de la entrada de la vagina.*

Nuestro aspecto, nuestros rasgos, nuestros órganos o estructuras externas como los ojos, la nariz, la boca, las cejas, los pechos y por supuesto los genitales, cumplen además de su función fisiológica un reclamo para el sexo opuesto. Son lo que indica lo que se llama belleza que es provocar la excitación sexual, es decir, que el individuo quiere fecundar o ser fecundada por esa persona que le atrae sexualmente. Básicamente en los humanos lo que se entiende por belleza es el estándar y sobre todo la juventud en las mujeres. Esa etapa antes de los 20 años que determinará el resto de su vida.

Las nalgas cumplen por lo tanto varias funciones :
- es un acúmulo de nutrientes como las jorobas de los camellos para las muchas épocas de hambruna que siempre fueron lo habitual.
Las mujeres con buenas nalgas sobrevivían a semanas sin comer y por lo tanto podían seguir amamantando y cuidando a sus hijos hasta que los hombres volvían con la caza y se daban un festín.
- es un cojín para estar sentados, puesto que nuestra especie es un primate que pasa la mayor parte de su vida sentado. Otros primates que también viven en el suelo y no en los árboles, tienen callosidades como los babuinos.
- es un anticonceptivo para alejar el pene de la entrada del útero y de esa forma a pesar de ser copulada por todos los hombres de la tribu, no quedar embarazada o elegir al que ella le guste más. El coito fecundador es desde atrás .
El pene es una manguera, una prolongación del cuerpo del hombre para alcanzar la entrada del útero. El coito consiste en hacer el vacío para extraer el semen del anterior de dentro del útero y con el glande expulsarlo. Durante la eyaculación el pene se encaja y el semen sale disparado hacia lo más profundo para no caer en la vagina puesto que sería atacado por los ácidos vaginales, que para eso están. El pene se desinfla al momento para no extraer el propio semen.

que nos parezcan atractivas partes del cuerpo funcionales, son comportamientos programados desatados por la bioquímica.
Son estímulos que activan partes muy primitivas de nuestro núcleo accumbens y que escapan al razonamiento lógico. De la misma manera que una pava elige al pavo con mejor cola , incluso entre los insectos tienen preferencias por los rasgos que delatan la salud, el vigor y la buena genética de ambos progenitores.

Por ejemplo no sentimos excitación por personas con caras extrañas que suelen reflejar algún problema genético como los síndromes de Down y tantos otros. Suele haber una correspondencia con aspectos extremadamente feos y una mala genética. El hecho de que sobrevivan tantos es gracias a los avances médicos, pero se habrían muerto de niños la mayoría al no poder valerse por si mismos.



*Retraté a mujeres de 37 países distintos para demostrar que la belleza está en todos lados*
Esta fotógrafa rumana ha viajado por el mundo retratando a mujeres de todos los países que ha podido visitar, demostrando que la belleza está en los ojos del que mira.
www.boredpanda.es


































*Los Khoikhoi difieren de otras tribus africanas porque sus mujeres poseen un extraño y fascinante rasgo genético: tienen unos glúteos extremadamente grandes*.

*Saartjie Baartmann nació en 1789, creció como mujer libre hasta que en 1810, un grupo de esclavistas mataron a su padre y su marido.* Tras ser capturada fue vendida a *un doctor británico que, al ver sus nalgas de enorme tamaño y sus genitales igualmente desproporcionados, decidió llevarla hasta Londres, donde fue obligada a trabajar en un circo de rarezas en Piccadilly.*

Fue presentada al público como la “Venus de Hontentote, la reina africana”, un “fenómeno de la naturaleza”, una “curiosidad científica” o un monstruo.

Lo cierto es que Saartjie, fue en realidad objeto de múltiples vejaciones y humillaciones, expuesta como un animal bajo las miradas lascivas y el escrutinio de todo tipo de científicos.

Cuatro años después fue trasladada a París donde continuó siendo admirada, hasta que* el público se aburrió de ella y tuvo que recurrir a la prostitución para sobrevivir*. Murió en 1815 a la edad de 25 años, por culpa de una “_enfermedad inflamatoria y eruptiva”_, probablemente sífilis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2022)

*LOS SOLTERONES*

Desde principio de los tiempos, aquellos jóvenes que no se emparejaban y tenían su primer hijo hacia los 20 años, perdían su tren y se convertían en solterones. 
Las mujeres, por feas que fuesen siempre encontraban a un candidato dispuesto a fecundarlas, porque el sentido de la vida de las hembras, es ser madres de la siguiente generación. 

De la misma manera que en la naturaleza es imposible encontrar una elefanta o una gorila .... que ningún macho quiera fecundar. 
Sin embargo los hombres no están destinados a ser padres. Su razón de ser es competir entre ellos porque de los mejores depende la evolución de la especie. 
Las hembras eligen a los más vigorosos y bellos para ser fecundadas aunque cada especie ha desarrollado trucos para engañar a otros machos y hacerles creer que son los padres de las crías. 










Ser padre después de los 40 aumenta el riesgo de trastornos psiquiátricos en los hijos • Tendencias21


En comparación con un niño nacido de un padre de 24 años, un niño nacido de un padre de 45 es 3,5 veces más propenso a tener autismo, tiene 13 veces más probabilidades de padecer TDAH y dos veces más probabilidades de sufrir trastorno psicótico. Estos son algunos de los datos arrojados por un...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com






Los adolescentes y menores de 20 años son buenos fecundadores. 

No se equivoca el instinto y la naturaleza al darles una líbido desatada. En su origen eran los encargados de fecundar y los deseados por las hembras fértiles .

¿ por qué ? todo esto hay que imaginarlo en el contexto de decenas de miles de años atrás, no en los postulados morales actuales. 

- los hombres vivían poco. Entre luchas tribales y expediciones de caza, la posibilidad que llegasen a los 30 era casi un milagro. Por lo tanto si empezaban a tener hijos hacia los 15 tenían más posibilidades de que estos hijos sobreviviesen con la ayuda indispensable de ese joven fuerte y vigoroso.
- había muchas enfermedades por lo tanto a más tiempo de vida, más posibilidad de que una enfermedad les atacase y los matase. 
- cuantos más años viviese, más tóxicos acumularía en su cuerpo a través de la alimentación o plantas venenosas que usaban como drogas y por lo tanto su genética sufre mutaciones peligrosas, como sucede con los padres fumadores o que suelen beber alcohol y que los hijos heredan problemas mentales y físicos. 
- las experiencias vitales la mayoría de las veces traumáticas, también degeneran la genética y es trasmitida a los hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

QUOTE="Desadaptado Dimensional, post: 43870536, member: 171582"]
El título se refiere a que decir a todo que si es un error. (Al igual que con los anteriores apartados)




Gracias por tu siempre interesante enfoque biológico.

Ataraxio, ¿qué aconsejas para tener bajo control el núcleo accumbens? o al menos en la medida de lo posible.

Y a poder ser, que no sea nada relacionado con convertirse al Islam, que seguro que es muy útil al respecto pero... 
[/QUOTE]

Bueno, esa siempre ha sido la lucha desde principio de los tiempos y la causa de todos los males. En la antigüedad no sabían nada de la estructura del cerebro ni de su bioquímica, aunque algo sospechaban de la importancia del núcleo accumbens en la conducta.
Al comportamiento descarriado y que llevaba al individuo a una mala vida, le llamaban vicio o tentaciones del diablo, parar a ese mono loco, es decir comportarse normal y calmado es una lucha para mucha gente que no sabe de donde salen esos impulsos.

Yo tengo perros y perras, antes me dediqué a la cría . Es increíble como cuando una perra entra en celo, la calma y la felicidad se convierte en una locura. Los machos ladran a todas horas, ansían el encuentro sexual, pelean entre ellos, no duermen por la noche, se vuelven esquivos y agresivos, ni siquiera les interesa la comida ... los tengo que separar y encerrar ... y todo porque un olor, unas feromonas que flotan en el aire, les transforman en psicópatas. 
​“Quien tiene muchos vicios, tiene muchos amos.”
_PLUTARCO_

_*“Los vicios vienen como pasajeros, nos visitan como huéspedes y se quedan como amos.”
CONFUCIO*_


“La senda de la virtud es muy estrecha y el camino del vicio, ancho y espacioso.”
_MIGUEL DE CERVANTES_
​“Es centro del demonio el pecho del pecador. ”
_PEDRO CALDERÓN DE LA BARCA_

“Puesto que yo soy imperfecto y necesito la tolerancia y la bondad de los demás, también he de tolerar los defectos del mundo hasta que pueda encontrar el secreto que me permita ponerles remedio.”
_GANDHI_
​“El alma desordenada lleva en su culpa la pena.”
_SAN AGUSTÍN_
“Quien no quiere pensar es un fanático; quien no puede pensar, es un idiota; quien no osa pensar es un cobarde.”
_SIR FRANCIS BACON_

“La mujer adora al hombre igual que el creyente adora a Dios; pidiéndole todos los días algo.”
_ENRIQUE JARDIEL PONCELA_
“Prefiero un vicio tolerante a una virtud obstinada.”
_MOLIÈRE_
​“Se puede pecar contra la verdad lo mismo por omisiones calculadas como por informaciones inexactas.”
_PAPA PABLO VI_
​“La mayoría de las personas abandonan sus vicios sólo cuando les causan molestias.”
_WILLIAM SOMERSET MAUGHAM_
​“Los hombres aman sus vicios y al mismo tiempo los odian.”
_LUCIO ANNEO SÉNECA_
​“No hay pecado tan grande, ni vicio tan apoderado que con el arrepentimiento no se borre o quite del todo.”
_MIGUEL DE CERVANTES_

“Nos reímos del honor y luego nos sorprendemos de encontrar traidores entre nosotros.”
_C.S. LEWIS_
​“El vicio rara vez se insinuó oponiéndose a la honradez; casi siempre toma el disfraz de ésta.”
_JEAN JACQUES ROUSSEAU_
​“Todos los vicios, con tal de que estén de moda, pasan por virtudes.”
_MOLIÈRE_

“Cuando veáis a un hombre sabio, pensad en igualar sus virtudes. Cuando veáis un hombre desprovisto de virtud, examinaos vosotros mismos.”
_CONFUCIO_
“Si poseyeseis cien bellas cualidades, la gente os miraría por el lado menos favorable.”
_MOLIÈRE_
​“¿Qué locura o qué desatino me lleva a contar las ajenas faltas, teniendo tanto que decir de las mías?”
_MIGUEL DE CERVANTES_

“Quien vive entre los deleites y los vicios ha de expiarlos luego con la humillación y la miseria.”
_FRIEDRICH SCHILLER_
​“El hábito, si no se resiste, al poco tiempo se vuelve una necesidad.”
_SAN AGUSTÍN_
​“Es muy puntual el diablo. ”
_PEDRO CALDERÓN DE LA BARCA_
​“Quien no calla el hecho, tampoco callará su autor.”
_LUCIO ANNEO SÉNECA_
​“Al comienzo fueron vicios, hoy son costumbres.”
_LUCIO ANNEO SÉNECA_
​“Las pasiones son virtudes o defectos exagerados.”
_GOETHE_
​“Quien soporta mis defectos es mi amo, aunque sea mi criado.”
_GOETHE_
​“La pobreza a menudo priva al hombre de toda virtud: es difícil que un costal vacío se mantenga derecho.”
_BENJAMIN FRANKLIN_
​“Los caprichos pueden ser perdonados, pero es un crimen despertar una pasión duradera para satisfacer un capricho.”
_ANDRÉ MAUROIS_
​“La virtud es el punto medio entre dos vicios opuestos.”
_HORACIO_
​“Los defectos de un hombre se adecuan siempre a su tipo de mente. Observa sus defectos y conocerás sus virtudes.”

“Ninguno nace libre de vicios; y el hombre más perfecto es aquel que sólo tiene los pequeños.”
_HORACIO_
​“La ley del mundo es aprovecharse de los otros, si no queremos que los otros se aprovechen de nosotros.”
_DAVID HERBERT LAWRENCE_
​“Hasta la propia virtud se convierte en vicio cuando es mal aplicada.”
_WILLIAM SHAKESPEARE_
​“Más traiciones se cometen por debilidad que por un propósito firme de hacer traición.”
_FRANÇOIS DE LA ROCHEFOUCAULD_
​“Los vicios se aprenden sin maestro.”
_THOMAS FULLER_
​“Es sin duda un mal, estar lleno de defectos; pero es todavía un mal mayor estar lleno de ellos y no quererlo reconocer, porque es añadir todavía el de una ilusión voluntaria.”
_BLAISE PASCAL_

“Toda necesidad se calma y todo vicio crece con la satisfacción.”
_HENRI-FRÉDÉRIC AMIEL_
​“Todo vicio trae siempre su consiguiente excusa.”
_PUBLIO SIRO_

​“Los hombres que tienen los mismos vicios se sostienen mutuamente.”
_JUVENAL_
​“¿Quién puede vanagloriarse de no tener defectos? Examinando los suyos, aprenda cada uno a perdonar los de los demás.”
_PIETRO METASTASIO_
​“Demasiado libertinaje en la juventud seca el corazón, y demasiada continencia atasca el espíritu.”
_CHARLES AUGUSTIN SAINTE-BEUVE_
​“Aquellos cuya conducta se presta más al escarnio, son siempre los primeros en hablar de los demás.”
_MOLIÈRE_
​“Ceder a un vicio cuesta más que mantener una familia.”
_HONORÉ DE BALZAC_
​“Cien veces al día burlamos nuestros propios defectos censurándolos en los demás.”
_MICHEL EYQUEM DE MONTAIGNE_

“Cuando me da por pensar de noche en mis defectos, me quedo dormido inmediatamente.”
_OSCAR WILDE_
​“Los pecados escriben la historia, el bien es silencioso.”
_GOETHE_
​“Nadie se desembaraza de un hábito o de un vicio tirándolo de una vez por la ventana; hay que sacarlo por la escalera, peldaño a peldaño.”
_MARK TWAIN_
​“Cuanto más nos inclina la naturaleza a los placeres, tanto más propensos somos a la licencia que a la decencia.”
_ARISTÓTELES_
​“El camino del vicio no solamente se desliza, sino que se precipita hacia abajo.”
_LUCIO ANNEO SÉNECA_


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

estos dos artículos se entienden mejor en el mismo panfleto. 

*"¿Dónde van los transexuales?"*
Su discurso también estuvo* cargado de transfobia*. "He leído un chiste muy curioso el otro día. _– Oye papá, ¿las mujeres van al ginecólogo, verdad? – Sí. – ¿Y los hombres van al urólogo? – Sí. - ¿Y dónde van los transgénero? – No lo sé chico, igual al psiquiatra_". Según se aprecia en el video, la broma tránsfoba estuvo seguida de carcajadas y aplausos por parte de los ultraderechistas que poblaban la sala.











La historia de Alex, una infancia trans: "Lo sentía en la cabeza, sabía que yo era un niño"


Alex tiene seis años, pero desde los tres, cuando comenzó a aprender vocabulario, sabe que es un niño. 'Público' se acerca a la realidad de las infancias trans en este reportaje audiovisual.




www.publico.es














El librero nazi Pedro Varela arremete contra 'Público' durante un nuevo alarde supremacista y tránsfobo


Pocos días antes de que fuese juzgado en Málaga por un delito continuado de provocación al odio y a la discriminación, el activista hitleriano ofreció una charla en la que llamó a fundar "células de hombres cristianos, blancos y europeos".




www.publico.es


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Dic 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Me gustan mucho este tipo de artículos sobre ensayos que desvelan miligramo a miligramo el complejo y curioso funcionamiento humano. Comprender es como hackear poco a poco el software biológico.
> 
> Pero me importa una mierda que la homosexualidad tenga "cura". En la alcoba del individuo no debe entrometerse nadie. Es sagrado. Me da igual que se coma coños o pollas a pares mientras sea una buena persona.



Quien se deja dar por culo, imagina que no haría con su prójimo.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Dic 2022)

Devenido dijo:


> Gilipollas buscando el modo de imponer sus caprichos y complejazos a los demás tirando de grandes esfuerzos, falacias de autoridad, de amoralidad extrema y de esquivar mil realidades.
> 
> Me cago en todos vosotros.
> 
> Si quisiérais mínimamente conocer la verdad abriríais hilos PREGUNTANDO al que ya sabéis.



A quien? Es que soy nueve


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

El Kybalion : las enseñanzas de Hermes Trismegistus


Dice "El Kybalión": «Donde quiera que estén las huellas del Maestro, los oídos de aquellos que estén preparados para recibir sus enseñanzas se abren de par en par. Cuando los oídos del estudiante están listos para oír, entonces vienen los labios a llenarlos con sabiduría». De acuerdo con estas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

De la misma manera que entre los chinos y los caucásicos hay marcadas diferencias siendo ambas especies con la piel blanca, entre los negros también hay diferentes especies. Lo de las razas se queda muy corto.

La diversidad genética entre las diferentes razas de negros es enorme. Ya solo en una tribu de bosquimanos es mayor que entre todos los chinos y blancos que existen en el planeta. Un pequeño grupo de negros salió de África hace decenas de miles de años y se hibridaron con nuestros antepasados los neandertales de los que heredamos todos aquellos rasgos que nos diferencian de los negros para bien o para mal . 
Los negros que siguen en África siguen siendo especies ancestrales y es un terrible crimen contra la humanidad disolver o extinguir las diferentes especies de humanos sobre todo cuando se protegen otras especies o se pone tanto énfasis en evitar la llegada de especies invasoras como el visón americano que reemplaza al europeo. 

Un diminuto cromosoma diferencia a los machos de las hembras en todas las especies, que aunque el marxismo cultural quiera hacer creer que todos somos iguales, todo el mundo sabe que la pequeña diferencia es enorme y por mucho que se empeñen los travestis no son hembras.

Los blancos no somos blancos. Nuestra piel es semitransparente y el color resultante es el de la carne y las venas. Realmente somos de color rosado. 
Nuestra piel es consecuencia de ser los humanos más evolucionados en el contexto de la neotenia que nos caracteriza. 
La neotenia es uno de los procesos de heterocronía heteros (diferente) y khronos (tiempo) por el cual los humanos nacen antes de completar su desarrollo y conservan el estado fetal durante el resto de su vida llegando a reproducirse. 
Fue una estrategia evolutiva para que pudiesen nacer los bebés por la estrecha pelvis de las hembras de nuestra especie cuando empezamos a caminar sobre dos patas y el esqueleto se deformó en comparación con nuestro ancestro primate. 

Para que se entienda fácilmente, los fetos de los negros son de piel blanca ( es decir trasparente porque todavía está sin terminar de formar ) igual que la piel de los monos. 

El cráneo de los chinos es el más delgado de todas las razas, igual que los rasgos estructurales mucho más neoténicos que en los negros, por lo tanto es un desarrollo evolutivo muy reciente.

Los chinos se diferencian no solo por los ojos rasgados y nariz chata ( propios de los fetos en el útero ) además ...

*cerebro más grande,*
_*cara más amplia,*_
_*plana de la nariz cubierta,*_
_*pliegue interior del ojo,*_
_*falta de arcos ciliares*_
_*ojos más saltones,*_
_*la falta de cantos de la frente,*_
_*la fosa mandibular poco profundas,,*_
_*la persistencia de la glándula del timo en la vida adulta,*_
_*la persistencia de la forma juvenil del músculo cigomático,*_
_*menos glándulas sudoríparas, menos peludos ....*_
«el esqueleto del tipo mongoloide es mucho más delicado, incluyendo las suturas del cráneo, que, al igual que los del cráneo infantil, son relativamente lisas y no tortuosas. 
Si estas características fetales son la evidencia de un estado evolutivo más avanzado, queda claro que los chinos son una especie muy diferente a los negros aunque una estrambótica imposición política en los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas/socialistas, pretendan hacer creer que todos somos iguales. Ni siquiera somos iguales en derechos y deberes puesto que los políticos y las élites extractivas, siguen siendo los grandes privilegiados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Todo se entiende mejor si imaginamos como fue la vida durante decenas de miles de años.

-Es indudable que los humanos formaban unidades reproductivas por la dependencia que tienen los bebés, de hecho somos " marsupiales".

-Las mujeres no se separaban de su bebé durante meses incluso años, incapacitándolas para sustentarse y protegerse en gran medida puesto que llevaban un bebé pegado en la teta, otro de tres años correteando a su alrededor, otro de 6 al que no perdía de vista y una hija de 9 ayudándole a cuidar de sus hermanos ( de ahí la obsesión de las niñas por las muñecas, además aprendían a ser madres para cuando llegase el momento a los 15 años ) .

- por lo tanto como en las aves nidícolas ( los que nacen en el nido ) y los animales de madriguera ( a diferencia de las cebras o las focas, por ejemplo) necesitaban de la imprescindible ayuda del macho para la supervivencia de la hembra y las crías. La naturaleza dispone de un imán bioquímico que vincula a las parejas y que los humanos llamamos amor y no es más que la activación de unas conexiones neuronales establecidas durante el periodo de lactancia entre el bebé y su madre. Son como caminos en la hierba que los años han tapado, pero el cortejo volvió a activar. " el apasionado beso de lengua durante los primeros encuentros sexuales, es el bolo alimenticio que con tanta ansiedad las crías de los pájaros y de los primates reciben de la boca de sus padres, de hecho la premasticación se sigue usando en las tribus africanas alternando con las tetas " . La gula y la lujuria cuando esta ansiedad es descontrolada.

- el gravísimo problema de una maternidad y lactancia tan larga y consecutiva es que las hembras dejan de ovular y por lo tanto al no estar en celo, como pasa con las leonas, las osas y otras hembras de primate... los machos se desesperan porque pueden pasar años sin sexo. Por lo tanto matan a las crías para provocar de nuevo la ovulación.

- las humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y disponibles para cualquier macho que a cambio les ofreciese algunos recursos y protección . *Ahí nació la prostitución.* Mucho ojo es imprescindible el intercambio para darle sentido a ese ofrecimiento ya que el macho con el que está vinculada a cambio del contrato fijo, tiene disponibilidad total. Ese mecanismo para calmar las tensiones del grupo fue lo que nos permitió sobrevivir y no extinguirnos como el resto de las especies de humanos que se mataron entre sí en la lucha por las hembras.
¿ por qué siguen vivos los chimpancés ? porque las hembras son igualmente muy promiscuas y se dejan copular por todos los machos especialmente los bonobos. las crías no son tan dependientes como los humanos que nacemos con neotenia, es decir en estado fetal.
¿ por qué siguen vivos los gorilas ? porque sus luchas son a manotazos y no saben usar palos y piedras. Respetan la jerarquía de un macho alfa que se aísla con su harem de 4 hembras y ningún otro macho se entromete.

- la vinculación es algo diferente al deseo sexual.
Podemos vincularnos a los objetos, a las propiedades, a nuestro pueblo , a nuestro equipo de fútbol, a nuestras mascotas ... y no tiene nada que ver con el sexo.
Los clientes de las putas no son celosos de los anteriores ni de los siguientes . Ellos piensan en su momento y todo lo demás es indiferente.


----------



## FeiJiao (12 Dic 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> ¿Y si la naturaleza es la que produce un porcentaje de gays por algún motivo que se nos escapa?



Evitar el aumento exponencial de la poblacion de individuos para evitar que acaben con todo recurso y sustento de su ambiente.... Llevando a una casi-extincion catastrofica?? 
Eso se me ocurre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Evitar el aumento exponencial de la poblacion de individuos para evitar que acaben con todo recurso y sustento de su ambiente.... Llevando a una casi-extincion catastrofica??
> Eso se me ocurre.



Hay muchas hipótesis. Algunas relacionadas con problemas hormonales durante el embarazo en la formación del cerebro. 

Lo que es evidente es que hay muchísimos más homosexuales ahora que hace unos años y no porque estuviesen escondidos sino porque no existía el concepto. Lo mismo que hay muchas más divorciadas y muchos más abortos, algo que era inconcebible hace unas décadas en España y cualquier país normal.

Es evidente que hay muchos más homosexuales en España que en Irán .
De la misma manera que había muchos más heroinómanos en los 90 que ahora que se han pasado a la cocaína. 

Existen los fumadores porque Colón trajo el vicio de América. Antes de la fecha a nadie se le ocurría respirar humo con droga todo el día, es decir, usar los pulmones para drogarse de la misma manera que otros usan la parte final del tracto digestivo.

En cualquier caso no tiene más mérito alguien que se masturbe dentro de una vagina estéril en vez de un ano. Desvinculados de su función reproductiva, son solo agujeros del cuerpo igual que la boca que usan para fines concupiscentes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Los esquemas mentales , las soluciones de vida son las mismas en todas las especies para los mismos problemas.

No es que casualmente nos podamos ver reflejados en el comportamiento animal, es que no hay otras fórmulas .
Es la convergencia evolutiva. Los guacamayos o las cigüeñas se emparejan de por vida porque construir un nido gigante o en el agujero en un árbol es un laborioso esfuerzo al que no quieren renunciar por cambiar de pareja. Es el nido su nexo de unión. Las cigüeñas se reencuentran ahí cada año para iniciar una vez más el ciclo reproductivo. Si tuviesen que empezar de nuevo se les pasaba la temporada y las crías sin nacer. 

*Para simplificar lo que está pasando en España*, en menos de una generación se impondrá el islam puesto que todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. Por lo tanto la nueva población volverá a vivir como siempre fue porque no puede ser de otra manera. 

Contarán durante generaciones como consiguieron la limpieza étnica sin necesidad de bombas y por supuesto prohibirán el feminismo como está prohibido el comunismo en los países que lo padecieron. 

Ya no hay tiempo a una reacción social para reformar esta sociedad degenerada. Sin tener en cuenta los millones de españoles a los que han abducido para odiar a su país, no solo catalanes y vascos sino también izquierdistas y todas las sectas relacionadas, sin contar con todos estos desgraciados, para que los españoles se mantuviesen en su número , cada mujer debería tener lo menos TRES hijos para reemplazar a la madre y al padre, y a su tío el solterón gay y su tía la lesbiana feminista. 

Y ESO NO VA A PASAR .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

*Que una mujer queme los mejores años de su vida ( una etapa que no vuelve atrás y que pasa muy rápido ) con un hombre sin estar casada, es mucho peor que trabajar sin contrato y sin ningún tipo de seguro para un empresario explotador.


El matrimonio viene de madre *y esa era su razón de ser. Una seguridad para la mujer que al ser para toda la vida, era como un contrato fijo. Lo peor que le puede pasar a una mujer, sobre todo su fue guapa y con capacidad de mantenerse por su cuenta, es quedarse sola a los treinta y tantos ( premenopáusica ) . Es posible que se junte a un vicioso que la use como un camello para tener la dopamina gratis, pero le quedan 40 años de vida y acabará con un gato como única familia. ¿ quién atiende a los desahuciados de la vida cuando tienen una enfermedad ? Yo veo a alguna de mis tías como se desviven por sus maridos a los que les han llegado los achaques . No me imagino que sería de esos hombres de no tener su apoyo.

Si una mujer con hijos y que vive amancebada se le muere el padre de los hijos, no cobrará la pensión de viudedad ni recibirá nada de su herencia. Tiene que ser muy tonta para no pone tierra por medio y buscar mejor opción.


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay muchas hipótesis. Algunas relacionadas con problemas hormonales durante el embarazo en la formación del cerebro.



En la serie biografica de Netflix sobre el asesino canibal gay Jeffrey Dhamer se menciona un evento que sugiere algo de eso. Se muestra que la madre del tipo fue adicta a pastillas mientras estaba embarazada y eso dio origen a profundos desequilibrios hormonales que presumiblemente derivaron en la homosexualidad y psicopatia asesina de ese sujeto. 




ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es evidente que hay muchos más homosexuales en España que en Irán .
> De la misma manera que había muchos más heroinómanos en los 90 que ahora que se han pasado a la cocaína.



No estaria del todo seguro de eso.... Asumamos que los gays se dan por igual en todo el mundo. En un pais como lo es Iran sera muy dificil saber cuantos hay realmente porque confesarlo les puede costar la vida. Y muchos preferiran reprimirse y casarse con mujeres y tener hijos para dar la imagen de "familia traficional" (huelga decir que ambos conyuges seran profundamente infelices y el sexo que tengan, sera de todo menos satisfactorio)
Y en España no solo no hay represion alguna contra el homosexual, sino que su estilo de vida se ensalsa, promueve y protege por el estado. No es ninguna sorpesa que en España aparentemente la poblacion gay sea cada vez mas numerosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

> Fidelizadora dijo:
> Las más pivones, las más virtuosas, y las más exigentes.
> 
> Nunca han estado más buenas, depiladas, con higiene top, con ejercicios, posturas, y modas DISEÑADAS para enhiestar pollas... Nunca han sido tan virtuosas, la que no te habla 3 idiomas es médico o toca un instrumento o nosequé mierdas...
> ...



tú te refieres a un pequeño porcentaje de españolas con las que tratas, pero no son mujeres , son eunucos.

Son como travestis cuya finalidad es drogarse con los orificios de su cuerpo. De hecho por ley los han igualado.

Tú en tu trato con " las mujeres " actúas como los gays : sexo promiscuo y estéril . Justo lo que fue denostado desde principio de los tiempos porque lleva a la degeneración del individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad. Es la famosa concupiscencia , lujuria, satanismo.

Mujeres son las 4.000 millones restantes que viven actualmente en el planeta como hembras de la especie humana, sin contar generaciones pasadas. Esas que generación tras generación parieron a sus hijos , por eso existes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

decálogo de la felicidad para Schopenhauer:

*1 “Lo mejor que se puede encontrar en el mundo es un presente indoloro,* tranquilo, soportable: si lo conseguimos, sabremos apreciarlo y nos cuidaremos bien de no echarlo a perder anhelando sin cesar alegrías imaginarias o angustiándonos por un futuro siempre incierto”.

*2 “Limitar el propio círculo.* así se dan menos oportunidades a la desdicha: la limitación hace feliz”.

*3 “No llamar la atención* y hablar muy poco con los demás y mucho con uno mismo”.

*4 “Hay que poner freno a la fantasía* en todas las cuestiones que conciernen a nuestro bienestar y malestar, a nuestras esperanzas y temores. Si uno se imagina posibles acontecimientos felices y sus consecuencias, lo único que consigue es hacerse la realidad aún más insoportable”.

*5 “No sirve de nada mostrar ira u odio en palabras o gestos,* es peligroso, poco inteligente, ridículo y malvado. Por eso la ira o el odio no deben mostrarse de ninguna forma más que con hechos”.

*6 “Hemos de intentar ver lo que tenemos exactamente con los mismos ojos con los que lo veríamos si nos lo quitaran:* sea lo que sea, propiedades, salud, amigos, amores, mujer e hijo, con frecuencia sólo percibimos su valor después de haberlo perdido”.

*7 “Observar más a menudo a los que están peor* que nosotros”.

*8 “Al menos nueve décimas partes de nuestra felicidad se basan en la salud *exclusivamente”.

*9 “Es necesario acostumbrarse a ver cada acontecimiento como necesario,* un fatalismo que tiene mucho de tranquilizador y que, en el fondo, es acertado”.

*10 “Cuando ocurre algo malo, no permitirse pensar en que hubiera podido ser de otra forma”.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

“La felicidad es solamente la ausencia del dolor”.



“La vida es sólo la muerte aplazada”.



“El hombre ha hecho de la Tierra un infierno para los animales”.



“Cada partida es una anticipación de la muerte y cada encuentro una anticipación de la resurrección”.



“A excepción del hombre, ningún ser se maravilla de su propia existencia”.



“De vez en cuando se aprende algo, pero se olvida el día entero”.



“El destino es el que baraja las cartas, pero nosotros los que las jugamos”.



“Hay seres de los que no se concibe cómo llegan a caminar sobre dos piernas, aunque eso no signifique mucho”.



“La soledad es la suerte de todos los espíritus excelentes”.



“Las religiones, como las luciérnagas, necesitan de la oscuridad para brillar”.



“No hay ningún viento favorable para el que no sabe a qué puerto se dirige”.



“Pocas veces pensamos en lo que tenemos, pero siempre en lo que nos falta”.



“Se dice que la maldad se expía en aquel mundo; pero la estupidez se expía en este”.



“Toda vida es sufrimiento”.



“Los hombres vulgares sólo piensan en cómo pasar el tiempo. Un hombre inteligente procura aprovecharlo”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

15 frases célebres de Arthur Schopenhauer


Ateo declarado y abanderado del pesimismo profundo. Las religiones eran para él la metafísica del pueblo.




www.muyinteresante.es




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

Schopenhauer y el pinchazo de la burbuja de la felicidad


¿Qué hubiera pensado Arthur Schopenhauer, al que muchos llaman el filósofo pesimista o cascarrabias, al ver las pilas de libros dedicados en la actualidad a la felicidad y su búsqueda? Una reflexión a partir de "El arte de ser feliz", de Nórdica Libros.




filco.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2023)

Los españoles de esta generación son quizás una de las poblaciones del mundo más ignorantes en cuestiones de sabiduría real. La demostración está en lo fácil que es dominar al 100% de la población, con todo lo que hemos vivido con el coronavirus. Es una sociedad ingenua, infantil, sumisa, temerosa, viciosa, estúpida ... construida después de décadas de televisión y políticos afines. Es el reflejo de los guiones de las series . 

Hay infinidad de libros sagrados donde la explican, no solo los que sostienen a civilizaciones y religiones sino el legado de los filósofos desde hace más de 2.500 años y que es lo importante que hay que aprender. Las enseñanzas de Buda, de Confucio, de Aristóteles y Platón ...

Hacen creer a la población que los conocimientos son datos o conocimientos técnicos que se imparten en la escuela y que realmente no sirven para nada, solo para distraer y ocupar un espacio en la mente de la masa destinada a vivir como esclavos. 

¿ para qué quiere saber Amancio Ortega resolver problemas de física y química o ecuaciones de segundo grado ? Ese hombre ha construido un imperio porque es un sabio y ha tomado buenas decisiones, aunque no aprobase ni un examen de primaria. 


*La Torá* es el texto que contiene la ley y el patrimonio identitario del pueblo israelita, base y fundamento del judaísmo. Según la tradición común al judaísmo y al cristianismo, la torá contiene la totalidad de la revelación y enseñanza divina otorgada al pueblo de Israel, comprende tanto la tradición ley escrita como la ley oral. 

*El Corán *es una recopilación de enseñanzas que Mahoma había escuchado de boca de judíos y cristianos durante sus viajes por Arabia. Cuenta historias de antiguos profetas , temas éticos y legales, enseñanzas universales y morales que existen incluso en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y hasta en las agrupaciones de animales : no matarás, respetar las jerarquías, no robar lo que es de otros y mucho menos su mujer, no querer para los demás lo que no quieras para ti, tener caridad y compasión con el prójimo ... básicamente consiste en encauzar hacia una buena vida a la gente descarriada. 

*Los 4 Vedas del hinduismo *Que son los textos más antiguos de los que se tiene conocimiento. 

Distinguen las 4 etapas de la vida para sacar el máximo beneficio a este espacio de tiempo del que disponemos para disfrutarla.
- hasta los 25 años : pasar la mayor parte del tiempo estudiando, evitar los placeres evanescentes, las drogas, el sexo.
- hasta los 50 años : formar una familia numerosa, adquirir riqueza, disfrutar de los placeres y la vida social a través de medios honestos, contribuir a la sociedad.
- hasta los 75 años : vivir en un estilo de vida básico renunciando a las posesiones materialistas en compañía de la esposa . Distanciarse de la vida social, aislarse. 
- hasta la muerte : convertirse en un asceta o en un monje errante. 

Yo no creo en sortilegios, ni magias, ni ultratumbas ni en dioses ni demonios. Pero sí en el control de la mente . Dios es lo que determina nuestra biología y es en su nombre la forma más eficiente de enseñar a la gente sencilla. Es una figura de poder eterna que nunca muere. 
El diablo es nuestro comportamiento animal. La tentación de caer en los vicios. El mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo y comida.
Ese es el mono al que todas las doctrinas quieren parar. El animal emocional que vive en el núcleo accumbens.

Es en la corteza cerebral donde está el intelecto que nos hace humanos. Esa dualidad entre ambas posesiones es lo que determina nuestra personalidad, nuestro carácter y temperamento. 

*
La Biblia *Los españoles desconocen por completo las enseñanzas de la Biblia. No hay tradición de su estudio y no conozco a nadie que la haya leído o tenga en cuenta sus enseñanzas más allá de algún testigo de Jehová que están más cerca del fanatismo y la estupidez que del conocimiento. 
Aún así mucho mejor las sectas cristinas que el satanismo que impera en España. Una secta genocida que promueve el asesinato de los bebés en el cuerpo de sus madres alienadas, la fornicación y la concupiscencia, la usura y el robo de las pertenencias ajenas incluidas las parejas, el desprecio y abandono de los padres y la destrucción de la familia como base estructural de la sociedad pretendiendo hacer del estado el sustituto. 









Enquiridion - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El ‘Libro de los Muertos’: la democratización del más allá


Para los egipcios de la Antigüedad, la muerte no era el final de la existencia, sino un alto en el camino, como un umbral que se podía franquear satisfactoriamente si




www.lavanguardia.com










El Kybalion : las enseñanzas de Hermes Trismegistus


Dice "El Kybalión": «Donde quiera que estén las huellas del Maestro, los oídos de aquellos que estén preparados para recibir sus enseñanzas se abren de par en par. Cuando los oídos del estudiante están listos para oír, entonces vienen los labios a llenarlos con sabiduría». De acuerdo con estas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

Esa obsesión de millones de españoles por coger caramelos en las llamadas cabalgatas de los reyes magos aunque parece que se han vuelto todos locos tiene su explicación .

No es el caramelo sino un instinto ancestral de la competencia por la comida ( que siempre fue escasa ) . El último o el despistado quedaba sin nada.

Es un impulso muy potente pues de esa " avaricia " dependía la supervivencia . Sigue sucediendo cada vez que se reparte algo gratis.
Por eso es tan importantísimo que todos los bienes y servicios tengan un precio . El dinero pone orden en las transacciones .


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

El secreto mejor guardado de las élites criminales es que se pueden manejar a las masas igual que cualquier otra especie de animales. 

Las masas reaccionan exactamente igual ante los mismos estímulos porque somos el mismo ser. 

Nuestro núcleo accumbens que controla nuestras emociones primarias es el mismo que todos nuestros antepasados que siguen viviendo en nuestra mente. Es nuestro sistema operativo.
En la corteza cerebral donde reside el intelecto que nos hace humanos, es donde están las aplicaciones. 

Lo que les interesa a las élites extractivas es que la población use poco el intelecto y el razonamiento lógico y mucho las emociones . De eso van las series de la tele y las ideologías impuestas actualmente como el feminismo, contrarias al orden natural y al determinismo biológico.

Los programas basura que ahora son el contenido principal de las televisiones, arengan a la población para " educar " en el enfrentamiento y la confrontación. Sobre todo entre la pareja en su afán de destruir a la familia. 

Incluso los informativos, un 5% es información válida y el 95% son patrañas emocionales y tergiversaciones para implantar ideología y comportamientos diseñados en despachos de ingeniería social.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ene 2023)

A veces tenemos deseos que queremos evitar, como por ejemplo comer pasteles si intentamos tener una alimentación sana , esa cadena que ata a la play a muchos chavales sabiendo que no pueden dedicar tanto tiempo al juego, los fumadores que quieren dejar de fumar o el alcohólico que quiere dejar de beber .... *EL DESEO QUE NO SE QUIERE DESEAR *

El presente documental tiene por objeto discurrir acerca del concepto de libertad en todos sus sentidos y en virtud de uno de los pensadores más brillantes de la filosofía occidental en el Siglo XIX: Arthur Schopenhauer. En su ensayo sobre la voluntad humana, el autor prusiano trata en profundidad la temática del libre albedrío: «La palabra libre significa lisa y llanamente “conforme a la voluntad”, de suerte que preguntar si la misma voluntad es libre equivale a preguntar si la voluntad está conforme con la voluntad; cosa evidente, pero que nada resuelve. Puesto en palabras llanas, el concepto empírico de libertad nos permite decir: “Soy libre si puedo hacer lo que quiera”. Sin embargo, las palabras lo que quiera presuponen ya la existencia de la libertad moral y, por lo tanto, este argumento constituye una falacia por petición de principio. Como es la libertad del querer la que está ahora en duda, la problemática se plantearía mejor de este modo: “¿Puedes querer lo que quieres?”».


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 1:12 AM)

Sibarita dijo:


> El ser humano es bípedo.
> 
> El coito por detrás o a cuatro patas no tiene sentido si lo que queremos es la fecundación.
> 
> ...




No pretendas darme lecciones de algo en lo que soy experto. 

¿ acaso conoces a algún animal que copule de frente ? Hay muchas tonterías relacionadas con todo esto porque alguien dice una chorrada y gente como tú se las cree. Debido al antropocentrismo cartesiano y esa vanidad propia de los ignorantes que suponen que el coito es algo humano, cuando realmente es el mecanismo más animal de nuestro comportamiento. 

El error principal es suponer que el semen se derrama en la vagina . El mito del orgasmo para que no se caiga el semen de la vagina es la chorrada más gigantesca que se pudo decir sobre el tema. 

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces como dije en innumerables ocasiones, que no tienen ni vagina ni pene. 

si te fijas en la resonancia magnética de frente, el pene no encaja con la abertura del útero y por lo tanto el semen se derrama en la vagina y será atacado por los ácidos vaginales, además de que sería imposible que " se desplazase hasta la entrada del útero e hiciese un recorrido hasta encontrarse con el óvulo "

Sin embargo si imaginas desde atrás girando al hombre, verás que encaja todo y la salida de la uretra hace un continuo con la entrada del útero. 
En la eyaculación el semen sale disparado para dentro que de la otra forma no tendría sentido salir con tanta fuerza si va a chocar con la pared vaginal. 

El pene se desinfla al instante para evitar hacer el vacío con el propio semen y retirarlo de dentro del útero. 
Ya puede la mujer ponerse a correr y saltar, que si el semen entró en el útero solo puede salir dándole caña diez minutos con otro pene como el desatascador del fregadero.





















La resonancia magnética de una penetración: 20 años del artículo más famoso del 'British Medical Journal'


Imágenes por resonancia magnética de genitales masculinos y femeninos durante el coito y la excitación sexual femenina fue el título de un experimento...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 12:45 AM)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Si un animal macho perdiera su tiempo disfrutando de otros machos en vez de luchando para conseguir hembras acabará antes o después extinto. La gran cantidad de maricones que hay en occidente puede ser debida a que a que la heterosexualidad era forzada culturalmente y ha provocado que muchos humanos no tengan protección instintiva contra la homosexualidad ya que no era necesario. Ahora lo es y van a caer todos como moscas.




- SOLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR. Si no tienes hijos en nada te diferencias de un gay

- las vaginas son así para que puedan salir bebés cabezones sin romperse . A diferencia de otros primates, nuestra especie desarrolló un cerebro muy grande por eso los bebés nacen como fetos . Nosotros los blancos somos híbridos de neandertal , todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal y por lo tanto nuestra extrema neotenia nos convierte en FETOS DE NEGROS .

- Los penes son mangueras, son prolongaciones del cuerpo para alcanzar la entrada del útero que se fue alejando de la entrada de la vagina con la evolución. El coito humano es extraer el semen del anterior y disparar con fuerza el propio semen dentro del útero, no en la vagina que sería destruido por los ácidos vaginales. El pene se desinfla al instante para no arrastrar el propio semen

- La regla todos los meses es completamente antinatural. Nuestras antepasadas quedaban preñadas en cada ciclo reproductivo puesto que cuando estaban en celo todos los machos estaban disponibles para el coito . Luego 9 meses de embarazo, 3 años de lactancia que inhibe la ovulación y por lo tanto tenían la regla unas 6 veces a lo largo de su vida, como las gorilas . La media de hijos en África es 6.

- las occidentales al no tener hijos y tener la regla todos los meses, ovulan cada mes y por lo tanto ESTÁN EN CELO ENTRE EL DÍA 10 Y EL 20 DESPUÉS DE LA REGLA. Su estado de celo es lo que convierte a las occidentales en mujeres histéricas y descontroladas.

- El deseo sexual es un dolor, es una ansia como el hambre si necesitas comer o la sed si necesitas beber. Es una alarma del cuerpo para que ese individuo se reproduzca . El orgasmo, es un placer evanescente que no es placer, es un shock eléctrico heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación sino se la llevaría el agua. Ese mismo mecanismo pervive en el núcleo accumbens que es nuestro cerebro de pez y que dirige esas acciones primarias.

- Se le llamó satanismo a la obsesión descontrolada en la búsqueda de los placeres animales, como el sexo o la comida . Lo que nos hace humanos, el intelecto reside en la corteza cerebral y el placer intelectual es permanente y es lo que realmente nos da felicidad : la capacidad de observar la belleza de nuestro entorno , la atención a las dinámicas de la vida y disfrutar el aquí ahora, las destrezas profesionales , saber tocar un instrumento o practicar un deporte... el amor por la familia y la construcción de un hogar .

- Teniendo en cuenta que el modelo de sociedad que nos han instaurado es completamente contrario a todas las doctrinas y mandamientos que desde principio de los tiempos regían la vida de las personas, es evidente que vivimos en una sociedad satánica. 

- No existe ni dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 12:46 AM)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero tú no eras el que decía que masturbarse es pecado?
> Aclárate tío.



*¿ pecado ?*

Teniendo en cuenta que *dios es nuestro comportamiento programado* como especie, se puede considerar pecado toda aquella transgresión voluntaria y consciente al determinismo biológico.

Todas las especies llegan al mundo con un sistema operativo cuya finalidad principal es que sobreviva el tiempo suficiente para ver a sus nietos.
Debe asegurarse de que sus hijos tienen hijos puesto que de no ser así sus genes desaparecen para siempre .

Es la bioquímica a través del placer la que encauza al individuo por el camino correcto. Las drogas existen porque casualmente simulan nuestra propia bioquímica, el problema es que estropean los receptores y convierten al individuo en un esclavo de sus vicios.

La angustia y el dolor es otra trampa de la mente para castigar al individuo descarriado. Es lo mismo el desamor de una ruptura amorosa, que el síndrome de abstinencia cuando has sobrepasado el límite que tu mente aguanta sin fumar o sin pincharte la vena con heroína.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, sí . Masturbarse es pecado . Es una parafilia, una estereotipia como los monos encerrados en un zoo.
Los hombres normales dirigen su atención en buscar alimentos y protección para su hembra y sus hijos. Su interés es crear un hogar no volver a correrse en un trozo de papel.

Por lo tanto no tiene más mérito masturbarse con pornografía de tetas y vaginas que hacerlo con penes y anos. Incluso el acto físico con otra persona es igualmente una masturbación. No se diferencia nada la vagina estéril de una mujer que la de una cabra o una muñeca hinchable, o el ano de un señor. Son orificios para drogarse con ellos.

¿ o es que tiene más arte, destreza o categoría social menearse con las vaginas ?




La Pornografía 3.0 & la Destrucción de la Masculinidad


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 AM)

LOS VICIOS son deseos que no se quieren desear.

Las personas que tienen vicios sufren !

sufren todo el tiempo excepto el instante en el que acceden a su vicio evanescente.
dicho de otra manera :

- " el intervalo de tiempo que un fumador pasa sin respirar humo con droga, es el máximo que ha podido soportar de sufrimiento. Llega un momento que no puede retrasar más el chute para no volverse loco " 


Las drogas alteran los receptores de nuestra propia bioquímica, que es la misma que todos nuestros parientes animales. 
La bioquímica a través del placer y del dolor nos encauza hacia el camino correcto de la vida.

técnicamente el síndrome de abstinencia de un fumador, es el mismo sufrimiento que el de un enamorado que ha perdido a su pareja o un padre que se le ha muerto su hijo. Ese dolor emocional es para que aprenda las razones que le han llevado a esa situación y no las vuelva a repetir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Con escuchar la introducción que dura 3 minutos, se puede entender perfectamente el concepto de la felicidad según el budismo.

La civilización judeocristiana proviene de una población de esclavos. Los judíos eran esclavos en Egipto . Recuerden lo de Moisés y tal y cual.
Por increíble que parezca seguimos con los mismos esquemas mentales.

Esta sociedad de esclavos que no saben vivir la vida, necesitan drogarse para soportarla y soportarse.
El espejismo de un aparente bienestar es falso. Lo que cuenta realmente es el tiempo que dedicas para ti .

«el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que has dedicado para ti.
Si descuentas el tiempo que te has pasado durmiendo ya le puedes restar la mitad.
Si restas el tiempo que te has pasado trabajando ya le puedes restar un tercio.
No tenemos poco tiempo sino que perdemos mucho en conversaciones banales con gente que no nos importa, lidiando con clientes molestos o cumpliendo con inútiles obligaciones sociales, eso se traduce en vida mal administrada.
La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su dinero o que otros ocupen sus propiedades. Sin embargo, no tienen ningún reparo en introducir a gente superflua en sus vidas, son de puño cerrado a la hora de mantener su patrimonio y a la vez derrochadores del único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso : EL TIEMPO.


----------

